# Photos of your Venge



## b_new_b

View attachment 293960
View attachment 293962

52cm
14.2 lbs.
Enve 6.7 clinchers.
Lightning/Quarq cranks
Dura Ace
Ritchey controls
TRP brakes
New Wheels
14.8lbs


----------



## pg12340

Long story short, crashed my SL3 almost broke frame in half. Snagged this off Ebay for $2700 (frameset), bike still had warning stickers on it and steer tube had not even been cut. Guy said he put approx 50mi on it and I believe it.


----------



## Cni2i

b_new_b said:


> View attachment 246992
> 
> 52cm
> 14.2 lbs.
> DT Swiss 32 clinchers.
> Lightning/Quarq cranks
> Dura Ace
> Ritchey controls
> TRP brakes


Very nice setup. How does the Venge climb compared to the SL3/SL4?


----------



## BikeArmsRace

54cm
14.6 lbs.
Look Blade Cromo
Zipp 303 Firecrest Carbon Clinchers, Circus Monkey Skewers
Alligator Ilink brake cable housing
SRAM Red (brakes and derailleurs converted to Red BLACK color)
All titanium hardware 
Zipp Service Course SL Stem
Zipp Cages


----------



## bernithebiker

pg12340 said:


> Long story short, crashed my SL3 almost broke frame in half. Snagged this off Ebay for $2700 (frameset), bike still had warning stickers on it and steer tube had not even been cut. Guy said he put approx 50mi on it and I believe it.


I like this colour scheme best!


----------



## jsedlak

Still need to get the brakes, and my stem cut / spacer removed. Working on trap strength first though.


----------



## Cni2i

jsedlak said:


> Still need to get the brakes, and my stem cut / spacer removed. Working on trap strength first though.


Looks sweet! I like everything about the Matte Black Venge EXCEPT for the specialized letters down the fork. IMO, looks cleaner and better with just the S-works lettering on the down tube. If I had the $, I'd still buy it though


----------



## jsedlak

i agree, at least that it would look better with just a matte black fork with no lettering.

here is a shot in the field. this bike is an absolute tank/workhorse. I will probably switch to my allez soon, but a little salt hurt nobody, right?


----------



## BikeArmsRace

Anyone that says a Cervelo is better looking than a Venge...I have a great eye doctor I can refer them to!


----------



## Urb

BikeArmsRace said:


> Anyone that says a Cervelo is better looking than a Venge...I have a great eye doctor I can refer them to!


Eye of the beholder. I like the venge. Love the s5.


----------



## tetonrider

b_new_b said:


> View attachment 246992
> 
> 52cm
> 14.2 lbs.
> DT Swiss 32 clinchers.
> Lightning/Quarq cranks
> Dura Ace
> Ritchey controls
> TRP brakes


nice! i like the choice of TRP brakes -- they are a little more aero than the shimano models, and in my experience (i've had them on 2 TT bikes) offer a good amount of stopping power.

is that a carbon-railed saddle on there? the only thing holding up my build is the adaptor for carbon rails.


----------



## dcorn

BikeArmsRace said:


> Anyone that says a Cervelo is better looking than a Venge...I have a great eye doctor I can refer them to!


Haha, I don't see where anyone said that?? 

I have a cervelo S1 now and I'm craving a Venge. Hopefully my tax return is decent enough to afford one.


----------



## b_new_b

Yes, it is a carbon rail saddle. It's not something I would recomend to someone heavy (I'm 143lbs) but it works for me. The clamps are only snugly tightened but are secure. I've heard you can do the same with Specialized saddles.
The TRP's are light and still have plenty of stopping power.


----------



## roadworthy

Beautiful bikes guys...congrats on all the cool Venges!
Speaking of the S5. I have read...and only read that the S5 has a better ride quality than the Venge.
Since Specialized is known for their great ride and performance, I was wondering if any Venge owners have spent time on the new S5 to compare the two bikes? Ride quality probably shouldn't be the highest priority with a pure race bike like the Venge but the S5 is a pure race bike as well and was curious if the S5 was more comfy?
Thanks.


----------



## tetonrider

i'll post my build soon, but in the meantime i have a question. anyone out there have a venge (pro or s-works) and NOT using di2?

if so, there is a metal cable stop that was probably included with your frame set (for sure) or with your built-up bike. it's a metal oval with a round hole cut in it -- about 5mm diameter on that hole. i can post a pic of what i'm looking for.

it covers up the hole for internal cables located at the top of the down tube near the down tube/head tube junction.

does anyone have one of these they can spare? the frames and builds come with a bunch of these cable stops for using mechanical cables -- and just ONE of these for di2. i'm looking for a spare for a little experiment.

thank you!


----------



## shimagnolo

my project black....


----------



## Cni2i

shimagnolo said:


> my project black....


Badass....especially with the blacked-out aero wheels.


----------



## B.Garcia

Specs please!


----------



## SmellMyGas

<img src="https://farm8.staticflickr.com/7018/6650497119_789ff54355_b.jpg" />


----------



## cda 455

SmellMyGas said:


>



Holy smokes; I just noticed the McLaren badge  !


Are you going to start a build thread on it  ?!


----------



## tetonrider

SmellMyGas said:


> <img src="https://farm8.staticflickr.com/7018/6650497119_789ff54355_b.jpg" />


nice!

can you answer a question for me? i understand the red is done with a decal. can you remove it?

also, can you remove the mclaren logo (is it a decal)?

the latter is pretty significant to me.

also....you NEED to put that battery inside the frame. the venge looks so much better with it. they really should include that as stock. i put mine in the post (only the s-works version).

did you get a real-world weight on the frame set alone?


----------



## cda 455

tetonrider said:


> nice!
> 
> can you answer a question for me? i understand the red is done with a decal. can you remove it?
> 
> also, can you remove the mclaren logo (is it a decal)?
> 
> the latter is pretty significant to me.
> 
> also....you NEED to put that battery inside the frame. the venge looks so much better with it. they really should include that as stock._* i put mine in the post (only the s-works version).*_
> 
> did you get a real-world weight on the frame set alone?



Are you an engineer?

I think remember your thread  .


----------



## Robitaille20

Is that frame size 54 ? Where did you buy it ? It looks like it was build up with DI2 as a complete bike offer like seen on shop websites ? All the same...looks great


----------



## SmellMyGas

Neither the red nor the McLaren logo is a removable decal.

As for the build and the battery, I’ll do something similar to the way I have my rain bike set up. 
<img src="https://farm8.staticflickr.com/7004/6658756931_b46864ce7e_o.jpg" />

And for all you internal battery pioneers:

Yes, the battery is inside the frame.

No, there are no additional warranty voiding holes drilled into the frame.

No, I do not need to remove the seat post or any other part to recharge the battery.

But all of that is a story for another day...


----------



## Cni2i

Definitely subscribed! Talk about a tease


----------



## diegogarcia

My limited edition Venge has arrived and is in hand. Pix to follow tomorrow. It is black, with black text, chrome inside the seat and chain stay and chrome on the inside of the fork with a WV champs badge underneath. It is stunning and I cannot wait to jump on it in March when I am building it.


----------



## tetonrider

SmellMyGas said:


> Neither the red nor the McLaren logo is a removable decal.


thanks for confirming. i'd been told that the red was definitely a decal, but to be fair that was on the bikes that the professionals were riding (HTC). bummer on the mclaren logo -- that's a deal-breaker for me! 

sure does look like a nice frameset, though--awesome. love to see more pics.



SmellMyGas said:


> As for the build and the battery, I’ll do something similar to the way I have my rain bike set up.
> 
> And for all you internal battery pioneers:
> 
> Yes, the battery is inside the frame.
> 
> No, there are no additional warranty voiding holes drilled into the frame.
> 
> No, I do not need to remove the seat post or any other part to recharge the battery.
> 
> But all of that is a story for another day...


one can charge the battery by unplugging the RD or FD and connecting that to a charger...but that is not so well known.


----------



## tetonrider

diegogarcia said:


> My limited edition Venge has arrived and is in hand. Pix to follow tomorrow. It is black, with black text, chrome inside the seat and chain stay and chrome on the inside of the fork with a WV champs badge underneath. It is stunning and I cannot wait to jump on it in March when I am building it.


love to see it. love the black on black frame/text. 

did you do a custom paint job?


----------



## tetonrider

cda 455 said:


> Are you an engineer?
> 
> I think remember your thread  .


confused about that one.


----------



## diegogarcia

tetonrider said:


> love to see it. love the black on black frame/text.
> 
> did you do a custom paint job?


No - Specialized released worldwide just 200 of the said frames and I got no. 15 which is stamped on the side of the left chain stay. It is stunning.


----------



## tetonrider

wow--super cool! that is the best venge i've seen. when did they do this release? where did you purchase (are you in the USA)?

i wonder what the actual weights of the mclaren framesets are, that are being delivered today. it was said that they saved some of the weight (~100g difference between s-works & mclaren) via paint, but it sounds like the frames are now fully painted.

wonder if any of the owners will post up some weights. i've got all the weights for my s-works (56) w/ di2 for comparison.


----------



## diegogarcia

tetonrider said:


> wow--super cool! that is the best venge i've seen. when did they do this release? where did you purchase (are you in the USA)?
> 
> i wonder what the actual weights of the mclaren framesets are, that are being delivered today. it was said that they saved some of the weight (~100g difference between s-works & mclaren) via paint, but it sounds like the frames are now fully painted.
> 
> wonder if any of the owners will post up some weights. i've got all the weights for my s-works (56) w/ di2 for comparison.


Released about 10 days ago to pre orders, the frame is a commemorative edition for Cav winning the worlds 46 years after Tommy Simpson the last Brit to do so. Hence the name WC46 and the worlds badge on the bottom, though I am aware that features on most Spesh frames. 

I will weigh it when built but be patient as I am in no rush as winter here in the UK and no risking my dream bike.  All I can say is out of the box it is very very light and whilst I am no weight weenie it feels more than light enough for me as I like bike hitting between 15-16lb.

Hope this helps.


----------



## tetonrider

diegogarcia said:


> Released about 10 days ago to pre orders, the frame is a commemorative edition for Cav winning the worlds 46 years after Tommy Simpson the last Brit to do so. Hence the name WC46 and the worlds badge on the bottom, though I am aware that features on most Spesh frames.
> 
> I will weigh it when built but be patient as I am in no rush as winter here in the UK and no risking my dream bike.  All I can say is out of the box it is very very light and whilst I am no weight weenie it feels more than light enough for me as I like bike hitting between 15-16lb.
> 
> Hope this helps.


oooohhh...ahh.... i did see the WC46 listed as a finish, but i'd not seen photos. i assumed it was more of a rainbow jersey thing. 

looks absolutely fantastic, and while i like my s-works project black (matte black version), the one you have is lust-worthy.

that's an s-works, so i'm pretty confident in what the weights will be. i'm more curious about real-world weights for the mclaren frameset.

my venge came out to just an ounce or 2 over 15 pounds without really trying to do anything lightweight -- with deep wheels (80mm), a power meter, and di2. a build in the mid-14's would be pretty easy, and a true weight-weenie could do mid-13s without all that much trouble.

i'm really, really impressed!


----------



## diegogarcia

tetonrider said:


> oooohhh...ahh.... i did see the WC46 listed as a finish, but i'd not seen photos. i assumed it was more of a rainbow jersey thing.
> 
> looks absolutely fantastic, and while i like my s-works project black (matte black version), the one you have is lust-worthy.
> 
> that's an s-works, so i'm pretty confident in what the weights will be. i'm more curious about real-world weights for the mclaren frameset.
> 
> my venge came out to just an ounce or 2 over 15 pounds without really trying to do anything lightweight -- with deep wheels (80mm), a power meter, and di2. a build in the mid-14's would be pretty easy, and a true weight-weenie could do mid-13s without all that much trouble.
> 
> i'm really, really impressed!


Likewise, your bike and build is a dream so credit there. We all win on these bikes, let the naysayers say and think what they like, but as ever the proof is in the pudding and these bikes are the mutts nuts. I cannot wait to destroy the bunch come Saturday mornings on this  (joking of course):thumbsup:


----------



## tetonrider

diegogarcia said:


> Likewise, your bike and build is a dream so credit there. We all win on these bikes, let the naysayers say and think what they like, but as ever the proof is in the pudding and these bikes are the mutts nuts. I cannot wait to destroy the bunch come Saturday mornings on this  (joking of course):thumbsup:


mine is presently very fast.....on the indoor trainer. i estimate the frame is saving me 100W during my winter interval sessions.

(seriously, though...the bike IS mounted on my trainer. i'm relegated to indoor riding from november through at least march.)


----------



## tetonrider

ps hard to tell from the pics, but it appears that that venge may have the new seat clamp that accommodates all sizes/shapes of rails (incl carbon railed saddles). is that so?

i have one of those on the way to me from europe (should be here any day), but it has yet to be released here in the 'States.


----------



## SmellMyGas

tetonrider said:


> ps hard to tell from the pics, but it appears that that venge may have the new seat clamp that accommodates all sizes/shapes of rails (incl carbon railed saddles). is that so?
> 
> i have one of those on the way to me from europe (should be here any day), but it has yet to be released here in the 'States.


It's been available in the States for months. You just have to know who to ask.
<img src="https://farm8.staticflickr.com/7166/6664023543_ea94f4666e_z.jpg" />


----------



## tetonrider

SmellMyGas said:


> It's been available in the States for months. You just have to know who to ask.
> <img src="https://farm8.staticflickr.com/7166/6664023543_ea94f4666e_z.jpg" />


Nice! If you're buying multiple Venges (and a McLaren at that!) I am sure they take care of you. 

I'd asked all over and was told the same thing. I know a shop that said they had 20 on order, the moment they came out.

Oh well...i think they are still very limited supply. I'd heard a few frames were coming with them as stock (perhaps the McLaren)? My 2012 Venge and 2012 Shiv didn't come with that clamp. 

Care to give any more details on how you got yours, or is that sensitive info?

Can you weigh your McLaren (as shown in your picture)? Love to see some weights.


----------



## Robitaille20

Buy in Netherland 
Specialized Anodized Pave Clamp 7+9mm - Stuur/Stuurpen/Zadelpen


----------



## Robitaille20

@ smellmygas Where you bought the McLaren bike ?


----------



## mile2424

any real life pics of the WC46 Venge Frameset?


----------



## tetonrider

i actually have two sets of the 7x9 clamp for carbon rails on the way to me. i thought that someone out there might be looking for one and wouldn't be able to find it -- and maybe i could make their day. 

shoot a pm if you're interested (or post here), and i'll se about getting it to ya! should be here in the next couple of days, if not sooner.

this works for the venge post, as well as any specialized post with a similar clamp design. venge, transition, shiv and s-works pave posts come immediately to mind.


----------



## meezo

this is a jizz in pants thread


----------



## bonkcity

Tetonrider-
Where did you get the carbon clamps? I have a Project Black Venge & I have been looking for the clamps for months. I will send you a private message. I want the clamps.
Sweeeeeeet!


----------



## tetonrider

bonkcity said:


> Tetonrider-
> Where did you get the carbon clamps? I have a Project Black Venge & I have been looking for the clamps for months. I will send you a private message. I want the clamps.
> Sweeeeeeet!


bonkcity is the new owner of a set of these. (see pic)

for anyone that is curious, i was wondering why it was called "7+9" clamp. turns out the answer is simple...there is BOTH 7x7 and 7x9 clamps in the package. for the weight weenies out there, the new clamp mechanism came to 61g on my scale. can't recall off the top of my head, but i want to say the older mechanism (bolt, nut, 4 clamp pieces) came to ~55g. that said, on my venge i'll save 150g going from my temp saddle to the carbon railed saddle i normally ride, so i guess it's worth it.


----------



## bonkcity

Tetonrider is the man! Class act! I am stoked.


----------



## tetonrider

bonkcity said:


> Tetonrider is the man! Class act! I am stoked.


well, i'm A man. i knew how badly i wanted one of these for myself and how hard they are to come by at the moment, so when i found one i figured i'd get another to help someone out/hook them up.

glad to be able to help. i believe we should help each other when we can.


----------



## ianho

I got so frustrated about not being able to find the 9mm carbon rail clamps n just modified the clamps that came on my S-Works Venge to fit my Selle Italia Kit Carbonio saddle that has square carbon rails. Took me a few hours but I'm a happy camper now. Hehe


----------



## RaGzMaN

Has anyone been able to find these mounts? Desperately looking for one.


----------



## ianho

RaGzMaN said:


> Has anyone been able to find these mounts? Desperately looking for one.


Just file it down yourself. U only need to take 2mm of material off the outside clamp piece. It needs to be 9mm tall n 7mm wide. The standard clamp is 7mm tall n 7mm wide for round rails. The piece that sits inside the seat post is the same even if u buy the 7x9 clamps from Specialized. A bit of time n some careful filing n you're done.


----------



## quangtt

*my HTC Di2 *

Cant wait till the snow is gone!


----------



## -dustin




----------



## marcm

Here's mine


----------



## -dustin

Hm...what method are you using in order to run those UT cranks? I'm quite certain that they're not compatible, but I've seen 2 people try two different ways and both failed. One damaged the frame.


----------



## marcm

-dustin said:


> Hm...what method are you using in order to run those UT cranks? I'm quite certain that they're not compatible, but I've seen 2 people try two different ways and both failed. One damaged the frame.


I don't know, I had a shop build it. Let me know what the two methods were and I will ask the mechanic and confirm. Thanks for the information.


----------



## marcm

marcm said:


> I don't know, I had a shop build it. Let me know what the two methods were and I will ask the mechanic and confirm. Thanks for the information.


Sorry dustin, I can PM yet...need 10 posts.
Thanks for the information. Wow...I feel like puking. I just built the bike and it has only 35 miles on it. Not to mention that I spent a couple thousand on the campy. Wow is all I can say... Thank you so much. You likely saved my frame.


----------



## dalessit

All S-Works? No one is buying the pro version?


----------



## dcorn

I don't like the pro version that's flat black with blue lettering. Funny enough, my LBS has a Venge built up that is a flat black Pro with white lettering. Looks just like the project black S-works, but its a pro model. Thought it was weird since that frame isn't on the Spec website anywhere. They also have a Green Jersey edition and a McLaren frame, so maybe they can get whatever the hell they want haha.


----------



## skyler

dalessit said:


> All S-Works? No one is buying the pro version?


The pro isnt cheap enough to justify not going with the s-works imo.


----------



## Kupkake

so clean, these just look fast


----------



## EaRp

skyler said:


> The pro isnt cheap enough to justify not going with the s-works imo.


For me the extra couple thousand $ was enough justification.


----------



## hefeweizan

marcm said:


> Here's mine


Beautiful Bike, Congrats!


----------



## marcm

$5900 for a frame? Here


----------



## marcm

-dustin said:


> Hm...what method are you using in order to run those UT cranks? I'm quite certain that they're not compatible, but I've seen 2 people try two different ways and both failed. One damaged the frame.


Rather than deal with it, I just bought a Specialized crank. Wanna but a slightly used Campy SR TI crank?


----------



## rovingrob

Got the call this morning that mine is nearly ready. Swung by the shop between meetings and got a quick phone photo of it. It should be done tomorrow. Pity it's raining... No chance to ride anytime soon!

Will follow up with some better photos once I get it home


----------



## tetonrider

figured it was time for me to post one of mine. i've had it built up for a while now.

the side view is a shot before i did a little work to clean up the front wiring. i snapped the photo from the front after i did some of that work, but also to give an idea of the frontal profile of the bike. still about 15 minutes of work there to get the di2 wires largely hidden from the front, though the brake lines will be hanging out there.

comes in at <15# as shown...with no crazy effort to be light. (deep wheels, di2, power meter)


----------



## quangtt

where did u hide the battery?


----------



## dcorn

Sick, how do you like those Zipp bars?


----------



## bikerzoid

b_new_b said:


> View attachment 246992
> 
> 52cm
> 14.2 lbs.
> DT Swiss 32 clinchers.
> Lightning/Quarq cranks
> Dura Ace
> Ritchey controls
> TRP brakes



Hi,
I'm sorry to use this picture but I find that the matt black Venge just looked like any brandless china-made frame with "specialized" smacked on the tubes. I see others made personal colors to it and it looked so much better. Specialized should give more color scheme for Venge.
Again, I apologize if I offended some riders here.


----------



## dcorn

bikerzoid said:


> Hi,
> I'm sorry to use this picture but I find that the matt black Venge just looked like any brandless china-made frame with "specialized" smacked on the tubes. I see others made personal colors to it and it looked so much better. Specialized should give more color scheme for Venge.
> Again, I apologize if I offended some riders here.


You should tell Cavendish and the other pros that are riding the Venge, see what they have to say. Anyone in the pro peleton riding a chinese made bike?

No offense, but I doubt anyone in this thread cares about what someone on the internet says about their bike choice.


----------



## tetonrider

dcorn said:


> You should tell Cavendish and the other pros that are riding the Venge, see what they have to say. Anyone in the pro peleton riding a chinese made bike?
> 
> No offense, but I doubt anyone in this thread cares about what someone on the internet says about their bike choice.


I think he was just expressing an opinion about the coloring/styling of the bike, not really about the quality (or other attributes). 

Pro riders generally ride what their sponsors have them ride, with a few choices in a line.

Anyway, I didn't take his comments to mean "the Venge is a bad bike" -- simply that matte black, to his eye, makes it look less distinctive.

Then again, matte black happens to be my ideal, which is one reason why I like my Venge & Shiv TT. Then again, if they weren't great rides, the color would not matter (to me).


----------



## bikerzoid

dcorn said:


> You should tell Cavendish and the other pros that are riding the Venge, see what they have to say. Anyone in the pro peleton riding a chinese made bike?
> 
> No offense, but I doubt anyone in this thread cares about what someone on the internet says about their bike choice.


If I can tell them, I would rather tell Specialized. Anyway, can anyone confirm the real bikes are not made in China or Taiwan? Most carbon frames even the high end ones came from there. I'm not saying anything bad about the bike nor the riders, I'm pretty sure there will be replicas soon and the last thing you want is people mistaken the real deal for fake.




tetonrider said:


> I think he was just expressing an opinion about the coloring/styling of the bike, not really about the quality (or other attributes).
> 
> Pro riders generally ride what their sponsors have them ride, with a few choices in a line.
> 
> Anyway, I didn't take his comments to mean "the Venge is a bad bike" -- simply that matte black, to his eye, makes it look less distinctive.
> 
> Then again, matte black happens to be my ideal, which is one reason why I like my Venge & Shiv TT. Then again, if they weren't great rides, the color would not matter (to me).


Thanks for understanding my point of view more or less. Venge would look different if the matt black frame/ fork is paired with shiny black decals. Or at lease some more designs on it, rather than the current wordings... this is just my opinion, you may disagree. 

My friends who ride Venge got nothing but compliments on the bike which I believe them, coz they are hard to catch up with...


----------



## tetonrider

bikerzoid said:


> If I can tell them, I would rather tell Specialized. Anyway, can anyone confirm the real bikes are not made in China or Taiwan? Most carbon frames even the high end ones came from there. I'm not saying anything bad about the bike nor the riders, I'm pretty sure there will be replicas soon and the last thing you want is people mistaken the real deal for fake.


specialized bikes are made in taiwan, as are most bikes people are riding today (but certainly not all bikes).




bikerzoid said:


> Thanks for understanding my point of view more or less. Venge would look different if the matt black frame/ fork is paired with shiny black decals. Or at lease some more designs on it, rather than the current wordings... this is just my opinion, you may disagree.
> 
> My friends who ride Venge got nothing but compliments on the bike which I believe them, coz they are hard to catch up with...


you're entitled to your point of view. anyone who selected a bike for what other people think is focused on the wrong thing.

i would bet that the people posting in this thread are excited by their choice, and that's all that matters. not everyone chooses the same frame set for a variety of reasons, and even those who do like the same frame do not all choose the same colors & components. there are many points of view one can have in life, and many choices to match.


----------



## Serotta Nova

I've been waiting 6 weeks for my S-Works Venge with SRAM Red to come in. It's been delayed twice. Anyone aware of any manufacturing issues that may be causing delays?


----------



## ianho

Wow! I love the Zipp Vuka Sprint bars on tetonrider's bike. Not available at the Zipp dealer in Malaysia.


----------



## pg12340

Updated photo of my Venge......Crappy pic but what do you all think of the front forks with frame?

View attachment 252342


----------



## mile2424




----------



## ianho

Here's mine. Weight is now at 6.4kg as in the pic. Could easily drop it to 5.9- 5.8kg but I like it as it is.............for now. Hehe.


----------



## AvantDale

Wow...great looking rides! 

Love how they look in smaller sizes and with the stem all the way down.


----------



## dcorn

mile2424 said:


>


Uh, wut? McLaren and what is that other Venge???





ianho said:


> Here's mine. Weight is now at 6.4kg as in the pic. Could easily drop it to 5.9- 5.8kg but I like it as it is.............for now. Hehe.


Yeah, awesome. I have a side profile pic of your bike as my work background :thumbsup:


----------



## AvantDale

IIRC its a custom painted Shiv...


----------



## ianho

Wow! I'm honored to be featured on your background. :thumbsup:


----------



## mogarbage

tetonrider said:


> figured it was time for me to post one of mine. i've had it built up for a while now.


Any review of the EE brakes? I want to order a set for my HED wheels, but cant really find too much online, except for paid reviews.


----------



## tetonrider

mogarbage said:


> Any review of the EE brakes? I want to order a set for my HED wheels, but cant really find too much online, except for paid reviews.


in a word? fantastic. da7800 & 7900 calipers were my benchmarks (preferred 7800 to 7900). switched to eebrakes. i live in the mountains and am not willing to compromise on power & modulation for the sake of saving weight in calipers (e.g., a typical ride has me descending 2,500' in 5 miles @ 40-50mph).

both power and modulation (with the same levers) are great. they are 2/3 the weight of da calipers. 

i bought a 2nd set for my other bike.


----------



## rovingrob

Lots of photos of that custom Shiv 

Zenfolio | Aaron Miletich Photography | Custom SHIV


----------



## dcorn




----------



## Pallenaldo

diegogarcia said:


> No - Specialized released worldwide just 200 of the said frames and I got no. 15 which is stamped on the side of the left chain stay. It is stunning.


Wooooow! It's looking amazing. I'm loving the black in black. :thumbsup:

Do you have more pics?


----------



## rovingrob

Mine is finally done.










As for the SRAM Red BB30 bottom bracket, there is a spacer + wave washer, that's it. The washer is of a certain size though. Not entirely sure though. Saw it yesterday when they swapped it over.

- SRAM Red Black Edition (52/36 + 11-28 because spinning is winning)
- FFWD F6R wheels
- 3T Arx Pro stem
- 3T Ergonova Pro bars
- Specialized Romin Evo Pro saddle
- Tacx cage
- Speedplay Zero Stainless
- SRAM bar tape + inlines + frame protectors
- Garmin Edge 500
- Tubes and tyres by Continental

Have been Specialized BG Fitted by the someone who also fitted Chris McCormack and Peter Robertson, so please no comments about the stem require slamming etc etc. I've had enough of those comments from clubmates etc


----------



## nnddrreeww

Freshly out of shop. Will take her out for ride soon.


----------



## Cni2i

nnddrreeww said:


> Freshly out of shop. Will take her out for ride soon.


Ahhhh, as much as I like project black......it's really nice to see a little color once in awhile. Sweet looking ride. :thumbsup:


----------



## tetonrider

rovingrob said:


> Mine is finally done.
> 
> As for the SRAM Red BB30 bottom bracket, there is a spacer + wave washer, that's it. The washer is of a certain size though. Not entirely sure though. Saw it yesterday when they swapped it over.


what are you responding to? you don't really have a sram red bb30 bottom bracket. the venge is pf30, and it has the cups & specialized bearings.

the (stock) specialized crankset has a stepped DS washer; on the NDS it has another 2 washers--a cone washer + wave washer or a cone washer w/ preload adjustment + smaller cone-type washer.

sram has slightly different spacers, depending on which "red" you get (s900, s975).



rovingrob said:


> - SRAM Red Black Edition (52/36 + 11-28 because spinning is winning)


out of curiosity, why not go compact? you could match those ratios AND go lighter (smaller big cog & tighter cassette) at the same time. the 52T rings on 110 spiders are flex.




rovingrob said:


> Have been Specialized BG Fitted by the someone who also fitted Chris McCormack and Peter Robertson, so please no comments about the stem require slamming etc etc. I've had enough of those comments from clubmates etc


i think people may be commenting on a big fat round tube (drag from the exposed steerer/spacers) on an aero frame.


----------



## rovingrob

tetonrider said:


> what are you responding to? you don't really have a sram red bb30 bottom bracket. the venge is pf30, and it has the cups & specialized bearings.


Whoops. Poor choice of words. Missing the word "installation in the " between SRAM Red BB30 and bottom bracket  Should have been responding here anyway: http://forums.roadbikereview.com/specialized/anyone-running-sram-red-crank-venge-osbb-274120.html

You seem knowledgable on the subject, perhaps you can contribute some information there too?


----------



## vismitananda

Very nice and clean rides. I hope I have one of these :thumbsup:


----------



## thumper8888

*here tis... with hand-fabricated carbon garmin mount...*

The bike feels pretty quick and the ride is not particularly harsh... Got about 400 miles on it now on all kinds of roads I'm still a little puzzled about where that's coming from, but maybe that's because Spesh put Leonard Zinn on a really crappy road for his test, and he didn't have any other aero bikes to compare it with, such as the several I've ridden that feel twice as harsh, i.e. Ridley.


----------



## -dustin

We got one of the WC46 Venges and the customer backed out. That frame is absolutely hot. Anyone want to buy my Project Black? I'll make you a deal!


----------



## thumper8888

and yes, that's the new ultra-thin Shimano 11-sp chain in the photo ;-)
sorry, pics were taken during buildup. Had to make my own mount for the Garmin, as the Zipp bars don't offer much round purchase near steam for one of the standard extension mounts out there.... plus they are all either too heavy, too ugly, both, or put the computer higher than the stem...
one layer of 12 oz unit carbon, one layer 3 oz surboard glass for fairing, one layer 6 ox kelvar standard weave inside so that if it gets a hard blow the mount will just hand down rather than falling off... total weight about 20 grams because I used too much bog bedding in the plastic mount... but the basic shell was 7 grms and if you just punched holes in it for standard garmin mounting bands you could get by at that weight.


----------



## dcorn

-dustin said:


> We got one of the WC46 Venges and the customer backed out. That frame is absolutely hot. Anyone want to buy my Project Black? I'll make you a deal!


I loooove that WC46 frame. My LBS had a Green Jersey edition and a McLaren frame, but no WC46.


----------



## hyfrir

*My new S-Works Venge*

My new S-Works Venge

Hy Frir
Tel Aviv, Israel


----------



## Robitaille20

WC 46 Frame will be changed for my McLaren Frameset in size 52 which will come on Wednesday with UPS


----------



## Cni2i

Robitaille20 said:


> WC 46 Frame will be changed for my McLaren Frameset in size 52 which will come on Wednesday with UPS


Already a beautiful build.....but the McLaren Venge is going to be ridiculously SICK!!!! :thumbsup::thumbsup: Can't wait to see pictures.


----------



## millerasm

some sick bikes


----------



## ajm_venge

Here's a photo of my Venge with my friend's Vellum bike. Took the pic in front of a local bike shop that deals with high end bikes like Pinarelo and Colnago.

View attachment 256137


----------



## flafonta

Here is mine. Dustin at Plano Cycling did a phenomenal job. Thanks Dustin.
First time on tubulars (Zip 303 FC + Viottoria CX). Road a little bit in the hood tonight. I did not think I would notice a difference compared to my clinchers (Reynolds Assault + Vittoria CX + Latex tubes) at same pressure, but boy I was wrong. Big difference in comfort. Feels like riding velvet. Can't wait for a long ride tomorrow. New SRAM Red feels great and is very quiet so far. And for the WWs, low 14lbs with everything on it.


----------



## geomel108

Nice ride flafonta!!! My dream bike


----------



## Robitaille20

MY McLaren ...Zipp decals will remove and stem will be painted in matt- black later


----------



## tetonrider

Robitaille20 said:


> MY McLaren ...Zipp decals will remove and stem will be painted in matt- black later


congrats!

the zipp wheels will look better (in my opinion) on that frame without the decals.

not that i could afford a mclaren (and it's not sold as a frame set in the US anyway), but the one thing "wrong" with that frame is the mclaren logo itself. if i had it, i'd want to remove it. unfortunately, it's not just a decal.

then again, i'm racing my bikes, so i just want the performance and not the name. if i could have unbranded versions (without extensive modification required, as i often sell the bikes after a season or two), i would!


----------



## mile2424

Nice looks great! +1 for removing the decals or at least changing to the beyond black stealthier ones.


----------



## Cni2i

Robitaille20 said:


> MY McLaren ...Zipp decals will remove and stem will be painted in matt- black later


SO NICEEEE!

I actually agree with the two changes that you are going to do....(1) take Zipp decals off and (2) black out the stem. 

Otherwise, what a beauty. Only other potential problem.....now you'll have a target on your back every time you ride. I hope you can live up to the bike's potential  :thumbsup:


----------



## panerai1mm

subscribed


----------



## PanuV

*what is in box...?*

...well, it´s my new SW Venge - and after 20 minutes almost ready...

The setup:
-SW Venge frameset, 54 cm
-New Sram Red grouppo
-Zipp 404 Firecrest clincher wheelset + SW Turbo tyres
-SRM Training system (Powermeter, PowerControl 7 etc) with Speci cranks + SRAM chain rings
-Syntace Racelite Carbon CDR handlebars + Syntace F109 stem
-Selle SLR Team Edition saddle

/Panu


----------



## kulcha

congratulation on your new acquisition


----------



## Robitaille20

PanuV said:


> ...well, it´s my new SW Venge - and after 20 minutes almost ready...
> 
> The setup:
> -SW Venge frameset, 54 cm
> -New Sram Red grouppo
> -Zipp 404 Firecrest clincher wheelset + SW Turbo tyres
> -SRM Training system (Powermeter, PowerControl 7 etc) with Speci cranks + SRAM chain rings
> -Syntace Racelite Carbon CDR handlebars + Syntace F109 stem
> -Selle SLR Team Edition saddle
> 
> /Panu


..I am curious..what was the complete price for the bike ?
I saw it is upbuild from Stenger Germany


----------



## Guest

Beautiful!



BikeArmsRace said:


> 54cm
> 14.6 lbs.
> Look Blade Cromo
> Zipp 303 Firecrest Carbon Clinchers, Circus Monkey Skewers
> Alligator Ilink brake cable housing
> SRAM Red (brakes and derailleurs converted to Red BLACK color)
> All titanium hardware
> Zipp Service Course SL Stem
> Zipp Cages


----------



## jeje91

NOT A VENGE, BUT SURE you will enjoy


----------



## codytaylor

Here is my new Venge pro Ui2 size 52cm
just got it Friday after doing the BG Fit in my home town. out if the box, the bike weighed 17lbs 5oz 

took it home and threw my tires and wheels on it and got it to 15lbs 7oz 

Loaded up and heading to my first road race yesterday.


----------



## codytaylor

New bike and first race ended with a wreck halfway through the second lap directly in front if me. Luckily I didn't get too hurt nor can I find a single scratch on the whole bike!!!

So I've been doing some research about hiding the battery pack and found that the ultegra di2 was a different animal, I decided to try it my own way without spending $550 with calfeedesigns. 
I used all the original equipment while discarding what I could. 

Here is the battery after some modifying, ready to go in. I removed the circuit board from the battery mount and connected it to the batter, then used 3 wraps of electrical tape to make sure it didnt vibrate loose. a bit of grinding was all that was needed to fit everything into the seattube/seatpost. i included a paperclip for insurance just in case the battery falls down into the frame so i can have something to hook it to pull it back out.


----------



## codytaylor

View attachment 258243


After filling off the sharp edges from the seat post, the pack fits in very snugly, and feels like it won't be falling out.

View attachment 258244



I fished the wires out through the seat tube and had just enough slack to connect the battery easily

View attachment 258245


----------



## codytaylor

Here is the final result. 
If you look back to the first picture I posted you may be able to see the bottle cage bracket extender that had to be made to fit 2 bottles with the battery. 

Its all gone, and so is the ugly battery


----------



## Robitaille20

flafonta said:


> Here is mine. Dustin at Plano Cycling did a phenomenal job. Thanks Dustin.
> First time on tubulars (Zip 303 FC + Viottoria CX). Road a little bit in the hood tonight. I did not think I would notice a difference compared to my clinchers (Reynolds Assault + Vittoria CX + Latex tubes) at same pressure, but boy I was wrong. Big difference in comfort. Feels like riding velvet. Can't wait for a long ride tomorrow. New SRAM Red feels great and is very quiet so far. And for the WWs, low 14lbs with everything on it.


...looks like going to a funeral


----------



## Rob13

flafonta said:


> Here is mine. Dustin at Plano Cycling did a phenomenal job. Thanks Dustin.
> First time on tubulars (Zip 303 FC + Viottoria CX). Road a little bit in the hood tonight. I did not think I would notice a difference compared to my clinchers (Reynolds Assault + Vittoria CX + Latex tubes) at same pressure, but boy I was wrong. Big difference in comfort. Feels like riding velvet. Can't wait for a long ride tomorrow. New SRAM Red feels great and is very quiet so far. And for the WWs, low 14lbs with everything on it.


That's is a beautiful Venge, since these are limited, are they numbered on the frame?


----------



## bernithebiker

Nice bike. I love tubulars too. Have Mavic Carbone Ultimates on my SL4, had Zipp 303's prior to that. It's the comfort that is astonishing, the low weight is a bonus on top.


----------



## flafonta

Rob13 said:


> That's is a beautiful Venge, since these are limited, are they numbered on the frame?


Yup, numbered on the chainstays, non-drive side. Mine is 121 out of 200.


----------



## zigmeister

Robitaille20 said:


> WC 46 Frame will be changed for my McLaren Frameset in size 52 which will come on Wednesday with UPS


How do like that power meter? I've looked at the power2max. The only real review knocks against it are if you have temperature changes from when you start, to the time you are on the road, like go from a temp controlled house/garage/car, then onto a hotter/colder outside temp, it takes upwards of 20 minutes to finally get the calibration right.

I don't have that issue. Even so, if I show up to a training ride in my cold car, by the time I get the bike out of the car, get it ready, it is easily 10-15 minutes before I even start riding or longer. So it would settle to it's temp and only a few minutes would the power change for the temp.

Otherwise, it seemed reliable and accurate. Assuming you aren't having drift issues once the temp is stabilized, the price seems about right.

Thx


----------



## Bhothak

SmellMyGas said:


> <img src="https://farm8.staticflickr.com/7018/6650497119_789ff54355_b.jpg" />


The mother of all.... :23:


----------



## LX1976

Hello everybody... got my Venge built up by myself completely. Still need to find the correct position, shorter stem will be installed, steerer will be cut (didn't wanna do it until finding position), saddle will be corrected a little bit more backwards and just today, ordered my Zipp Vuka Sprint handelbar to replace the S-Works SL... been riding it for approx 1.200 kilometres so far - and i simply love it! 

specs:
Frameset S-Works & McLaren Venge Size 58
Drivetrain Sram Red Black
Crankset S-Works fact Carbon, 130mm Carbon Spider, OSBB
Chainrings Stronglight CT2 52/38
Chain KMC X10SL DLC black
Brakes TRP R970SL magnesium matte black
Wheels Zipp 404 Firecrest tubular, black decals
Tyres Continental Competition
QRs Tune DC14 Carbon, Titan, Alu
Saddle S-Works Chicane, Carbon Rails
Stem Syntace F109 120mm, -6°, black titanium bolts
Handlebar S-Works SL Carbon, 440mm
Shifter & brake cables Gore Ride On professional
Pedals Look Keo Blade 12 NM, CrMo-Axle


----------



## Cni2i

All I can say is wow. Beautiful ride. Congrats!


----------



## keong72

*vence*

Vence from Malaysia,,,, 54cm all still original,,,,


----------



## nis240sxt

*My 52cm project black*

How am I suppose to compete with that^^^ ? My new build


----------



## mykol77

Here's mine, project black with new red. I love it, very fast bike and I actually found it rides smoother than my SL3. Yes...same wheels and bars...


----------



## jsedlak

oh hi..


----------



## BikeArmsRace

Updated picture of my Venge.

I changed out the FD for the new 2012 Sram Red version (much better). Of course, changed the tape and saddle to black (which comes with the red underside). So, I added red tires, red skewers and a red top cap.

I just had a Retul fit done, so they adjustment my saddle a bit as well as the SRAM controllers.


----------



## chiefDave

Nice man! CG
Dave


----------



## chiefDave

My new venge. Waiting on Rotor 3D+ 175 cranks, quarg and Q rings. Need to tweak bars some more and swap out hoods to black and add black bar tape. LBS is trying to find seat post clamp for Fizik Curve Snake, same saddle on my Cervelo R3, love it!

Amazing bike, and I do love it. I rode every version of S5s over 2 days and kept coming back to the venge as it is quicker on acceleration (to me) and I prefer the handling. As it sits, 15 lbs 2 oz, in 56. Sorry for the crappy pic. Thanks!
Dave


----------



## redstarcap

I'm thinking about selling my kidney for this bike..


----------



## jl88s

Mkol77 - great looking venge! Best one yet!


----------



## mykol77

jl88s said:


> Mkol77 - great looking venge! Best one yet!


Thanks jl88. It rides as well as it looks. I love this bike, simply bad ass!


----------



## tetonrider

jsedlak said:


> oh hi..


i'm a bit puzzled. i admit i clicked on your website in your signature. 

on the pic above you are on a road bike with a skinsuit and aero helmet. on your website, you're on a TT bike with regular kit and road helmet.

bizarre!


----------



## apsldniman

Long story short, crashed my SL3 almost broke frame in half.


----------



## scsi

i have found that the white romin evo experts on the venge comes with black plastic as opposed to the ones you can buy, where both black and white saddles have red plastic. does the venge with black saddle have white plastic on their romin evo experts? if so, anyone want to sell one?


----------



## scsi

apsldniman said:


> Long story short, crashed my SL3 almost broke frame in half.


holy crap can't see the pic but i hope you're ok!


----------



## izza

Upgrading Ultegra chainset and dura ace rear mech later this week.


----------



## dcorn

Is that a 2013 frame? Never seen those colors before, I like!


----------



## jsedlak

That looks like 2008 ultegra on a 2013 venge... it looks... weird.


----------



## jsedlak

tetonrider said:


> i'm a bit puzzled. i admit i clicked on your website in your signature.
> 
> on the pic above you are on a road bike with a skinsuit and aero helmet. on your website, you're on a TT bike with regular kit and road helmet.
> 
> bizarre!


It's an old photo that I'm too lazy to update!! I got the TT helmet this season.


----------



## shimagnolo

sharing my project black..


----------



## Hello Kitty

Yet another black S Works Venge

*"I'm unique... just like everyone else."*


----------



## izza

dcorn said:


> Is that a 2013 frame? Never seen those colors before, I like!


Yes - the 2013 colours arrived in UK Concept stores on 15th August. Unfortunately I was away on holiday 16-23 August so have only just got it on the road.


----------



## ghoundz

Shimagnolo,

What size is your S-works Venge; is it a 49 cm?


----------



## shimagnolo

@ghoundz - yes sir.. it's size 49.


----------



## ghoundz

Shimagnolo,

Thank you. 
What is your seat height measured from the center of the bottom bracket to the top of the seat, measured along the seat tube?
Also, how many centimeters of spacers do you run under the stem?

Lastly, how do you like your Venge?

Thanks!


----------



## mountbkr

The Venge is certainly one of the better looking bikes out there currently. It looks awesome in the "stealth" blacked out version.


----------



## chiefDave

better pic of my venge


----------



## mountbkr

:thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## chill716

one word=SICK


----------



## izza

jsedlak said:


> That looks like 2008 ultegra on a 2013 venge... it looks... weird.


Here's hoping today's upgrades meet your expectations. 

Monday sees the lightweight skewers going in and Xmas list will include new shifters.


----------



## Dietz

@shimagnolo: I see that your frame is a 49cm. Could you have gone with a 52cm but chose the smaller frame to gain a shorter wheelbase? Just curious.

Thanks,
Andy


----------



## chiefDave

Build is done w/ 175 sworks cranks, Qrings 53,39, quarq and ended up going with an sworks toupe. The kurve snake just did not feel right on this bike... 15.0 lbs as it sits. Thanks.
Dave


----------



## Rob13

Here's Mine....
































2012 Project Black Venge 52cm
Sram Red
3T Stealth ARX Stem
3T Ergonova LTD Bars
Specialized Toupe Pro
KMC X10SL Gold Ti Chain
Look Keo Ti Blades 12nm
Mavic Cosmic Carbone SLR Wheels
S-Works Bottle cages
S-Wraps
14lbs 14oz complete as shown


----------



## kulcha

very very nice
once u go black
u will never go back (to other colors) :thumbsup:


----------



## Valkyrie8923

Spectacular! Love the Carbone SLR wheels. Congrats.


----------



## boogermin

Sweet ride. I'm looking to pull the trigger on a similar build, but keep going back/forth on the Venge and S5... This will be my first road bike, btw. Probably overkill, but might as well start off on the right foot.


----------



## dcorn

So sick Rob13. Your pics convinced me to get the Cosmic SLR's when I found them on sale.


----------



## jeje91

rob, amazing black machine, would like to try it


----------



## George M

chiefDave said:


> Build is done w/ 175 sworks cranks, Qrings 53,39, quarq and ended up going with an sworks toupe. The kurve snake just did not feel right on this bike... 15.0 lbs as it sits. Thanks.
> Dave


Good looking bike Dave. I couldn't afford it, so I got the Comp in the same color. Looks really good .:thumbsup:


----------



## Dietz

I went to order my Venge last week and Specialized says they do not have sufficient stock in my size, color, and model. They said mid October. 

Looking at the 2013 Expert. I really wish I could see some pictures of this model in the 2 color options before I order it though. The stock images from Specialized aren't enough when we are talking this kind of coin...


----------



## chiefDave

George M said:


> Good looking bike Dave. I couldn't afford it, so I got the Comp in the same color. Looks really good .:thumbsup:


Thanks man. I am digging it more and more. Dang Q-rings are a bit flexy, which I never noticed on my cervelo R3... Looks like I might have to go with the aero, solid version. Still happy with being 15.0 with PM and clinchers. Thanks again and CG with your comp, very nice.
Dave


----------



## Bonn55ie

it's a metal oval with a round hole cut in it


----------



## young-nyc

I'm also putting an order for the "Expert" model w/ Di2,
but i think this year they are calling it the "Pro" because it comes with 
Ultegra Di2's..but everything else is exactly the same as the Expert.
At least you have a choice between the red or black,
i only get one choice =(




Dietz said:


> I went to order my Venge last week and Specialized says they do not have sufficient stock in my size, color, and model. They said mid October.
> 
> Looking at the 2013 Expert. I really wish I could see some pictures of this model in the 2 color options before I order it though. The stock images from Specialized aren't enough when we are talking this kind of coin...


----------



## wny354

Hey, Rob13, very nice ride! What brand is that rear wheel bike stand you have pictured?


----------



## young-nyc

I have to agree with the above poster..
nice stand!:thumbsup:


----------



## Rob13

Stand I bought off Amazon for $15, does a great job and cheap.


----------



## steel515

can you guys compare to the Tarmac?


----------



## izza

steel515 said:


> can you guys compare to the Tarmac?



I've gone from s-works tarmac SL3 to 2013 S-works Venge.

See my initial thoughts here - http://forums.roadbikereview.com/specialized/venge-s-works-test-ride-289415.html

Overall I find the bike faster on rolling countryside, flat time trialling, group riding, sprinting and smaller hills. Haven't yet tested up long climbs - magazine/internet reviews claim it is worse and I could believe that merely based on my Venge being 250g heavier than my Tarmac. However, even on smaller climbs the extra surge I feel when coming out of the saddle has seen me up a gear and leave friends (who are of my ability) floundering. 

It could all be in the mind, it could be 'new bike syndrome' but empirically I am getting many PB's on Strava and I am loving the bike.


----------



## Robitaille20

Its the second Venge after my McLaren


----------



## young-nyc

Rob13 said:


> Stand I bought off Amazon for $15, does a great job and cheap.


that's a great price, but which particular stand? do you remember?
thanks


----------



## young-nyc

Robitaille20,
so you have 2 Frackin Venges????? dang!!
how does the S-works compare with the Mclaren?


----------



## Robitaille20

From my feel I would say that the McLaren is a little bit stiffer, but its not much comparing to my S Works Venge WC46


----------



## Dietz

Stock pic for now, but I ordered this beauty today!


----------



## nagge

Dietz said:


> Stock pic for now, but I ordered this beauty today!



Welcome to the waiting club :thumbsup:
('13 S-works Venge Di2)


----------



## young-nyc

nagge said:


> Welcome to the waiting club :thumbsup:
> ('13 S-works Venge Di2)


Ordered the 2013 pro ui2, will also be waiting. ETA early - mid November. 

I think Dietz has a shorter wait than us since his bike is a 2012 and should be in stock! You lucky bum!


----------



## nagge

young-nyc said:


> Ordered the 2013 pro ui2, will also be waiting. ETA early - mid November.
> 
> I think Dietz has a shorter wait than us since his bike is a 2012 and should be in stock! You lucky bum!


I don't even have an estimated delivery date so you are lucky  I'm guessing Jan/feb but it doesn't really matter as riding outside will be impossible once the snow falls, late october is quite possibly the last time weather permits outside riding. That being said I still want the bike as soon as possible just so I can sit around looking at it all winter, a good motivation for enduring the cruel trainer rides.


----------



## boogermin

For those of you who have ordered 2013's, were you able to see a demo bike in person, or did you place your orders "blind"? I'm looking to purchase my first road bike, and I'm leaning heavily towards the Venge (most likely Pro, with the S5 being the other bike I'm considering). However, I visited a few LBSs, and they all said 2013s won't be on their floor until mid/late October. If I put down a deposit for a 2013 Venge and decide I don't like it when I see it in person, can I use that $ towards another bike? Apologies for the newbie questions, but I am a newbie afterall...

Thanks everyone.


----------



## nagge

I ordered it blind, it's basically a 2012 with a different paintjob.


----------



## Dietz

I got tired of waiting for the 2013 Venge Expert in my size so I stepped way the heck up and got the 2012 Pro.


----------



## young-nyc

I test rode the s-works 2012 Venge. 
Loved it!
Hoping the pro ui2 version isn't too much different. 

So if you can, test ride the 2012 version it's the same as the 2013, just different paint job as nagge stated.


----------



## LouisLu

*My project black....*










XS
15.3 lbs.
Look Blade 
Zipp 304 Firecrest Carbon Clinchers
SRAM Red 2013
Enve handlebar stem
Tacx Cages


----------



## Dietz

My 2012 Pro Sram Red










52cm
Temporary pedals (egg beaters) but I actually think they look awesome on the bike.
No planned upgrades, but I am thinking carbon stem and/or bar in the future.
16.4 lbs if I remember correctly.


----------



## young-nyc

Dietz said:


> My 2012 Pro Sram Red
> 
> 52cm
> Temporary pedals (egg beaters) but I actually think they look awesome on the bike.
> No planned upgrades, but I am thinking carbon stem and/or bar in the future.
> 16.4 lbs if I remember correctly.


 Congrats on your new purchase! :thumbsup:
so what's your thoughts on the bike?
I always like to hear reviews/ comments


----------



## chiefDave

Added solid q-ring, swapped out 11-25 to 11-28 and adjusted fit after 800 miles. The bike gets better every time I ride and my cervelo R3 seems to be delegated to rain rides (races) and slow charity bike rides. Still love my R3 but the venge makes me want to ride and hammer. Training and racing w/ PM is coming along well and I set new 1, 5, 20 and FTPs last night after getting dropped @ driveway crit last night. I trashed myself for another 30 minutes and did not quit or get pulled, but hey, someone has to be the first guy OTB. No worries. Thanks!
Dave


----------



## Italianrider76

Robitaille20 said:


> Its the second Venge after my McLaren


Very nice bikes man but I am somewhat confused as to why you would want to own two almost identical bikes.


----------



## jeje91

coming soon
49 venge
di2, C50 black


----------



## dkchips

*Back in the saddle*

Back to riding - added this Venge to my stable - took it out these past 2 days - very impressed with the climbing ability, stiffness and comfort.


----------



## frafoss

What is best size for me who is 177 cm. I always like to get a small frame as possible wit h longer stem, but I'm afraid seatpost would be to short in 52 cm size because of the design.

What do you recommend?

Also, what is the weight difference between S-works frame and the Pro?


----------



## nagge

I'm 178 and getting a 54, tried a 56 before deciding but that felt to large.


----------



## Dietz

frafoss said:


> What is best size for me who is 177 cm. I always like to get a small frame as possible wit h longer stem, but I'm afraid seatpost would be to short in 52 cm size because of the design.
> 
> What do you recommend?
> 
> Also, what is the weight difference between S-works frame and the Pro?


Don't ask on here about frame size.... I hope you understand that height only plays a small part in bike sizing. You need to get fitted at your LBS.


----------



## young-nyc

My friend's new 2013 Venge Expert 54cm.
Mine hasn't come in yet :mad2:


----------



## nagge

young-nyc said:


> My friend's new 2013 Venge Expert 54cm.
> Mine hasn't come in yet :mad2:


I'm feeling your pain, I haven't received mine yet either, let alone a delivery date :cryin:


----------



## young-nyc

nagge said:


> I'm feeling your pain, I haven't received mine yet either, let alone a delivery date :cryin:


Mine is "expected" mid November...
The funny thing is, my friend received his Venge but his new s-works shoes are not getting delivered till December 

Come on Specialized, Let's start producing a little faster!


----------



## nagge

young-nyc said:


> Mine is "expected" mid November...
> The funny thing is, my friend received his Venge but his new s-works shoes are not getting delivered till December
> 
> Come on Specialized, Let's start producing a little faster!


Oh, last I heard the shoes where coming in stock mid november. I'm eyeing a pair myself, I'm currently stocking up on accesories that will go on the new bike (powermeter, o.symetric chainrings, bottle cages, shoes etc...)


----------



## Muahdib

Here is my 2012 Venge Expert that was a screaming deal from my LBS. I love it so far. Coming from a 2011 Tarmac Elite is quite a step up in both frame and componentry.


----------



## young-nyc

nagge said:


> Oh, last I heard the shoes where coming in stock mid november. I'm eyeing a pair myself, I'm currently stocking up on accesories that will go on the new bike (powermeter, o.symetric chainrings, bottle cages, shoes etc...)


Can't wait to see your new baby when it comes in...which model were you getting again?
Wish I had the extra $$$ to purchase the S-works, but for now I think I'll be very happy with the Ui2 version


----------



## nagge

young-nyc said:


> Can't wait to see your new baby when it comes in...which model were you getting again?
> Wish I had the extra $$$ to purchase the S-works, but for now I think I'll be very happy with the Ui2 version


I'm impatiently waiting for a 2013 S-works Di2.

I'm sure you'll be happy with your choice, I doubt one would even be able to tell the difference between the frames. I do look forward to electric shifting, no more hassle with fine tuning the cables or dealing with cable friction etc.


----------



## young-nyc

Nagge, have you tested out the Di2 shifters?
they are like butter! such effortless shifting right?
more concentration on riding =)

btw here is my friend's Expert Venge during his BG Fit...
I found out that the seat post is also reversible too accommodate the rider better.
In this picture, the post has been reversed, and of course the seat hasn't been flipped yet


----------



## nagge

young-nyc said:


> Nagge, have you tested out the Di2 shifters?
> they are like butter! such effortless shifting right?
> more concentration on riding =)
> 
> btw here is my friend's Expert Venge during his BG Fit...
> I found out that the seat post is also reversible too accommodate the rider better.
> In this picture, the post has been reversed, and of course the seat hasn't been flipped yet


Yeah I've tried the 2012 Di2 and they are indeed wicked, you almost don't notice the shifting except for the difference in resistance in the pedal stroke. Shifting that just works, they way it's supposed to be. I'm thinking of adding the sprinter buttons as well for easier shifting while sprinting in the drops, just worried that the installation will look messy with a hole in the bar tape.

Hehe, yeah I knew the seat posts where reversible but it looks really bad I think, disrupts the whole look of speed with it pointing forwards, as well as the graphics going the wrong way


----------



## young-nyc

nagge said:


> Yeah I've tried the 2012 Di2 and they are indeed wicked, you almost don't notice the shifting except for the difference in resistance in the pedal stroke. Shifting that just works, they way it's supposed to be. I'm thinking of adding the sprinter buttons as well for easier shifting while sprinting in the drops, just worried that the installation will look messy with a hole in the bar tape.
> 
> Hehe, yeah I knew the seat posts where reversible but it looks really bad I think, disrupts the whole look of speed with it pointing forwards, as well as the graphics going the wrong way


haha true, but the graphics on the back of the seatpost looks pretty ok...
and if anything, check out this jet fighter:










"The swept-forward wing, compared to a swept-back wing of the same area, provides a number of advantages: higher lift to drag ratio; higher capacity in dogfight manoeuvres; higher range at subsonic speed; improved stall resistance and anti-spin characteristics; improved stability at high angles of attack; a lower minimum flight speed; and a shorter take-off and landing distance."

so if it provides this time of advantage on planes, imagine what it can do for the venge! haha


----------



## LX1976

did some changes to my McLaren:

new Stem: Syntace F109, 100mm, -6°, black titanium bolts (20 mm shorter than the old one)
new pedals: Look Keo Blade 16NM, Titanium-Axle (instead of CrMo-Axle ones)
new bottle cages: Rib Cage Carbon (instead of "usual" Rib Cages"
new shifter & brake cables: Jagwire L3 Racer (instead of Gore Ride On)

flipped the seatpost to 20mm offset, great position now.

complete bike weighs in at 6,45 kilograms now, including everything, even pedals and bottle cages. thats not too bad for a 58 frame size

the venge of rob13 inspired me to order some Mavic Cosmic Carbone Ultimates. Will take another 430 grams off my bike, should be giving me the chance to come below the magic 6 kilograms!


----------



## bernithebiker

Nice looking Venge, and light too! My SL4 Sworks is 6.3kg with the Carbone Ultimates so you're doing well. They're excellent wheels, just watch out for the rear cassette hub, the bushing wears and the cassette wobbles slightly.


----------



## George M

Great looking bike you have there LX, congratulations.


----------



## psalm116

Robitaille20 said:


> Its the second Venge after my McLaren


How do you like the Cavendish stem? What's your take on it.

Thanks


----------



## Pete N

Finally got mine finished after saving the pennies. Went for my favourite colour other than the Black/Black limited edition Cav version. 

Dura Ace 7900, not Di2
S Works chainset
Enve 45's on Chris King Hubs
Special Edition 'Tour of Britain' S Works turbo tyres
Toupe Pro saddle#all my bikes have these#
S Works bars and Stem
Look Keo Carbon Ti pedals

View attachment 267184


----------



## nagge

That looks really sweet Pete!

What is the total weight?


----------



## young-nyc

oh man Nagge, 
just got word that my bike won't be shipped till January!! due to my frame
being a size SM not a MED =(
oh wells...at least 2013 will be a good year right? =)


----------



## nagge

Man that sucks!

I have a feeling I'm soon to be in the same situation, if not worse. My dealer will contact specialized tomorrow to try and get a definitive delivery date, but I've seen some online retailers pushing the date back to mid February 2013 

Although the snow is soon arriving here, waiting still sucks...

2013 will rock, no doubt!


----------



## young-nyc

yup yup you got it!..
good luck to us both!


----------



## nagge

The fact that Evans just pushed their date to 16/3 makes me kind of worried... Still waiting for my dealer to get back to me with a delivery date.


----------



## Pete N

I know that Evans will take into account any pre orders that they have for the bike, so the dates on the website could easily be the second or third drop of bikes into the country.. I hope this is the case for you and the your order through the LBS makes the first drop. Good luck. You can call Specialized UK and the sales option will happily tell you if your shop has one of them on pre order and what date it is due to arrive in the UK. 
I did this with my 2013 SW Epic.


----------



## nagge

Oh maybe it's not as bad as I though then, but I am still set on 2013 delivery. Ordered from my LBS 7th sept. and I know they have ordered it already, just waiting on a delivery date I'm Swedish but since Evans is one of the few online dealers that's currently showing delivery dates that is all I have to go on


----------



## young-nyc

all this anticipation..
my friend told me maybe i should just change my order and get the medium sized frame.
I told him, hey maybe i should start stretching my legs now so it'll grow..haha


----------



## Bjorn

Nagge: which Venge did you order? A frame or a complete bike? 

I also live in Sweden and I'm thinking about ordering a frame, so I was curios about the delivery- time! 

Björn


----------



## nagge

Complete bike, S-works Di2.
I believe the framesets are available, I saw some built up this summer already.

In other news I just got a tracking ID for my quarq and my shoes (sidi wire sp) are expected to ship in a week so I guess I better order some pedals (speedplay) so that I'm all set...for the wait...


----------



## Bjorn

Nagge, thanks for the answer! 

Seems like you have something really nice to look forward to!

Have you seen the bike "live"? Is the frame black or grey? 

I'm having trouble choosing between that frame and the satin black (project black)....

I guess i'll have to check the delivery- times with my LBS next week!


----------



## nagge

It's more dark grey I would say.

Project black is cool although I'm personally getting sort of tired of the all black bikes.


----------



## nagge

It looks like the first possible delivery is in February for my bike 
Kind of a bummer but I do hope that really happens as by March the roads are usually somewhat rideable.


----------



## young-nyc

oh man nagge!!!...why is it so difficult to supply these bikes??? at this rate we should just wait and hold out for the 2014 models instead


----------



## nagge

I guess the problem with the Di2 model could be availability of the Di2 itself, but for the other models I don't understand why.

What model is it that you are getting young?


----------



## young-nyc

i'm also getting the Di2, but the Ultegra version...however, my friend is getting the same model as mine, and his is expected to be delivered in November..so i don't think it's the Di2 issue, could be the frame size issue, since he is getting a 54cm compared to my 52cm.


----------



## nagge

Oh, but the 2013 Ui2 isn't new is it? I mean the Di2 9070 hasn't even been released to the public yet so I think that could be what's holding it back. Otherwise I can't really see why, the frames are the same as last year but with a new paint job so one would think that manufacturing wouldn't cause any delays.

Evans is however listing 58 and 61 as 7-10 days delivery.


----------



## young-nyc

what the??? yeah i guess it's a hit or a miss on these delivery dates..
yeah the Ultegras are the same as last years, while YOU LUCKY bum gets the 11speed Da Di2 for this year..


----------



## nagge

Yeah it's a real lottery it seems, nothing consistent to really tell why the delivery is taking such time.
Hehe, I think there might come some new software or something for the Ultegra to make it 11s, or at least some sort of update kit.


----------



## psalm116

Finally, I was able to pick up a Venge! This bike was a huge upgrade from what I was riding before.

It's all stock except for the stem due to a bike fit. Not very popular color looking on this thread, but I love this bike.

I appreciate any suggestions upgrading any parts.


----------



## nagge

I really like that color scheme!
Maybe a wheel change to full carbon wheels?

In other news, Evans is listing the 54 s-works as 7-10 days delivery, don't really know what to make of it...


----------



## bernithebiker

I think the colour and the bike overall looks great - except for the stem. I know you said you had a bike fit, but what factor made the stem like that? Comfort? Arm reach? 

It looks like a 56 - how tall are you? In an ideal world, to take advantage of the Venge's aero qualities, the stem should be lower and the seat higher.


----------



## psalm116

bernithebiker said:


> I think the colour and the bike overall looks great - except for the stem. I know you said you had a bike fit, but what factor made the stem like that? Comfort? Arm reach?
> 
> It looks like a 56 - how tall are you? In an ideal world, to take advantage of the Venge's aero qualities, the stem should be lower and the seat higher.


my frame is 56 and they put me in a neutral setting. Next spring I want go back and ask them to change it to more of a Aero fit (original). This was my first bike fit. I'm 5-10 with a short inseam.


----------



## bernithebiker

psalm116 said:


> my frame is 56 and they put me in a neutral setting. Next spring I want go back and ask them to change it to more of a Aero fit (original). This was my first bike fit. I'm 5-10 with a short inseam.


56 sounds like the right frame size. 

If you're comfy then good, but if you can, take some of the spacers out from below the stem and put them back on top. Do it one at a time so as not to be too brutal - you can always go back to how it was.

And if you can handle raising the saddle a bit then do, and again just by a few mm at a time.

You will go faster!


----------



## psalm116

bernithebiker said:


> 56 sounds like the right frame size.
> 
> If you're comfy then good, but if you can, take some of the spacers out from below the stem and put them back on top. Do it one at a time so as not to be too brutal - you can always go back to how it was.
> 
> And if you can handle raising the saddle a bit then do, and again just by a few mm at a time.
> 
> You will go faster!


Which makes the bigger difference for speed? The saddle height or the lowering of the stem? Both? 

What questions do you think I should arm myself with when I go back for a adjustment.

I appreciate your feedback!


----------



## bernithebiker

It's both. If you want to get aero you have to get your torso as flat as possible, whilst still ensuring you are reasonably comfortable and can deliver the power.

(No point being super aero if it's agony or if you feel you can't push the pedals properly).

Imagine the angle of your torso. As your bike is now I would put it at about 50 to 60' at best. Flat is zero degrees, bolt upright is 90'. 

I am comfortable with about 20 to 30', but it's horses for courses.

Your body is 80% of the drag in the bike + rider equation. So no point having super aero bike bits and sitting bolt upright.

I think your bike is set up 'safe' so that you are comfortable. That's great for potttering around, but if you want to beat your mates or do well in a triathlon or short race, then you'd be better getting a bit lower.


----------



## chiefDave

Agreed with body esp flat back. My venge is slammed down to the top of the strange spacer and we (LBS and I) where thinking about dropping it all the way down. Not this year, as I tweeked my back on MNT bike last weekend, and still can not ride  Me on the hoods a few weekends ago, end of a charity ride.








Ended up being a nice recovery ride
Thanks!
Dave


----------



## psalm116

bernithebiker said:


> It's both. If you want to get aero you have to get your torso as flat as possible, whilst still ensuring you are reasonably comfortable and can deliver the power.
> 
> (No point being super aero if it's agony or if you feel you can't push the pedals properly).
> 
> Imagine the angle of your torso. As your bike is now I would put it at about 50 to 60' at best. Flat is zero degrees, bolt upright is 90'.
> 
> I am comfortable with about 20 to 30', but it's horses for courses.
> 
> Your body is 80% of the drag in the bike + rider equation. So no point having super aero bike bits and sitting bolt upright.
> 
> I think your bike is set up 'safe' so that you are comfortable. That's great for potttering around, but if you want to beat your mates or do well in a triathlon or short race, then you'd be better getting a bit lower.


Great stuff. I assume you are giving reference of your body angle from the drops?

I convinced I need to get a adjustment next spring.


----------



## young-nyc

nagge said:


> I really like that color scheme!
> Maybe a wheel change to full carbon wheels?
> 
> In other news, Evans is listing the 54 s-works as 7-10 days delivery, don't really know what to make of it...



hope this is true!!
then my bike might come in on time too!! woohoo! =)
good luck.


----------



## nagge

Now Evans is saying march 9th instead, I'm just gonna stop looking at their website and instead wait for my lbs to call me and tell me the bike is there. Seems like Evans date is changing daily so no point in using it to try to narrow down the delivery date for my bike.

At least I got the Quarq now, paired it with my garmin...and that's it, don't have a s-works crankset to mount it to yet so it's just gonna sit in the closet for the time being. 137g for the 130BCD if anyone is interested.


----------



## thumper8888

Venge The Second...


----------



## psalm116

bernithebiker said:


> It's both. If you want to get aero you have to get your torso as flat as possible, whilst still ensuring you are reasonably comfortable and can deliver the power.
> 
> (No point being super aero if it's agony or if you feel you can't push the pedals properly).
> 
> Imagine the angle of your torso. As your bike is now I would put it at about 50 to 60' at best. Flat is zero degrees, bolt upright is 90'.
> 
> I am comfortable with about 20 to 30', but it's horses for courses.
> 
> Your body is 80% of the drag in the bike + rider equation. So no point having super aero bike bits and sitting bolt upright.
> 
> I think your bike is set up 'safe' so that you are comfortable. That's great for potttering around, but if you want to beat your mates or do well in a triathlon or short race, then you'd be better getting a bit lower.


I took your advice and I went back where I had my fit and made adjustments to my position. It's more aero now. The fitter adjusted my seat and stem.

Thanks for the advice and feedback


----------



## izza

thumper8888 said:


> Venge The Second...


Now there's a man with the right priorities.

Buys a Mclaren Venge and then tells the wife that there's no money left to buy an iron.

Chapeau.


----------



## thumper8888

izza said:


> Now there's a man with the right priorities.
> 
> Buys a Mclaren Venge and then tells the wife that there's no money left to buy an iron.
> 
> Chapeau.


Or starch! Actually I cant afford this bike OR an iron now ....Got a new job overseas before took delivery, selling it now.


----------



## nagge

What bars are those thumper?


----------



## thumper8888

nagge said:


> What bars are those thumper?



Huh, someone took the photo down. Nice. 
The bars are Zipp Contours.... if I decide to keep the McLaren I'll probably move the Zipp Vuka Sprints off the other bike onto it... The Contours are pretty neat, they have some flattening on top, but are traditional enough that you can tape them there and rest your hands on bar tops in normal way.
Vuka Sprints are more aero and I hardly ever use the bar tops, so I just tape them for four or five inches behind the shifters and thats it.


----------



## nagge

Short and shallow?


----------



## thumper8888

nagge said:


> Short and shallow?


Honestly do not know. They were factory issue with the bike... which is odd, because its supposed to come with Vuka sprints... but there were a few things that were swapped around a little from factory specs....like the stem etc.

I will try to post a photo of the OTHER Venge (s-works), which I AM NOT SELLING and maybe they will leave that one up... so you can see the Vuka Sprints from the front and see what I mean. They are short and shallow, the other bars are def. a bit deeper.


----------



## Muahdib

New wheels for my Venge.


----------



## dcorn

Sick, what brand? I really like the look of the yellow accents on the Expert frame. A few stores around me have those things on sale for pretty killer prices.


----------



## Muahdib

dcorn said:


> Sick, what brand? I really like the look of the yellow accents on the Expert frame. A few stores around me have those things on sale for pretty killer prices.


Farsport FS-CM50. Basically cheap chinese carbon wheels. Heard good things about the Farsport wheels and figured I'd give them a shot.


----------



## young-nyc

Great bike..is it a 52cm?...i see you also have the seat post flipped for 0mm offset.



Muahdib said:


> New wheels for my Venge.


----------



## Muahdib

young-nyc said:


> Great bike..is it a 52cm?...i see you also have the seat post flipped for 0mm offset.


Yep, 52cm. Stem is 100mm where as my Tarmac had a 90mm. So far very happy with my position on the bike. If I switch out the stem I might consider a 90 and flip the seatpost back around, but so far so good. A truly awesome bike.


----------



## young-nyc

Muahdib said:


> Yep, 52cm. Stem is 100mm where as my Tarmac had a 90mm. So far very happy with my position on the bike. If I switch out the stem I might consider a 90 and flip the seatpost back around, but so far so good. A truly awesome bike.


Great to hear..picking mine up this weekend


----------



## izza

young-nyc said:


> Great to hear..picking mine up this weekend


How excited are you? Bet you can't sleep!!


----------



## young-nyc

izza said:


> How excited are you? Bet you can't sleep!!


i just went and ordered a new garmin edge and the k-edge mount..can't wait!!!
i hope the LBS isn't playing a joke on me when they called me..because
my friend also has his on order but it's a 54cm, hopefully they didn't get us confused 

Just wished the roads were better, especially with this Sandy hurricane and the snow storm we just had..

Finally get to own my very own road bike :thumbsup:


----------



## nagge

Come on Young, go get your bike!
I'm so jealous right now, I really want my bike too 
Be sure to get photos of everything


----------



## young-nyc

nagge said:


> Come on Young, go get your bike!
> I'm so jealous right now, I really want my bike too
> Be sure to get photos of everything



So i went to get my BG Fit today, turns out i need to get a slightly shorter stem, so I wasn't able to ride or pick up my bike today...but it's all good, since my buddy's Venge is also in the store now, so we'll both pick it up together next weekend and hopefully go out riding..
Keep you posted!!


----------



## nagge

Ok, is it a 90mm as standard?
Must have been a great feeling just to see it 
Did you pedal a bit on a trainer for the BG fit?


----------



## young-nyc

nagge said:


> Ok, is it a 90mm as standard?
> Must have been a great feeling just to see it
> Did you pedal a bit on a trainer for the BG fit?


Yup standard 90mm
But really needed a 80mm
Ordered the s-works 75mm 

Yes I did quite a bit of pedaling on the trainer for the BG Fit.
I'm 5'8" so I ordered the 52cm frame. Too bad my legs are so short that the seat stem is adjusted pretty low 
So the bike won't look as professional as I would like. Haha.


----------



## bernithebiker

young-nyc said:


> So i went to get my BG Fit today, turns out i need to get a slightly shorter stem, so I wasn't able to ride or pick up my bike today...but it's all good, since my buddy's Venge is also in the store now, so we'll both pick it up together next weekend and hopefully go out riding..
> Keep you posted!!


Have to say I'm kind of surprised you're getting a 52 and you're 5'8. That's the same height as me, and I have an SL4 Sworks in 54, and sometimes I feel like I was borderline 56.

I have a 130mm stem with no spacers and 30' negative drop, and quite alot of seatpost out.

Anyway, good luck with the bike, the Di2 shifting is great, tried it on a hire bike on holiday.


----------



## young-nyc

bernithebiker said:


> Have to say I'm kind of surprised you're getting a 52 and you're 5'8. That's the same height as me, and I have an SL4 Sworks in 54, and sometimes I feel like I was borderline 56.
> 
> I have a 130mm stem with no spacers and 30' negative drop, and quite alot of seatpost out.
> 
> Anyway, good luck with the bike, the Di2 shifting is great, tried it on a hire bike on holiday.


Yeah I think it's due to my funky proportions. 
Being an Asian male we usually tend to have shorter legs. 
Once i pick up the bike and ride it a few weeks, I'll probably increase my saddle height a bit since I feel there is still room, being too low is also not as good for your knees. My BG fit specialist lowered my seat so that my legs will have the optimal angle in producing the most power which is great. Can't wait to pick her up


----------



## Muahdib

I'm 5'7" so only an inch shorter. I've ridden a 54 SL4 tarmac and it was easily too big for me. Every body is different and that BG fit should get your sorted out pretty well.


----------



## bernithebiker

young-nyc said:


> Yeah I think it's due to my funky proportions.
> Being an Asian male we usually tend to have shorter legs.
> Once i pick up the bike and ride it a few weeks, I'll probably increase my saddle height a bit since I feel there is still room, being too low is also not as good for your knees. My BG fit specialist lowered my seat so that my legs will have the optimal angle in producing the most power which is great. Can't wait to pick her up


Well as long as you're comfortable, that's the main thing, but lowering the seat will make you less aero, so make sure you DO produce more power!


----------



## young-nyc

bernithebiker said:


> Well as long as you're comfortable, that's the main thing, but lowering the seat will make you less aero, so make sure you DO produce more power!


but if less seat stem is showing, wouldn't this reduce the amount of surface area of the bike that needs to cut through the wind? hence causing less drag?? hehe  just a thought?
of course rider position is also a factor.


----------



## Fureak

Just picked up mine today! 2013 Venge Pro Force!


----------



## young-nyc

Fureak said:


> Just picked up mine today! 2013 Venge Pro Force!
> 
> 
> oh dang!!! CONGRATS!
> how does she ride?
> please do tell! :thumbsup:


----------



## Fureak

young-nyc said:


> oh dang!!! CONGRATS!
> how does she ride?
> please do tell! :thumbsup:


Just got her tonight, have yet to really ride, just did a couple quick and I mean QUICK loops around the neighborhood before it got dark. The main thing I noticed so far is the stiffness, unbelievably stiff, seems like 0 power loss from flex and as a result it just gets up and goes when you put some power down. Another thing I was surprised by was the ride, it was much smoother then I thought. I was expecting it to be chatty and rough as hell but it has a fairly dampened ride quality to it. Now I only rode it a short ways and the roads I live by are very nice and smooth tarmac, I will let you know how I feel after a real 50+ mile ride. The weekend can not come soon enough!


----------



## young-nyc

Yeah I know how you feel. I also cannot wait till the weekend. My good friend is also picking up the Venge.
It's going to be a fun weekend with 3 new Venges on the road.

Btw are you riding a 52 or 54?


----------



## nagge

Sweet bike Fureak!
Looking forward to a ride report once you get to do some longer rides


----------



## bernithebiker

young-nyc said:


> but if less seat stem is showing, wouldn't this reduce the amount of surface area of the bike that needs to cut through the wind? hence causing less drag?? hehe  just a thought?
> of course rider position is also a factor.


Ride position is THE big factor. The body is over 80% of all drag in the bike/rider equation.

Bolt upright, your torso presents a frontal area of say 3 feet x 1 foot = 3 square feet.

Torso flat to the road, it's more like 1 x 1 = 1 square foot.

Compare to 1 inch of seatpost, 1/2 inch wide and you get my point.....I hope!

If you want to be aero (you bought a Venge, right?) you need to get your body aero. The tiny saving the Venge frame gets you is for naught if your body is not as aero as it can be.

Of course, no point going crazy with a position that is uncomfortable or where you can't put the power down. 

But I would always recommend raising the saddle and lowering the handlebar in small increments until you feel you can go no further.

Lots of lovely bike pics on here, but very few of bike AND rider, so we can see different people's setups.....


----------



## Chrisct

Juli11e said:


> Hopefully my tax return is decent enough to afford one.


Hopefully, your tax return is big enough to buy me one too...


----------



## Fureak

young-nyc said:


> Yeah I know how you feel. I also cannot wait till the weekend. My good friend is also picking up the Venge.
> It's going to be a fun weekend with 3 new Venges on the road.
> 
> Btw are you riding a 52 or 54?


Bike size is 54.


----------



## mile2424

Dang that new Pro looks schweeet!


----------



## Donn2ie

I have a great eye doctor I can refer them to!


----------



## Andrace

Been lurking for a while, but figured I would post for a change.


----------



## kulcha

Andrace, nice stealthy look :thumbsup:
is that a OS 54/42?


----------



## Andrace

They are indeed.


----------



## young-nyc

Andrace said:


> Been lurking for a while, but figured I would post for a change.


you son of a gun...
this is the same color i'm getting this weekend =)


----------



## Andrace

Those are Osymetric 52/42. Love them, but only wish they would get their act together and make the rings affordable so they would actually catch on. I got mine on ebay, used all of 5 miles by how they looked, so they weren't bad. But there is a guy in korea making Doval rings, very similar, but with ramps and pins, for about half the cost. Have a set of those for my mtb and they are quality rings. 

young-nyc, you're going to be pretty stoked with the bike, it looks way better in person!


----------



## kulcha

Andrace said:


> Those are Osymetric 52/42. Love them, but only wish they would get their act together and make the rings affordable so they would actually catch on. I got mine on ebay, used all of 5 miles by how they looked, so they weren't bad. But there is a guy in korea making Doval rings, very similar, but with ramps and pins, for about half the cost. Have a set of those for my mtb and they are quality rings.
> 
> young-nyc, you're going to be pretty stoked with the bike, it looks way better in person!


did u install the 5 circlips (spacing collars) in the inner ring?


----------



## Andrace

kulcha said:


> did u install the 5 circlips (spacing collars) in the inner ring?


I'm not familiar with those. They weren't included when I bought them, and weren't listed in the setup instructions. I haven't needed to do anything other than adjust my derailleur.


----------



## young-nyc

Andrace,
Were they easy to install and adjust on the di2 system?


----------



## Andrace

young-nyc said:


> Andrace,
> Were they easy to install and adjust on the di2 system?


They install like any other chain ring, but adjustment is a bit tricky. Mechanical systems allow you to "clutch" the shifts with power and how you throw the lever, and the shifting isn't that bad really. Mainly it demonstrates how effective ramps and pins really are. 

With electronic shifting that derailleur is moving over with conviction, so it being setup properly is essential, but once I got the derailleur dialed in the shift became nearly instant. 

I've become much better at tuning front derailleurs, but the struggle actually comes from lateral runout of the chain ring. It isn't the chainring actually, it's dead flat, but rather the spider of the quarq, or the spider/crank mating. Either way it works fine, but wouldn't be as tricky if the crank didn't have that run-out, which again, is no fault of the rings.


----------



## young-nyc

As long as I know it works well with the di2 system, and you haven't had any grinding issues/ chain falling off  (I'm not using a quarq.)
I think this might have to be my next performance mod!
52/42 130mm right?
Thanks for the feedback!


----------



## Andrace

young-nyc said:


> As long as I know it works well with the di2 system, and you haven't had any grinding issues/ chain falling off  (I'm not using a quarq.)
> I think this might have to be my next performance mod!
> 52/42 130mm right?
> Thanks for the feedback!


I run a chain catcher, so it dropping inside of the small ring isn't an issue. The chain CAN be thrown over the large ring, but that's where skill in tuning the front derailleur comes into play. If the cage is towed in (cassette end pointed slightly inward) and the high limit of the cage is set to be all but touching the chain in the Big/small combo your golden. No rub in the small/large combo, or large/small, and no overthrown chain.


----------



## nagge

Interesting to see more people running OS, I have used them since this summer and I am hooked. I did use the circlips. No more knee pain and they just feel great 
Have a set of 52/42 just waiting for my venge to get delivered.


----------



## young-nyc

nagge said:


> Interesting to see more people running OS, I have used them since this summer and I am hooked. I did use the circlips. No more knee pain and they just feel great
> Have a set of 52/42 just waiting for my venge to get delivered.


How about you let me use them until your venge arrives? Hehe jk. 
Can't wait to get my hands on these :thumbsup:


----------



## Andrace

nagge said:


> Interesting to see more people running OS, I have used them since this summer and I am hooked. I did use the circlips. No more knee pain and they just feel great
> Have a set of 52/42 just waiting for my venge to get delivered.


I installed them last December, and am really happy I did. Not prompted by any condition, I was just looking for a more fluid pedal stroke. A lot of people are haters, and others talk of inflated power readings, but they feel great and aside from slower front shifting are without flaw.


----------



## young-nyc

Andrace said:


> I installed them last December, and am really happy I did. Not prompted by any condition, I was just looking for a more fluid pedal stroke. A lot of people are haters, and others talk of inflated power readings, but they feel great and aside from slower front shifting are without flaw.


but don't you have the Di2?
front shifting shouldn't be an issue right?


----------



## Andrace

young-nyc said:


> but don't you have the Di2?
> front shifting shouldn't be an issue right?


I just got the venge, and Ui2 last week. Before that I had mechanical 6700. The rings rely entirely on the cage of the derailleur and the teeth of the chaining to shift. It shifts fine, but it's never going to be as fast as a conventional ring, that is until they adopt ramps and pins in their design. I run a KMC X10sl for what it's worth.


----------



## young-nyc

Andrace said:


> I just got the venge, and Ui2 last week. Before that I had mechanical 6700. The rings rely entirely on the cage of the derailleur and the teeth of the chaining to shift. It shifts fine, but it's never going to be as fast as a conventional ring, that is until they adopt ramps and pins in their design. I run a KMC X10sl for what it's worth.


i'm hoping they do adopt the ramps and pins in their new designs...i read an article where Tom Craven saids they were working on a few new things, but who knows when they will be in production.

Until then, i guess it's safe to run these on the Di2 setup :thumbsup:


----------



## slazmc

lads need advice,im 5 7" & about to order my new venge frameset!
i currently ride a 54cm madone but my lbs recommended a 52cm venge,is the 52cm frame size ok for my height?any advice appreciated,thanks.


----------



## young-nyc

hi i'm about your height 5'-7 1/2" 
I ordered the 52cm and had to get a shorter stem.
then again i have short legs, long torso and short arms.
My other friend who's only 1" taller than me ordered a 54cm and fits him fine, granted
he had to flip the seatpost for a 0mm offset. I didn't have to flip my seat post and retained the 20mm offset.
I would recommend the 52cm. Good luck!
and if you're counting grams, the 52cm will weigh less too


----------



## slazmc

Thanks young-nyc for reply,defo think I will go for the 52.feel a bit over stretched on my 54 madone anyway!


----------



## young-nyc

slazmc said:


> Thanks young-nyc for reply,defo think I will go for the 52.feel a bit over stretched on my 54 madone anyway!


so what made you want to get a Venge?
is this your replacement for the Madone, or are you keeping the Madone as well?
Congrats and good luck!


----------



## slazmc

young-nyc said:


> so what made you want to get a Venge?
> is this your replacement for the Madone, or are you keeping the Madone as well?
> Congrats and good luck!


Love the look of the venge & everyone seems to recommend it highly,like my madone also!would love to keep it as a training bike but might have to sell it to fund my cosmic slr's?


----------



## young-nyc

slazmc said:


> Love the look of the venge & everyone seems to recommend it highly,like my madone also!would love to keep it as a training bike but might have to sell it to fund my cosmic slr's?


ahh the never ending quest of building up your bike with newer and better components :thumbsup:
due post pics when your build is complete.
I was lucky my Venge came in early, original date was november, and then it got pushed back to January, but then my friend's and my venge came in on time..woohoo!
will post pics once we pick them up this weekend.


----------



## slazmc

young-nyc said:


> ahh the never ending quest of building up your bike with newer and better components :thumbsup:
> due post pics when your build is complete.
> I was lucky my Venge came in early, original date was november, and then it got pushed back to January, but then my friend's and my venge came in on time..woohoo!
> will post pics once we pick them up this weekend.


Yea please post ur pics when you get your venge,mine could be a while!was told there's a fairly big waiting list...


----------



## young-nyc

yeah i can't believe how long the wait is...
Nagge ordered his Venge around the same time as me, and his expected date is March!


----------



## nagge

It is a long wait no doubt, I do think it will be worth all the wait to get out next spring on a great bike after having suffered through winter 

Good luck today Young and enjoy your first ride on your Venge!


----------



## stom

slazmc said:


> lads need advice,im 5 7" & about to order my new venge frameset!
> i currently ride a 54cm madone but my lbs recommended a 52cm venge,is the 52cm frame size ok for my height?any advice appreciated,thanks.




I am 5 8" and have been on my venge 54 for a little over a month now. I have a long torso and especially long arms. Running a 90cm stem. The bike fits me fine, I think I could have gone a 52 though. I would recommend you going a 52. If you go with a 52 you can have the seat higher and drop your bars.


----------



## stom

NICE!!!! My plan was originally to get that exact bike. The LBS said it would not come in until Dec-January (maybe even longer) so I decided to go with a black s-works frame for a little more. I could not wait that long. I am glad you posted these pictures because there are hardly any online and the color scheme is really cool.


----------



## stom

Here is mine. have had it for 1 and a half months. Love it!!! 

54cm
-SRAM Red
-Easton EA70 wheels


----------



## zammmmo

Andrace > take less tools with you, put the bare minimum in your jersey pocket, and take the saddle bag off....its a Venge with aero rims FFS! IMO of course


----------



## Andrace

zammmmo said:


> Andrace > take less tools with you, put the bare minimum in your jersey pocket, and take the saddle bag off....its a Venge with aero rims FFS! IMO of course


No way, I venture 40-50 miles from home regularly. Two tubes, 3 co2's, a few pre-glued patches, tire lever, and multi tool.

No room in the pockets with phone/wallet, food, and arm warmers and perhaps a wind vest.


----------



## dcorn

Great looking setup Stom, but a Venge just doesn't look truly complete to me without some 50mm wheels


----------



## young-nyc

Andrace,
I was wondering, does the battery on your bike have a cover?
I read the manual, and it seems that it should come with a cover, mine did not...can you verify?


----------



## stom

Oh believe me I know  I will buy those when race season comes. And pray to god thay I do not crash. I will just ride the front


----------



## young-nyc

Venge 1, Venge 2, Venge 3
went for a group ride yesterday after picking these from our LBS...

My bike is the first one with the shortest seat stem


----------



## young-nyc

Another shot of all our Venges


----------



## nagge

Speechless, stunning bike Young!

So tell us all about it and how it rides and so on


----------



## Andrace

young-nyc said:


> Andrace,
> I was wondering, does the battery on your bike have a cover?
> I read the manual, and it seems that it should come with a cover, mine did not...can you verify?


It did not, I've searched for a part number and have yet to see one. I'm bummed, it rained the last couple days so my bike, and battery got all grimy this morning.


----------



## izza

nagge said:


> Speechless, stunning bike Young!
> 
> So tell us all about it and how it rides and so on


Most importantly given they are all sprinters' bikes, you were bound to have a race somewhere on the first ride to either a road sign, telegraph pole, etc. 

Who won?


----------



## bernithebiker

nagge said:


> Speechless, stunning bike Young!
> 
> So tell us all about it and how it rides and so on


All nice looking bikes. Would be interesting to see the riders on them!

Don't forget to remove all those silly safety stickers, and ask Father Christmas for some 50mm+ rims....!

Whose idea was it to hang the battery below the BB by the way?


----------



## young-nyc

will be posting my writeup shortly,
here is a pic of my friend riding his red Venge with shorts during this cold 40F weather!


----------



## young-nyc

This is me with the Venge...i'm the one with the short seat stem :mad2:
hoping i had longer legs..hehe

The battery placement is located under the BB for all 2013 models this year...
I didn't make the decision.


----------



## young-nyc

bernithebiker said:


> All nice looking bikes. Would be interesting to see the riders on them!
> 
> Don't forget to remove all those silly safety stickers, and ask Father Christmas for some 50mm+ rims....!
> 
> Whose idea was it to hang the battery below the BB by the way?



oh and i did remove all the silly safety stickers


----------



## bernithebiker

Looks like a pretty good position.
Maybe just inch that seat up a touch at a time, but obviously keep a tiny amount of slack in you knee at full extension.
Looks like you're in a strange gear there for the flat.....39/12?!
Are you guys using Strava?


----------



## young-nyc

Hey guys..
so here's a short synopsis of my experience with my new 2013 Venge Expert Ui2.
I picked it up this past weekend and was only able to do about 50 miles, but oh it was definitely exciting, exhilarating experience.

Equipped with the Ultegra Di2 system, the shifting is so smooth and quick.
Some riders prefer the mechanical feel, but this system is fast and precise that all i have to do is concentrate on riding. Going from small chain to big chain is very effortless, and shifting under load is a cinch.

The Venge is a very fast bike with aero features. On my group ride on Sunday, if the road has any sort of decline, I didn't even need to pedal to keep up with the group/ peloton. Matter of fact even without pedaling, i had to brake in almost every occasion because the bike was just going too fast. Here in NY we do not have the best of roads, especially with the Sandy aftermath, but surprisingly the ride was not harsh,and you can easily do 50 plus miles on this bike. There were some sections of the road where FRESH tarmac was paved, and let me tell you when i was on it, it felt like you are riding on cloud9...simply amazing and silky smooth! Climbing on the bike was also pretty good. Once you get off the saddle the power transfer just makes your bike get up the hill, don't be afraid to just mash your pedals down, this baby will go!

btw, the 3 of us on the venge went down hill along a wide section of a road.
I frequently drive down this road with my car, and the average speed is about 30-40mph
What i noticed when we took our Venges down this road was that the cars that were once next to us, going about average speed, were gone. The cars were all behind us! I couldn't believe how fast this bike went..wish i had my computer mounted!


----------



## young-nyc

bernithebiker said:


> Looks like a pretty good position.
> Maybe just inch that seat up a touch at a time, but obviously keep a tiny amount of slack in you knee at full extension.
> Looks like you're in a strange gear there for the flat.....39/12?!
> Are you guys using Strava?


i think i was definitely on the 39 not 52,
was only posing for the camera and not going too fast 

when i asked my BG Fit specialist about raising my seat a bit, he advised against it since my knees at full extension had very little slack about 20-30 degrees.
However, i'm going to be lowering my handle bar/stem a tad bit. :thumbsup:
I have enough flexibility on my back, and it feels like the bike is riding a little high anyways.


----------



## young-nyc

just wanted to share one more pic of my new Venge..so excited!


----------



## nis240sxt

Love it! Welcome to club Venge, it's a beast of a bike. Still grinning after every ride with it on mine.


----------



## young-nyc

nis240sxt said:


> Love it! Welcome to club Venge, it's a beast of a bike. Still grinning after every ride with it on mine.



Thanks man! :thumbsup:
weekend can't come soon enough...


----------



## George M

You know what really kills ya, the first nick. Good looking bikes guys. I don't have the money, so I had to go with the Comp.


----------



## young-nyc

George M said:


> You know what really kills ya, the first nick. Good looking bikes guys. I don't have the money, so I had to go with the Comp.


Funny you say that.
when i picked up my bike, my LBS told me they are ordering me a new front steering stem that got scratched up...
but then i also noticed that my seat stem had a nick due to the mechanics mounting it to the work bench carelessly 
but it was very small, and I covered it up pretty well with a black marker.


----------



## bernithebiker

young-nyc said:


> i think i was definitely on the 39 not 52,
> was only posing for the camera and not going too fast
> 
> when i asked my BG Fit specialist about raising my seat a bit, he advised against it since my knees at full extension had very little slack about 20-30 degrees.
> However, i'm going to be lowering my handle bar/stem a tad bit. :thumbsup:
> I have enough flexibility on my back, and it feels like the bike is riding a little high anyways.


OK. 20 to 30 degree slack in the knee sounds like quite a lot to me, I would say mine is more like 10 (almost straight but not quite). But we have to assume the BGFit guy knows what he's doing right?!

If you look at the pro's bikes, one thing they have in common is a high seat position. It helps to deliver power and helps get you more aero, (flatter back).

I can't see any spacers below your stem, so are you going to change the stem for a lower/longer one?

I note your seat is fully forward, which seems odd if you have a long torso.

I don't see why the bike would be 'riding high'.? It looks quite low to me.

Anyway, enjoy it, it's a beautiful bike. One of the guys in our peloton just bought a red one and he likes it. I still prefer my SL4, but if I could I'd have both!

Watch that battery, it's gonna catch alot of crap off the road, not to mention stopping a handful of air.......!


----------



## Robitaille20

Are you Three guys living in Great Britain ?


----------



## bernithebiker

Robitaille20 said:


> Are you Three guys living in Great Britain ?


Unlikely, I think, with NYC in the name.......


----------



## Robitaille20

bernithebiker said:


> Unlikely, I think, with NYC in the name.......


Than someone should tell them that good photos of bikes will allways made from driveside


----------



## young-nyc

bernithebiker; thanks for the feedback :thumbsup:


----------



## young-nyc

Robitaille20 said:


> Than someone should tell them that good photos of bikes will allways made from driveside


haha ok ok...will be taking whole new pics this weekend


----------



## Dunbar

bernithebiker said:


> OK. 20 to 30 degree slack in the knee sounds like quite a lot to me, I would say mine is more like 10 (almost straight but not quite). But we have to assume the BGFit guy knows what he's doing right?!


Most fitting systems teach fitters to use a 25-35 degree knee angle at full extension. Measuring the knee angle with a goniometer is not something all fitters believe in doing though. Unless you've been fitted and had your knee angle measured there's really no way to eyeball it and estimate what the angle is. BTW, I had to slam the Toupe saddle on my bike all the way forward to get the proper position. The Toupe seems to place you in a more rearward position than the average road saddle.


----------



## young-nyc

Dunbar said:


> Most fitting systems teach fitters to use a 25-35 degree knee angle at full extension. Measuring the knee angle with a goniometer is not something all fitters believe in doing though. Unless you've been fitted and had your knee angle measured there's really no way to eyeball it and estimate what the angle is. BTW, I had to slam the Toupe saddle on my bike all the way forward to get the proper position. The Toupe seems to place you in a more rearward position than the average road saddle.


I heard some really good things about the Toupe...i might have to upgrade to that next year, i'm right at the borderline of saddle sizes.
I know how a lot of riders are saying that a more higher seating position makes a rider more aero, but I read something on this forum which i find very interesting...always learning new things.

http://forums.roadbikereview.com/4143112-post6.html


----------



## frafoss

Rob13 said:


> 2012 Project Black Venge 52cm
> Sram Red
> 3T Stealth ARX Stem
> 3T Ergonova LTD Bars
> Specialized Toupe Pro
> KMC X10SL Gold Ti Chain
> Look Keo Ti Blades 12nm
> Mavic Cosmic Carbone SLR Wheels
> S-Works Bottle cages
> S-Wraps
> 14lbs 14oz complete as shown


What is your height? Seat height from center crank? I'm about to buy a Venge but I'm not sure that 52 or 54 is best size.

Thanks.


----------



## frafoss

I need your help. I'm about to order a 2013 Venge now, but I'm not certain what size I should have. 

I'm 176 cm and my seat position is 73,5cm from center crank to top of seat. What do you recommend?


----------



## young-nyc

frafoss said:


> I need your help. I'm about to order a 2013 Venge now, but I'm not certain what size I should have.
> 
> I'm 176 cm and my seat position is 73,5cm from center crank to top of seat. What do you recommend?


176cm is about 5'-9"
I would recommend the 54cm Venge.
Both my friends are 5'-8" and 5'-9", they are both riding 54cm Venges very comfortably
I'm about 5'-7 1/2" and i'm riding a 52cm due to my inseam being too short =(


----------



## Dunbar

frafoss said:


> I'm 176 cm and my seat position is 73,5cm from center crank to top of seat. What do you recommend?


I don't own a Venge but I'm the same height and run the same saddle height. I'd definitely go with the 54cm. Since the Venge geometry is close to the Tarmac you need to be prepared for a minimum of 3-4cm of saddle-to-bar drop if you run the stem flipped down (more if you remove all of the spacers.) If you want a ton of saddle-to-bar drop the 52cm with a longer stem would work better.


----------



## frafoss

Can you guys who use 52 cm report also? Also show pictures of your bikes so I can see saddle to bar drop. Thanks


----------



## Muahdib

Frafoss, here is my 52cm Venge Expert. I'm still playing around with my setup but could probably stand to lower my stem some more. I'm 5'7".


----------



## frafoss

Andrace said:


> Been lurking for a while, but figured I would post for a change.


Ist that size 54 cm? This is the bike I consider to buy. Are you satisfied with the ride? Weight as it is?


----------



## Dunbar

FYI, for anyone in Southern California Incycle lists the 2012 Venge Expert as on sale for $3300 right now. If the first link doesn't work go to incycle.com and click "sale bikes" at the top. No idea what sizes are left but they have the white/black/yellow one pictured.

Summer SALE - Incycle Bicycles - Your #1 choice for bikes


----------



## b_new_b

*Wheels*



Fureak said:


> Just picked up mine today! 2013 Venge Pro Force!


How do you like those wheels. Roval 60's?


----------



## SOX 404

Hey guys, need your advise. I've never had a Specialized before, but after long search getting an aero bike (after considering S5 and Foil), I have decided getting a S-Works Venge.

The problem is that, no local stores allow customers to test ride the bike before purchasing it. I know it's silly, but this is a common practice in where I live. Bummer!

I'm 5'9" / 68.9" / 175cm
My inseam is 31.69" / 80.5cm

My riding style:
- I place my seat high to get 15% knee bend (don't ask me, that's the way I like it and gives me most power), 
- Prefer smaller frame

What frame size do you recommend?


----------



## Dunbar

SOX 404 said:


> What frame size do you recommend?


Depends on how much saddle-to-bar drop you want. You could try test riding the Tarmac to get an idea of which frame size you prefer. The geometry is very similar between the two bikes with the Venge having a 5mm shorter head tube in the 54cm frame (it's the same height as the Tarmac on the 52cm frame.)


----------



## FrankGold

Hello,
I have finally finished building my venge and took it on its madden voyage. It is a great bike and a big step up from my Trek Madone 4.5 in terms of stiffness etc. Only managed to get 30miles in so can't wait to get a big cycle in. I am having a couple of issues - the first been the rear brake cable is rubbing off the frame internally. Originally I forgot to add the 2 pieces of plastic tube that slip into the frame inserts where the cable enters the frame. When I did add these the frame rub disappeared but it has resurfaced itself on the bike ride! The second issue is the front headset bearings are making a cracking noise when I turn the handlebars in either direction! It is as if they are over tightened but they are not! I can slacken off the Allen head screw and it makes no difference. Have any of you guys had either of these issues????


----------



## SOX 404

FrankGold said:


> The second issue is the front headset bearings are making a cracking noise when I turn the handlebars in either direction! It is as if they are over tightened but they are not! I can slacken off the Allen head screw and it makes no difference. Have any of you guys had either of these issues????


Perhaps sand stuck between the frame and fork or headset. It happens to my bike couple of times (not Venge).


----------



## FrankGold

Here is a picture of my new ride!


----------



## young-nyc

dang...look at that seat post height!! i hope you make the minimum insert clearance 
wish my seat post was high.


----------



## FrankGold

young-nyc said:


> dang...look at that seat post height!! i hope you make the minimum insert clearance
> wish my seat post was high.


I'm 6ft with a 32" inside leg, its a 56cm frame and I had a bike fit done and this is the result! Still have about 2cm to play with in the seat post!


----------



## bernithebiker

FrankGold said:


> I'm 6ft with a 32" inside leg, its a 56cm frame and I had a bike fit done and this is the result! Still have about 2cm to play with in the seat post!


I think this goes to show how bike fits differ greatly depending on who's doing it and which manual they're reading.......


----------



## FrankGold

bernithebiker said:


> I think this goes to show how bike fits differ greatly depending on who's doing it and which manual they're reading.......


I agree, I have a Trek Madone 4.5 and it's a 58cm frame, when I compare the dimensions of both it and the Venge I am struggling to find the 2cm difference. Purchased from 2 different shops! The Venge has a more aggressive riding position as the bars are lower but everything else seems to match! But then when you ride them back to back the stiffness of the Venge is very apparent!


----------



## Golfster

Congrats, Young-NYC. I know you waited awhile to get the bike. Looks great.


----------



## king-tony

Boonen Edition Venge with SR EPS, Enve 45's and Speedzone ANT+ Power Spider....aka Quarq.


----------



## 2Slo4U

king-tony said:


> Boonen Edition Venge with SR EPS, Enve 45's and Speedzone ANT+ Power Spider....aka Quarq.


Very nice!


----------



## bernithebiker

Lovely! Looks great, very well set up. Battery well placed, nice wheels, not too flashy. Cool. What pedals are you using?


----------



## dcorn

Holy hell, nice build dude. Surprised they didn't make the boonen version a little more flashy.


----------



## young-nyc

Golfster said:


> Congrats, Young-NYC. I know you waited awhile to get the bike. Looks great.


Thanks :thumbsup:


----------



## DAVEnge

Need some feedback.

This may be off topic, but I need some possible feedback in what causing a nosie when I ride uphill. 

I bought a Venge this year (I love it), but I noticed my bike sounds different when I'm going uphill compare to riding on flat terrain. It's almost if my bike is saying please get off me because you are too heavy. I believe it may be coming somewhere near my pedals or chainring. It's not clicking, cracking or grinding, and it only happens when I'm on a hill.

Anybody else riding a Venge have this experience? I took my bike into a shop and they could not find anything wrong.


----------



## George M

DAVEnge said:


> Need some feedback.
> 
> This may be off topic, but I need some possible feedback in what causing a nosie when I ride uphill.
> 
> I bought a Venge this year (I love it), but I noticed my bike sounds different when I'm going uphill compare to riding on flat terrain. It's almost if my bike is saying please get off me because you are too heavy. I believe it may be coming somewhere near my pedals or chainring. It's not clicking, cracking or grinding, and it only happens when I'm on a hill.
> 
> Anybody else riding a Venge have this experience? I took my bike into a shop and they could not find anything wrong.


You can give this a try. Pull the skewers out of the axle and see if you have any play, in the axle, if you do just thighten it up a touch.


----------



## DAVEnge

George M said:


> You can give this a try. Pull the skewers out of the axle and see if you have any play, in the axle, if you do just thighten it up a touch.


Thanks I will. 

There was a time I though the noise was coming from the rear tire, but really think it's around the pedals or chainring. I didn't realize skewers could produce sound.


----------



## nis240sxt

frafoss said:


> Can you guys who use 52 cm report also? Also show pictures of your bikes so I can see saddle to bar drop. Thanks


I'm about 172cm and ride a 52CM with 120mm stem, fits well. I usually wear 30" length pants. Here's a pic of my ride below as requested and i have since raised the seatpost about an inch which is perfect now. Good luck!


----------



## bhenry

I just picked up a 2012 Venge Expert (black/yellow) a few hours ago. Where can I find a magnet to fit on the roval al35 bladed spokes? 

Edit- Nevermind, I have a Cateye magnet that will fit the bladed spokes.


----------



## RunningW

That Boonen Venge looks great!


----------



## FrankGold

Calling all venge owners - would you mind checking to see does your internal cable rub in the top tube when you pull your rear brake??? Mine makes a noise but I'm not sure if its cable rub or if its the norm! Obviously there is only one winner if the S/steel cable is rubbing against Carbon fibre!!!!!!I have had mine back to the Specialized agent and they re-cabled the whole bike but there is still some sort of noise when you put your ear to the frame and pull the brakes.

Thanks


----------



## RunningW

FrankGold said:


> Calling all venge owners - would you mind checking to see does your internal cable rub in the top tube when you pull your rear brake??? Mine makes a noise but I'm not sure if its cable rub or if its the norm! Obviously there is only one winner if the S/steel cable is rubbing against Carbon fibre!!!!!!I have had mine back to the Specialized agent and they re-cabled the whole bike but there is still some sort of noise when you put your ear to the frame and pull the brakes.
> 
> Thanks


If I put my ear up to it you can obviously hear the cable moving because the tube is not straight so the cable has to rub when you apply tension.


----------



## RunningW




----------



## FrankGold

Thank's RunningW, I was hoping you would say that! Great bike and colour It's still Winter here and the roads are covered in salt so I can't wait for another couple of weeks to get the venge out to see what it can do!!!!!

Cheers:thumbsup:


----------



## shinntonic

Very nice RuningW. I hope to buy a Venge next year.


----------



## nagge

Just got word that my S-works Venge will be arriving late march or early april  Man this wait is hard.


----------



## ewitz

15 pages and no one is riding the OmegaPharma-Quickstep colours?


----------



## Merc

ewitz said:


> 15 pages and no one is riding the OmegaPharma-Quickstep colours?


I guess not. That's a sharp looking frame too.


----------



## Chrisct

bhenry said:


> I just picked up a 2012 Venge Expert (black/yellow) a few hours ago. Where can I find a magnet to fit on the rovial al35 bladed spokes?
> 
> Edit- Nevermind, I have a Cateye magnet that will fit the bladed spokes.


I like the bike, but I love that its sitting on a potty...


----------



## ginosbike

*my bike*

my venge


----------



## George M

Man you guys have some nice looking rides. I really like Tony's.


----------



## bhenry

Chrisct said:


> I like the bike, but I love that its sitting on a potty...


That's just to contain the excitement! jk- it was a step stool to balance the bike on..


----------



## carbonLORD

*VENGE carbonLORD edition*

View attachment 274116


<img src="https://carbonlord.com/VENGE_.jpg">

XL 58 cm 15.4 lbs Ultegra Di2 (Multishift) Gravitas SL, X1's, ENVE Bar/Stem/6.7's, 54/39 11/28 S-Works everything else...

Full size image at https://carbonlord.com/VENGE_.jpg


----------



## stom

I'm enjoying all these photos.

I just ordered my Race wheelset for my Venge! And I know that no one will have these wheels on a Venge. 2013 Dura-ace C50 9000. I will post a photo when I receive them in the next 1 to 2 weeks!


----------



## carbonLORD

I had this in the wrong area, my bad.

View attachment 274172


----------



## Hello Kitty

memo to self...don't do happy hour and then drive by the bike shop now look...what i came home with :crazy:


----------



## 2Slo4U

Hello Kitty said:


> memo to self...don't do happy hour and then drive by the bike shop now look...what i came home with :crazy:


That's one sweet Venge. I bought the same frame on Monday...


----------



## dcorn

Damn dude, that is a great looking bike. I'd say it's a perfect drunk purchase haha.


----------



## stom

Here it is with the new wheels.


----------



## DS1239622

Gorgeous bike stom, what do you think of the those wheels so far?


----------



## stom

Thank you DS123, I have ridden them for 100 miles. This is also my first time riding a carbon deep wheel. My older wheels are the Easton EA70 (a 500$ wheel). These DA wheels are tiers higher. 

Here is a link to the 2013 wheel changes: 
Review: Shimano Dura Ace WH-9000 C50 CL | Road Cycling Gear Reviews - RoadieManila!

I feel I can average 1mph faster on these with the same effort as my other wheels. Great hubs. Very quiet wheel. 23mm width wheel really makes a huge difference in turns, comfortable ride quality, stability at high speeds. I did not feel like I was going 45 mph several times throughout the ride. The nipples are hidden. Paint job is interesting on the bladed spokes. My friend said he struggled to keep up with me since I got these wheels! Roughly same weight as my other wheel so there was no difference there. They are a little heavier of a wheel in comparison to the other deep carbon wheels but a lot of the weight is in the hub and not part of the rolling rim weight. Overall I love them so far. Let me know if you have any other questions.

Video of wheels spinning: 
2013 Dura Ace C50 9000 Carbon Clincher wheel spin.MOV - YouTube


----------



## Cni2i

Great looking setup. Solid choice of wheels. I am not a big fan of a lot of graphics on wheels.....so I personally think your bike would look SOOOOO nice by debadging those wheels. Again, just a personal thing.


----------



## carbonLORD




----------



## DS1239622

stom said:


> Thank you DS123, I have ridden them for 100 miles. This is also my first time riding a carbon deep wheel. My older wheels are the Easton EA70 (a 500$ wheel). These DA wheels are tiers higher.
> 
> Here is a link to the 2013 wheel changes:
> Review: Shimano Dura Ace WH-9000 C50 CL | Road Cycling Gear Reviews - RoadieManila!
> 
> I feel I can average 1mph faster on these with the same effort as my other wheels. Great hubs. Very quiet wheel. 23mm width wheel really makes a huge difference in turns, comfortable ride quality, stability at high speeds. I did not feel like I was going 45 mph several times throughout the ride. The nipples are hidden. Paint job is interesting on the bladed spokes. My friend said he struggled to keep up with me since I got these wheels! Roughly same weight as my other wheel so there was no difference there. They are a little heavier of a wheel in comparison to the other deep carbon wheels but a lot of the weight is in the hub and not part of the rolling rim weight. Overall I love them so far. Let me know if you have any other questions.
> 
> Video of wheels spinning:
> 2013 Dura Ace C50 9000 Carbon Clincher wheel spin.MOV - YouTube


Thanks for the review stom! Sounds like they are some really nice wheels. I've always liked Shimano wheels. I've got just shy of 15,000mi on my Ultegra wheels and they are still perfectly true. I've been wanting to get some aero/deep wheels for a while now but have been deterred by carbon braking surfaces and the lack of good aluminum options. Now that Shimano has moved to a more modern/wide aero profile on these I think I am sold. How is the stiffness? Notice any flexing under hard out of the saddle efforts? Any noticeable difference in that regard from the Eastons? 

Also any chance you wanted to post some close up shots of the wheels/hubs? Its hard to get a good feel for what the wheels actually look like from the factory advertisements. You are the first non pro I have seen with these wheels. Most places are just starting to get stock now.


----------



## gbr236

Wow
Some fabulous bikes here
Make me envious....


----------



## stom

No problem! I have noticed that they are stiffer than my Eastons for sure. Sprinting with the venge with these wheels is just amazing! I'm not sure how to gauge flex out of saddle while sprinting but there does not seem to be any flex (I'm 150 lb). I will be racing on them in a road race and crit this weekend and I cannot wait. First race for bike and wheels. Message me your email and I can send you a link to more photos when I take them.


----------



## Cado

Team ABC Cycles / Honda Centreville Project Venge Completed

S-Works Venge Frameset Quick Step 54cm
2013 SRAM Red shifters, derailleurs, XG 1090 cassettes
KMC X10-SL chain
TRP 970SL brakes w/ Swisstop pads
3T Ergonova Stealth handlebars 42cm
Specialized Toupé Team seat
Zipp Service Course SL stem
Zipp 303s tubulars or 404s Carbon Clinchers
Zipp bottle cages
Specialized Quarq (with Omnical)
Praxis Works 53/39 chainrings
Speedplay Zero Ti pedals
Garmin Edge 500
K-edge Garmin mount

14.8pds with 404 Carbon Clinchers and regular Specialized Turbo Elite 23 tires (training tires).

Waiting on the SRAM Red YAW chainrings (non-hidden bolt), but may not need them since shifting with the Praxis Works chainrings is so good.

View attachment 274941

View attachment 274942

View attachment 274943


----------



## Merc

Nice bike Cado


----------



## joep721

View attachment 275074



View attachment 275072



View attachment 275073


Walked into the LBS and this was just built. Sweet bike. Love the saddle.

Sorry about the poor quality pics.


----------



## FrankGold

Lovely bike Cado, I was originally looking for that paint finish but the LBS didn't have it in my size so I ended up with the red, white and black. Good luck with it.


----------



## Carl DM

View attachment 275403
View attachment 275404
View attachment 275405
View attachment 275402
Hi everybody,
took delivery of my new Venge yesterday.
Since I live in the Flemish part of Belgium (Flanders), it just had to be the Tom Boonen limited edition version.
Luckily, I could pick up the very last one at the local concept store.
It's number 017/200.
Please tell me what you all think of it.
Still snow and ice around here. 
Hope to take it for a spin real soon though.
Carl DM
View attachment 275299


----------



## George M

Carl DM said:


> Hi everybody,
> took delivery of my new Venge yesterday.
> Since I live in the Flemish part of Belgium (Flanders), it just had to be the Tom Boonen limited edition version.
> Luckily, I could pick up the very last one at the local concept store.
> Please tell me what you all think of it.
> Still snow and ice around here.
> Hope to take it for a spin real soon though.
> Carl DM
> View attachment 275299


Cant see it Carl. I clicked on the link, but nothing was there.


----------



## Carl DM

Files were too large.:blush2:
Take a look again.
Grtz,
Carl


----------



## Pete N

Love the Boonen edition, it is probably my favourite. That and the Black on Black are the best looking and wish I had one. Shouldn't complain really with my Red/Black/White but those two are just stunning.


----------



## chiefDave

Pete N said:


> Love the Boonen edition, it is probably my favourite. That and the Black on Black are the best looking and wish I had one. Shouldn't complain really with my Red/Black/White but those two are just stunning.


Agreed! Every combo they put out looks great! Only thing I have ever seen on a venge was during a crit a few weekends ago. It was nice to see another venge, but it had a light hanging off the saddle rail, in a CRIT... yea, he lost cool points IMO. Great thread!
Dave


----------



## caf1972

Here's my Venge with new DA 11 speed. 

View attachment 275603


----------



## thehook

The Boonen Model is Bella! Love the Limited Edition Badge. Wish they would do a Contador Tarmac!


----------



## Arnoud

They do make a Contador Tarmac in white - red, so the Vuelta version.


----------



## Cado

Carl DM said:


> View attachment 275403
> View attachment 275404
> View attachment 275405
> View attachment 275402
> Hi everybody,
> took delivery of my new Venge yesterday.
> Since I live in the Flemish part of Belgium (Flanders), it just had to be the Tom Boonen limited edition version.
> Luckily, I could pick up the very last one at the local concept store.
> It's number 017/200.
> Please tell me what you all think of it.
> Still snow and ice around here.
> Hope to take it for a spin real soon though.
> Carl DM
> View attachment 275299


Nice build man....two Belgian Venges back to back. I saw the same bike as yours live in person and it's super nice.

I'm thinking more and more of taking all the Zipp stickers off my wheels.Not sure yet. Would look nice on yours also since most of your bike is stealth already


----------



## LouisLu

Update...

View attachment 275755


View attachment 275756


----------



## Carl DM

Glad you like it guys!
I know what you mean about removing the decals, especially on black bikes.
But hey, let's say that I like to "advertise".
It's like an American muscle car; its rims just have to be shod with tires with white letters on the sidewalls.
Kind of macho, I know, but boys will be boys ... even though I'm already 46.
Come to think of it, yet another reason not to remove the "FortySix" stickers from my wheels!


----------



## Muahdib

Little update on my Expert Venge. Got a Zipp SLC2 bar and Zipp Service Course SL stem. Also switched my saddle from a Romin Evo to a Toupe Pro. So far loving the bars and stem. Jury is still out on the saddle but I'm liking it so far. Weight of my bike is now 15.5 pounds or 7.01k for you metric people. Little suprised the bike is so light being a Venge and having Ultegra throughout. Could get it under 15 pretty easily with tubulars and upgrading the component group. Very happy with it as is however. A few pics.

View attachment 276133

View attachment 276134

View attachment 276135


----------



## Noctrune

*Venge*

My new S-Works Venge


----------



## nagge

That is a great photo of a great looking bike! Can't wait for mine to be delivered.


----------



## twnugent

After seeing all of the awesomeness on this thread, I thought I'd add a little more.
My wife and I bleed Specialized RED... it's not just red, the cells are shaped like the Specialized S!!!

View attachment 276350


----------



## 2Slo4U

twnugent said:


> After seeing all of the awesomeness on this thread, I thought I'd add a little more.
> My wife and I bleed Specialized RED... it's not just red, the cells are shaped like the Specialized S!!!
> 
> View attachment 276350


Nice stable....how are those Roval wheels treating you?


----------



## twnugent

2Slo4U said:


> Nice stable....how are those Roval wheels treating you?


So far they're very good. I had 404 Firecrest on my last bike and they were noodles compared to the Rovals. I'm 6'3" and 210 so stiff wheels are hard to come by for my size. No brake rub and they do pretty well in the winds of Austin.


----------



## scottma

Very nice pair of bikes twnugent! Can the wife hang with you or is it the other way around?


----------



## twnugent

scottma said:


> Very nice pair of bikes twnugent! Can the wife hang with you or is it the other way around?


There are days that she can hurt me on the flats... So I just drag her to the hills so that I can feel more manly


----------



## bhenry

Updated picture of my Venge expert. Swapped out the stock wheels for RS80's.
View attachment 276482


----------



## Cyberduc748

Here's mine. 
2013 Venge Expert Ui2 52cm
3T Ergonova Pro 40cm
Speedplay Zero Ti
Sram Red chainrings
Zipp 404 FC Clincher
Continental GP Attack/Force

16.3lbs/7.39kg ready to ride

View attachment 276507


View attachment 276508


View attachment 276509


----------



## honkylips1

Has anyone else noticed the Specialized website no longer shows a 2013 S-Works Venge with Dura Ace?? It was up for a while on the US site, but now it is gone. The Di2 version is still available in the same color. Also, the DA version showed a price of $9k if I recall, and the Di2 is $12k. Assuming no other differences, anybody know why there would have been a $3k price difference? Kind of a bummer that the DA model is gone, I was considering it.


----------



## Cni2i

View attachment 277568


13.78 lbs as pictured. 

Coming changes:

1. Matte black Sworks cranks (once dealership locates a set)

2. Sworks toupe saddle.

All yellow stickers have been removed since this picture was taken


----------



## LX1976

Did some more changes to my Venge: Switched to an S-Works Romin saddle, replaced my Zipp 404 by some Lightweight Obermayer, replaced the F109 stem by a F99 and also replaced the S-Works handlebar by a Schmolke TLO (new stem and handlebar not shown on the picture yet). the complete bike now weighs in under 6kg including everything! 

View attachment 277573


----------



## nagge

S-works Di2, 6,89kg.


----------



## mjdwyer23

Two Venges. Blue one I built for a friend (who now needs to sell it) and black one is mine. Love it. 
View attachment 278239

View attachment 278240


----------



## RunningW

New Speedplay Ti Zero's, Dura Ace 9000 11sp gruppo, and Zipp Firecrest 404 carbon clinchers installed! (And my wife's Trek Madone 6.9 Project One in the background)


----------



## George M

RunningW said:


> New Speedplay Ti Zero's, Dura Ace 9000 11sp gruppo, and Zipp Firecrest 404 carbon clinchers installed! (And my wife's Trek Madone 6.9 Project One in the background)


Good looking ride RunningW.


----------



## Spark

Looking good. Some black Sram force chain rings to finish?


----------



## Stained

Greetings from philippines. new here so just wanna share my bike,almost a year old project black venge size 52..​

the cockpit...with mcfk 42mm, fibula brake and stem extralite OC 100m 









THM clavicula (compact 172.5), paired with extralite chainring 50/34T, speedplay
Ti black








removed the venge odd-looking headset spacer (like 20mm thick) replaced with 5mm spacer, for more aggressive drop...(inspired from tom boonen's venge)
fibrelyte top cap for the finishing touch..








replaced the stock alu preload cap with fibrelyte cf cap








rear thm-fibula brake, saddle is s-works toupe








perspective view....








current weight...5.74kg / 12.64lbs not bad for a Di2 and alu clincher wheelset mavic r-sys slr...


----------



## Stained

Greetings from philippines. new here so just wanna share my bike,almost a year old project black venge size 52..


the cockpit...with mcfk 42mm, fibula brake and stem extralite OC 100m 









THM clavicula (compact 172.5), paired with extralite chainring 50/34T, speedplay
Ti black








removed the venge odd-looking headset spacer (like 20mm thick) replaced with 5mm spacer, for more aggressive drop...(inspired from tom boonen's venge)
fibrelyte top cap for the finishing touch..








replaced the stock alu preload cap with fibrelyte cf cap








rear thm-fibula brake, saddle is s-works toupe








perspective view....








current weight...5.74kg / 12.64lbs not bad for a Di2 and alu clincher wheelset mavic r-sys slr...


----------



## Botanique

Well boys...here's another Venge. This one is an S-Works in the Matte Black with red....no decals on my Zipp 404's - Red Group with a compact crankset (riding the Triple Bypass this summer), Dura Ace 9000 pedals, Romin Evo saddle and Zipp Vuka Sprint handlebar.



I have since installed a profile design seat mounted bottle holder with Specialized carbon cages and left just one carbon cage on the frame. Riding in Arizona means hauling a lot of water...

This other photo is of the Venge on it's first day home, sitting on top of my other ride. My wife says I picked the black/charcoal/red Venge colours to match my car - truth is...I'm a carbon fibre junkie


----------



## dcorn

Both rides look sick! Congrats on the purchase.

Bet you don't see many other Cayman R's with roof racks, eh? haha


----------



## Botanique

dcorn said:


> Bet you don't see many other Cayman R's with roof racks, eh? haha


Nope! So I won't tell you about backing into my garage with the three day old Venge on the roof either...coz that should not happen right? Broke the derailleur hanger and bent the chain on the Venge. Porsche needed one of the roof mount anchors re-glued into place and that was it. Repairs on the bike cost more than those on the car. Bought a "HeadsUp" system after that....


----------



## nis240sxt

Back in black!!

View attachment 279230


----------



## Cni2i

Beautiful. Did you have black vinyl placed over the original white graphics? Can see the edges a little bit....but nevertheless, looks great!


----------



## nis240sxt

Thanks, had a fellow member here do the vinyl for me.


----------



## Botanique

Love it! I bought the black Zipp decals but have since decided to leave them off....I think the "stealth" look is much cleaner. Nicely done on the decals...


----------



## mykol77

Delete, wrong place


----------



## mykol77

*My 2nd Venge*

Replaced my 1st Venge for a Tarmac SL4. The Tarmac is still my all-rounder bike but I missed the curves on the Venge. Bought another one. Here it is:


----------



## izza

Latest and final (famous last words) upgrade - Enve 6.7's.


----------



## Spark

Love this! Better pictures please.


----------



## DS1239622

mykol77 said:


> Replaced my 1st Venge for a Tarmac SL4. The Tarmac is still my all-rounder bike but I missed the curves on the Venge. Bought another one. Here it is:


What adapter did you use to get the Dura Ace cranks on? Any issues or installation notes? Beautiful bike by the way. Love the silver.


----------



## mykol77

DS1239622 said:


> What adapter did you use to get the Dura Ace cranks on? Any issues or installation notes? Beautiful bike by the way. Love the silver.


I used the adapters that came with the frame. I understand that there are some other alternatives out there. Either use the adapters that came with the frame or use the Wheel Mfg adapters or better yet use the Praxis adapters.

So far no creaking from the standard adapters. So everything's good so far.


----------



## twnugent

Just passed 1000 miles on the new Venge and couldn't be happier
I replaced the Romin Pro with an S-Works Chicane on Friday and did a 75 mile ride on Saturday, in pure comfort! 
A few pictures:
View attachment 280285
View attachment 280286
View attachment 280287
View attachment 280288
View attachment 280289
View attachment 280290
View attachment 280291


By the way... It only weighs 15.2lbs. with cages, pedals and computer, in size XL/58cm


----------



## Anant

This one is superb.


----------



## Rick Draper

Seriously considering buying a S-Works Venge to go alongside my SL-4. Just need to decide if I should drop a size from a 56 to a 54 and ride with a 120 stem. Hmm decisions decisions.


----------



## carbonLORD

Cni2i said:


> Looks sweet! I like everything about the Matte Black Venge EXCEPT for the specialized letters down the fork. IMO, looks cleaner and better with just the S-works lettering on the down tube. If I had the $, I'd still buy it though


I agree. They call it "Black". It was an early 2013 release but I do not see many...

View attachment 281547


Enve also makes a disc fork to match. Be kind of cool to convert the front end but would kill the aero look IMO.


----------



## Rick Draper

I am looking for a bit of advice on what size of Venge I should go for. I am 180cm tall and ride with a 74cm saddle height from the bottom bracket centre to the top of the saddle. I think I know roughly what size I should be going for, I am thinking 54cm with a 120mm stem as a starting point? Also call me vain but I don't want a huge stack of spacers under the stem to combat a huge saddle to bar drop so if I could get a idea off people what sort of drop I would have roughly that would be sweet. Thanks in advance.


----------



## dapperdan

Here are a few pics with it set up for training, older fulcrum 1 wheels, frame is a 56cm with full SRAM red. 

View attachment 281884
View attachment 281885


----------



## dapperdan

And set up with 38mm Boyds carbon clinchers, tomorrow will my first ride on them, dropped weight down a bunch, could go lighter on the bike if I wanted to get crazy but I feel this is a reasonable build without counting grams with uber light bars, saddle etc, this is ready to race minus bottles
View attachment 281886
View attachment 281887


----------



## dapperdan

Sorry about the flipped scale photos, not sure why RBR has them flipped as they are normal on my computer. I have to trim up the steerer yet, left with an extra bit of adjustment until I am positive it is dialed in. I will be interested on how the new wheels perform on the group ride in the morning. Love how it climbs and descends no complaints yet. I will add more input and thoughts as I rack up the milage, and get some races with her. Last thing I am waiting on is the black Romin pro saddle to complete the bike.


----------



## Cni2i

dapperdan said:


> And set up with 38mm Boyds carbon clinchers, tomorrow will my first ride on them, dropped weight down a bunch, could go lighter on the bike if I wanted to get crazy but I feel this is a reasonable build without counting grams with uber light bars, saddle etc, this is ready to race minus bottles
> View attachment 281886
> View attachment 281887


Looks much better with the Boyds 👍👏IMO, the Venge usually doesn't look quite right with wheels shallower than 45 deep. 38 is not bad though.


----------



## dapperdan

I agree 100%, plan on using the Boyds for races with plenty of climbing, still need to invest in some 50mm deep clinchers for the flatter races around here and to be a bit more aero. And they look even better then the 38mm. Next on the list after the new saddle.


----------



## FastZR1

Picked up my Specialized Edition Cavendish Venge today. #103
Pictures don't do the paint justice but I tried to take some shots in the sun so you see the color. 
This will take me a couple months to build because I need to save up more cash now. 

View attachment 282001


View attachment 282002


View attachment 282003


View attachment 282004


A few extras came with it.
View attachment 282005


View attachment 282006


----------



## kulcha

cant wait to see the complete built!


----------



## young-nyc

FastZR1 said:


> Picked up my Specialized Edition Cavendish Venge today. #103
> Pictures don't do the paint justice but I tried to take some shots in the sun so you see the color.
> This will take me a couple months to build because I need to save up more cash now.



Congrats man! Didn't know it had hints of green all around the frame, awesome!


----------



## Rick Draper

Joined the Cavendish Venge club today. Got #22 and I am collecting it on Friday, its beautiful.


----------



## FastZR1

Rick Draper said:


> Joined the Cavendish Venge club today. Got #77 and I am collecting it on Friday, its beautiful.


Sweet. Can't wait to see your build. My frame is just sitting in the spare bedroom until I save more cash to build it. I wanted to hang the frame on the wall as a little art sculpture until I get the goods to build the bike but I wife said that was a no-go.

What part of the world are you in? I'm in eastern NC.


----------



## Rick Draper

FastZR1 said:


> Sweet. Can't wait to see your build. My frame is just sitting in the spare bedroom until I save more cash to build it. I wanted to hang the frame on the wall as a little art sculpture until I get the goods to build the bike but I wife said that was a no-go.
> 
> What part of the world are you in? I'm in eastern NC.


Manchester UK. Mine would be sat here right now but for a bank screwup. Need to sort a load of bits, DA 9070 and Zipp 404's from Wheelbuilder.

The coulour is beautiful, its just so different to all the usual road bikes you see.


----------



## Racerdj

pg12340 said:


> Long story short, crashed my SL3 almost broke frame in half. Snagged this off Ebay for $2700 (frameset), bike still had warning stickers on it and steer tube had not even been cut. Guy said he put approx 50mi on it and I believe it.


Awesome find!


----------



## dcorn

Those Cav special editions are pretty awesome. I'm kind of tired of the super dark, flat finished bikes though. Can't deny a Cav model though, the dude is legit.

Funny that two of you guys on here already have the limited edition frames. I thought those things would be impossible to find and go like hotcakes, maybe this one will. I know of two EPS venge frames and a WC46 that are still at local shops unsold. One even disassembled the EPS version and has the frame chilling on a wall. Couldn't even sell a 1 of 99 bike, I guess $14k is hard to swing even in our good local economy...


----------



## Rsix

I just took a serious look at one of these at my LBS this weekend. Thank god my wife and I had reservations and I didn't have time to take one for a test ride, saved me some $$$. 

There is some serious bike-porn in this thread!


----------



## TheBaron

I found this thread excellent for helping me narrow down my selection.

I bought my Venge from the Concept Store in Birmingham (UK) and they completed the custom build for me. The link below takes you to their photo gallery and shows photos of my bike which they took before I picked it up.

https://www.facebook.com/media/set/?set=a.476129392462441.1073741831.141564332585617&type=3

I went for:
* S-Works Venge Carbon Satin/Carcoal/Neon Red
* S-Works Chainset (carbon spider and crank arms)
* DuraAce 9000 Groupset
* S-Works Handlebars & Stem, 
* S-Works Toupe Saddle (photos show incorrect saddle)
* Mavic Cosmic Carbone SLR Wheels
* Specialized Rib Cage Carbon bottle holders

I've not weighed it so I can't give weights.


----------



## FrankGold

Just changed my bar tape and wondering which looks best red or white? What you think?
View attachment 283006
View attachment 283007


----------



## Arnoud

The black one...


----------



## b_new_b

Update to the original.
Di2 and Enve 6.7


----------



## mpressgt3

TheBaron said:


> I found this thread excellent for helping me narrow down my selection.
> 
> I bought my Venge from the Concept Store in Birmingham (UK) and they completed the custom build for me. The link below takes you to their photo gallery and shows photos of my bike which they took before I picked it up.
> 
> https://www.facebook.com/media/set/?set=a.476129392462441.1073741831.141564332585617&type=3
> 
> I went for:
> * S-Works Venge Carbon Satin/Carcoal/Neon Red
> * S-Works Chainset (carbon spider and crank arms)
> * DuraAce 9000 Groupset
> * S-Works Handlebars & Stem,
> * S-Works Toupe Saddle (photos show incorrect saddle)
> * Mavic Cosmic Carbone SLR Wheels
> * Specialized Rib Cage Carbon bottle holders
> 
> I've not weighed it so I can't give weights.


Very nice. Would love to hear your impressions on the mechanical Dura Ace on the Venge. Primarily interested in shift quality. I'm going to upgrade from Ultegra 6700 and am debating on Dura Ace 9000 or Ultegra 6800 Di2.


----------



## jsedlak

mpressgt3 said:


> Very nice. Would love to hear your impressions on the mechanical Dura Ace on the Venge. Primarily interested in shift quality. I'm going to upgrade from Ultegra 6700 and am debating on Dura Ace 9000 or Ultegra 6800 Di2.


Mechanical DuraAce 7900 (2012?) is working out well for me.


----------



## TheBaron

mpressgt3 said:


> Very nice. Would love to hear your impressions on the mechanical Dura Ace on the Venge. Primarily interested in shift quality. I'm going to upgrade from Ultegra 6700 and am debating on Dura Ace 9000 or Ultegra 6800 Di2.


Thank you for the comments.

I have no experience of Ultegra so cannot comment on the smoothness of this groupset. My other bike has 105 though. I've ridden about 900 miles on the Venge so far and the shifting is very smooth and I have no complaints. I'd always thought my 105 bike both braked and shifted well. On the Venge though the improvements are incomparable, other than to say it stops a lot quicker and shifting, particularly the front gears is silky smooth.

When I bought the bike the ultimate choice whould have been the latest DuraAce Di2 but alas I could not afford it and opted for the better wheels (as opposed to sub <£1,000 ones). My options were therefore Ultegra Di2 or DuraAce. For me the decision was fairly easy as I didn't want to put a second tier groupset on this bike, I know this may sound snobby but I wanted to get the best possible components and Ultegra clearly does not tick that box.

If I show enough will power not to get a Shiv next year then I will upgrade this Venge to DuraAce Di2 and I'll have what I think is the perfect bike.

Summary, I have no complaints with manual DuraAce.


----------



## mpressgt3

Thanks for the feedback guys. Nothing wrong with Ultegra as a group. However, I find that it doesn't play so nice with the internal cable routing and down shifts are pretty slow. Being a 61cm frame doesn't help the situation much either. Upgrading to mechanical Dura Ace 9000 would be about the same cost as the Ultegra Di2 upgrade. Rather go with the DA 9000 if the shifting action is better than the prior generation 7900/6700.

Just to keep us on topic... Here is my 61cm Venge S-Works. Specialized warrantied my SL2 Tarmac Expert (2010) and was nice enough to let me upgrade. Coming soon are new Enve 6.7 clinchers and an appropriate drivetrain upgrade in the fall.


----------



## izza

I switched this year to Ui2 and Enve 6.7's. On both counts I am really happy with my choices. 

The Ui2 is easily smooth enough for me and with the updated firmware I gained the multi-shift capabilities. Never bothered with any of the climbing/sprinting switches.

As for the Enve's. Incredibly comfortable yet stiff. Really come alive above 15-20 mph and with CK 45 hubs are vey smooth. IF I win the lottery I would supplement with some 3.4's for alpine routes but for where I live (North London) they are fantastic for me.


----------



## Rick Draper

I just need some Zipp 404's, the question is tubs or clinchers???


----------



## knobster368

Sweet Cav Frame! I would say Clinchers.


----------



## Merc

Rick Draper said:


> I just need some Zipp 404's, the question is tubs or clinchers???


Clinchers.


----------



## O_o

FastZR1 said:


> Picked up my Specialized Edition Cavendish Venge today. #103
> Pictures don't do the paint justice but I tried to take some shots in the sun so you see the color.
> This will take me a couple months to build because I need to save up more cash now.
> 
> View attachment 282001
> 
> 
> View attachment 282002
> 
> 
> View attachment 282003
> 
> 
> View attachment 282004
> 
> 
> A few extras came with it.
> View attachment 282005
> 
> 
> View attachment 282006


I ordered this frame set last week. I wonder if it will come with the extras?


----------



## Rick Draper

O_o said:


> I ordered this frame set last week. I wonder if it will come with the extras?


It should do, mine did.


----------



## Robitaille20

Update of my Beauties !
Thx for the many intressts of my bikes.
By the way ... searching for an S Works SL4 Vinokourov, or Chavanel LTD Edition in size 52.
If someone know where to get, please contact me with a personal message - thx

View attachment 284336
View attachment 284337


----------



## LouisLu

Update...
Rotor 3D+ with Osymetric 52/42
Di2
Handlebars Stem Zipp
Garmin Edge 305
View attachment 284416


View attachment 284418


View attachment 284420


View attachment 284421


View attachment 284419


----------



## Rick Draper




----------



## Botanique

Nice one Rick. We would have nearly identical bikes, except that I went stealth and did not put the decals on...even after ordering the black ones from the UK. 

Rode the Triple By Pass this weekend and had a bit of a crash two miles from the finish.


----------



## bmwk100

Amazing looking bike. I have the Enve wheels on a Supersix and am considering buying a Venge frame.


----------



## O_o

Does anyone use the DI2 Clamp Band for their Electronic front derailleurs? Will it even fit? 

If it does fit, how do I find out what size band to get for my bike?


----------



## spdntrxi

Rick Draper said:


>


F'n smoking... I love the look of the venge, one of my favs.


----------



## german84

This is my Venge "Green Day edition", Yeah i know i am a freak but you wont find anything of the sort in the entire world. 





































What you think, u like it?


----------



## mile2424

german84 said:


> This is my Venge "Green Day edition", Yeah i know i am a freak but you wont find anything of the sort in the entire world.
> 
> View attachment 286481
> View attachment 286482
> View attachment 286483
> View attachment 286484
> View attachment 286485
> View attachment 286486
> What you think, u like it?



Very cool! Is the handlebar painted? How did you do the seat with the graphics? Looks really cool!


----------



## german84




----------



## german84

hi mile2424, everything from the handlebar to the Logos and motivational quote on the bar and the saddle is painted. got a good friend of mine in Spain who is an artist and did this masterpiece for me.


----------



## spdntrxi

What happened to the post saying that one venge was not real?


----------



## german84

good eye. you're right, nothing to hide though. I bought this frame in bikecarbono.com they dont sell it as a Venge frame but cuz it had kinda the same geometry i told them to painted this way. 

Wheels are not Zipp neither but they do the job amazingly well.


----------



## Dunbar

german84 said:


> good eye. you're right, nothing to hide though.


Nothing to hide - then why didn't you mention it's not a Specialized frame in your original post?


----------



## german84

Dunbar said:


> Nothing to hide - then why didn't you mention it's not a Specialized frame in your original post?


easy tiger. I am just so proud of the painting design that i wanted to show everyone. I had this design on top of my head for quite some time but it took me lot of research to get to know if it could be done as i've never seen anything of the sort and i am pretty sure you neither.

However if this thread is just for original Venge i am more than happy to move my post somewhere else.


----------



## AvantDale

Paint job is very nice....since its not a Venge...or even a Specialized...maybe the China carbon thread.


----------



## DS1239622

german84 said:


> However if this thread is just for original Venge i am more than happy to move my post somewhere else.


Please do.


----------



## tlg

delete


----------



## young-nyc

Since this is not a "Real" Venge, I could see how this can be offensive to many.
I guess it wouldn't have mattered as much, if the other thread was actually titled "Imitation Venge"...great artwork though.


----------



## Typetwelve

german84 said:


> good eye. you're right, nothing to hide though. I bought this frame in bikecarbono.com they dont sell it as a Venge frame but cuz it had kinda the same geometry i told them to painted this way.
> 
> Wheels are not Zipp neither but they do the job amazingly well.


Then you are hiding something. I'm not trying to poke the skunk here but you arent being honest.

You obviously went to great length to pass that bike off as a S-Works SRAM Red Venge with ZIPP wheels. Easily a $10K+ setup...

You come on here, post it up as a Venge in it's own thread, post it here in a Venge specific thread as well as in a Specialized specific thread. Nowhere in any of those places did you declare that entire setup is a knock-off until someone pointed it out.

In other words...you are hiding info and got caught doing it.

If you're proud of the custom paint job...fine. You obviously went to great length to get the artwork done and although it isn't my cup of tea...it's worth sharing. Being dishonest about the bike make however isn't cool beans...


----------



## crit_boy

*2014 Venge - The one with 11 speed Ultegra*

I just picked it up around 6:00 pm this evening. 







Just to clear up confusion. The carbon is 10r.


----------



## spdntrxi

^ love it.. nice color way


----------



## bikingmeditation

Beautiful bike! Can you post more pictures of it?


----------



## TheBaron

german84 said:


> easy tiger. I am just so proud of the painting design that i wanted to show everyone. I had this design on top of my head for quite some time but it took me lot of research to get to know if it could be done as i've never seen anything of the sort and i am pretty sure you neither.
> 
> However if this thread is just for original Venge i am more than happy to move my post somewhere else.


why would you think people like me who paid thousands of pounds for their genuine S Works Venge would give a monkeys about your tacky fake? The decals on your wheels look dreadful. Your saddle looks like something you'd find on a child's bike and why would anyone want to have the word TWAT written on their frame?

its poor quality fakes like this that can ruin a brand.

i wish you could move your posts somewhere else as they serve no purpose to this thread.


----------



## Swen6

Picked up my CVNDSH Venge yesterday no.20, can't decide whether to break the Chinarello Cav Rep with Di2 or move that on and go RED22, decisions, decisions....


----------



## carbonLORD

german84 said:


> View attachment 286497
> View attachment 286498
> View attachment 286499
> View attachment 286500


This is like owning a Mary Kay edition Ferrari, Fiero kit.


----------



## Italianrider76

Could anyone tell me if the current 2014 Venge bikes both S-Works and non S-Works that has just been released are the same frame design as the older Venge. Has the frame undergone any tweaks or modifications or is it still the same with the exception of paint, decals etc etc?


----------



## Merc

Italianrider76 said:


> Could anyone tell me if the current 2014 Venge bikes both S-Works and non S-Works that has just been released are the same frame design as the older Venge. Has the frame undergone any tweaks or modifications or is it still the same with the exception of paint, decals etc etc?


I believe they are the same frames with new paint.


----------



## Italianrider76

Thanks Merc, that's what i thought. I guess it's due for an upgrade at some stage.


----------



## pjemmett

Licence to thrill..........007/310 

Campag Super Record EPS equipped Venge, with temporary battery unit until V2 is released in a few weeks and then will be seat post hidden!


----------



## _Forza_

Meet Natalia, My team frame/weapon for '14 and the 9070 (w/e-tube) group that will be installed. The other bits still need to come in from Spesh. 

Cranks / S-Works
Rings / S-Works Team
Spider / Spesh-Quarq
Bars / Aerofly
Stem / S-Works SL
Saddle / S-Works Romin

Wheels will be Shimano C50 Tubular


----------



## Arnoud

Cool Forza!


----------



## Cni2i

_Forza_ said:


> Meet Natalia....
> 
> Bars / Aerofly


Very nice. I am waiting for the aerofly release too. When do 
u expect to receive it? Going to look sweet on your Venge.


----------



## izza

Cni2i said:


> Very nice. I am waiting for the aerofly release too. When do
> u expect to receive it? Going to look sweet on your Venge.


+1

If anyone hears of an Aerofly delivery I'd like to know.


----------



## _Forza_

izza said:


> +1
> 
> If anyone hears of an Aerofly delivery I'd like to know.


I was told mid-November (Here in the US)


----------



## Swen6

Robitaille20 said:


> Update of my Beauties !
> Thx for the many intressts of my bikes.
> By the way ... searching for an S Works SL4 Vinokourov, or Chavanel LTD Edition in size 52.
> If someone know where to get, please contact me with a personal message - thx
> 
> View attachment 284336
> View attachment 284337


As of two weeks ago the Specialized Concept Store in Kingston Upon Thames had No3 in a 52".

Regards


----------



## Swen6

I'm looking to start building the Groupset for my Cavendish frame, not sure if to look at SRAM Red of go Dura-Ace, for those running convention Cranks what method did you use on the BB to accept the crank?

Thanks in advance.


----------



## _Forza_

Swen6 said:


> I'm looking to start building the Groupset for my Cavendish frame, not sure if to look at SRAM Red of go Dura-Ace, for those running convention Cranks what method did you use on the BB to accept the crank?
> 
> Thanks in advance.


Is any BB conventional anymore?

I'm using the Spesh S-Works/Quarq/SW Team Rings w/DA9070. If you go with the Specialized cranks you can build out anyway you want. Otherwise, SRAM or Shimano are a direct drop-ins with the supplied cups too.

If you are going to replicate Cav's bike, it would be the S-Works cranks.


----------



## Swen6

True true, thanks for the reply.


----------



## vertr

Anyone buy a '14 Venge Pro yet in either color? I'm interested to see what they look like in 'real light.'


----------



## CoTreeHugger

Just completed this build - 2014 S Works Venge, Enve 6.7 clinchers, stem and aero bars, SRAM Red 22 WiFli, Garmin Vector pedals and 810 computer!!


----------



## spdntrxi

CoTreeHugger said:


> Just completed this build - 2014 S Works Venge, Enve 6.7 clinchers, stem and aero bars, SRAM Red 22 WiFli, Garmin Vector pedals and 810 computer!!


damnnnnn!


----------



## izza

Hope you are really happy with it.

I have 2013 frame with 6.7's and S-works shinrings, Ultgra Di2 running gear. I clean it after every ride I do - why? Because I love it!


----------



## Swen6

CoTreeHugger said:


> Just completed this build - 2014 S Works Venge, Enve 6.7 clinchers, stem and aero bars, SRAM Red 22 WiFli, Garmin Vector pedals and 810 computer!!


Love the colours, in the UK that frame is only available as the complete Di2 bike.


----------



## TXNavy

Just added a Venge to my collection! I've been riding a 2006 Specialized Tarmac Pro. Found the Venge I wanted second-hand but looking more new than many bikes sitting in stores:














































This is one of the earlier 58cm Project Black frames so it's glossy instead of the current matte. The previous owner installed SRAM Red Black Edition parts with the exception of a 11-23 Dura-Ace cassette and REVL carbon brakes, and used Zipp aluminum parts for the stem and handlebars. 

I swapped to an Ultegra 12-25, a shorter Easton stem and FSA K-Wing bars. I also replaced the SRAM and Gore cables and housings with Yokozuna. The REVL single pivot brakes improved with this, and it cleaned up the front shifting a great deal. Not super excited with the wheels but they're good enough for now.

Anyway...this bike is a rocket ship! My Tarmac isn't slow, is sitting on 60mm wheels and is only slightly heavier, but the Venge has been significantly faster. It's been serious fun chasing down fast riders on the SoCal coast for the last few months!


----------



## _Forza_

_Forza_ said:


> I was told mid-November (Here in the US)


They were early. Posted pics in the handlebar specific thread.

http://forums.roadbikereview.com/specialized/sworks-new-bars-310580-2.html#post4492183


----------



## Eli1098r

Here is my venge..


----------



## Merc

Eli1098r said:


> Here is my venge..


Looks great. I have been waiting for someone to show up with that color scheme. 

Does anyone have the new glossy blue and green venge color scheme?


----------



## matthewk459

Can anyone tell me if a 25c tire will fit front and back on Enve 3.4s?


----------



## 2Slo4U

matthewk459 said:


> Can anyone tell me if a 25c tire will fit front and back on Enve 3.4s?


they fit great on my set. I actually think that is what they recommend....


----------



## carbonLORD

2Slo4U said:


> they fit great on my set. I actually think that is what they recommend....


They actually recommend 23's as do Zipp but ENVE recommends 110psi in their SES. Im 200+ Lbs and run 110 on both my 6.7, 3.4 and 404's.

...and yes, 25's will clear too.


----------



## matthewk459

carbonLORD said:


> They actually recommend 23's as do Zipp but ENVE recommends 110psi in their SES. Im 200+ Lbs and run 110 on both my 6.7, 3.4 and 404's.
> 
> ...and yes, 25's will clear too.



Ever seen it with Conti 4000s 25c? They are a little higher profile than other 25's.. 

thanks!!


----------



## young-nyc

Eli1098r,
nice ride..is that the reserve pack you have installed on the back of your saddle? looks great, i'm doing the same exact thing =)


----------



## Eli1098r

young-nyc said:


> Eli1098r,
> nice ride..is that the reserve pack you have installed on the back of your saddle? looks great, i'm doing the same exact thing =)


Yes , reserve rack.


----------



## Cni2i

Posted these elsewhere...


----------



## geomel108

Amazing bike an those bars look great on there!! Nicely done!


----------



## Cni2i

geomel108 said:


> Amazing bike an those bars look great on there!! Nicely done!


Thank you. I obviously agree 😄. Those aero road bars really sets off these aero road bikes well.


----------



## _Forza_

Cni2i said:


> Thank you. I obviously agree . Those aero road bars really sets off these aero road bikes well.


+1 I might need begin to start building mine up this week after seeing these come together. Parts have been sitting there long enough.


----------



## Cni2i

_Forza_ said:


> +1 I might need begin to start building mine up this week after seeing these come together. Parts have been sitting there long enough.


Do it! What will your build look like? Drivetrain, cockpit, wheels etc...


----------



## _Forza_

Cni2i said:


> Do it! What will your build look like? Drivetrain, cockpit, wheels etc...


I have it all, minus the race wheel set for next year...Dura-Ace C50 Tubulars (We're sponsored by Shimano). I have a Pair of 404 Firecrest Tubulars and a set of Enve 45s that I can use in the meantime...just been riding my SW/SL4 which is similarly equipped.

SL4: (Venge below)











Frame - it arrived in September










Grouppo - 9070 Di2


















Cranks/Power Meter










Bars - Aerofly / Stem - S-Works SL / Saddle Toupe Pro


----------



## hyfrir

I moved from DA 7900 to Dura Ace Di2 9070


----------



## Cni2i

_Forza_ said:


> I have it all, minus the race wheel set for next year...Dura-Ace C50 Tubulars (We're sponsored by Shimano). I have a Pair of 404 Firecrest Tubulars and a set of Enve 45s that I can use in the meantime...just been riding my SW/SL4 which is similarly equipped.
> 
> SL4: (Venge below)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Frame - it arrived in September


Can't wait to see your build. Love the color scheme of your your frame.


----------



## mpressgt3

2014 Venge










More photos at...
https://forums.roadbikereview.com/specialized/venge-dead-long-live-venge-315462.html#post4519187


----------



## _Forza_

Excuse the pic...gives you an idea though..need to raise the saddle a tad. I still need to swap out the hoops too.


----------



## mto

Heres a few pictures i've taken recently of my Venge.


----------



## mto

Here are a few pictures of my Venge that i've taken recently.


----------



## _Forza_

mto said:


> Here are a few pictures of my Venge that i've taken recently.



Blue rarely looks fast, iMO...this one does. nice.


----------



## mto

_Forza_ said:


> Blue rarely looks fast, iMO...this one does. nice.


Thanks. Some of the upgrades are Zipp Vuka Sprint bars (short/shallow version), Zipp service course beyond black stem (100mm, -17 degrees), SRAM Red quarq power meter with 52/42 osymetric chain rings and Zipp firecrest 808 tubulars for the race setup. The steer tube was also cut for the flush look. 

I was "blessed" with long legs which allows me to get the seat higher and have a pretty aggressive position on the bike.


----------



## carbonLORD

*Rule #45 in effect!*


----------



## Horze

Some damn fugly looking bikes. Pointless rides.


----------



## roadworthy

Botanique said:


> Nope! So I won't tell you about backing into my garage with the three day old Venge on the roof either...coz that should not happen right? Broke the derailleur hanger and bent the chain on the Venge. Porsche needed one of the roof mount anchors re-glued into place and that was it. Repairs on the bike cost more than those on the car. Bought a "HeadsUp" system after that....


Another tip for car rack owners is...disable garage door opener integrated into the car's controls and place a remove opener in the trunk of the car. I learned this tip from another cyclist and almost learned the hard way when coming home tired late one dark evening. So many have crashed their bikes into their garage and I was almost a victim myself.


----------



## carbonLORD

Perhaps my other bike suits your needs?










If not, you're crazy.


----------



## Ironborn

Try greasing the steerer tube, either by spraying it with a silicone lubricant or using a heavier grease (sparingly)


----------



## George M

Man, if I keep looking at these Venge's I'm going to have to buy one. Nice looking bike's guy's, have fun riding them.:thumbsup:


----------



## shb77

New bike finally built up after finally getting all the bits. 
S Works Venge frameset 52
Dura Ace 9070 Di2 
40cm FSA carbon compact handlebars
S Works 100mm stem
Romin Evo Pro saddle
Mavic C40s
Lizard Skins 3.2 DSP bar tape

It's in commuter mode with the addition of the front and rear lights!


----------



## Olivier

Here my venge...

S-Works size 56
DA 9000
Zipp 404 with DTSwiss240S and DT aérolite
Vittoria corsa tubular


----------



## Imaking20

That thing is rad!!!


----------



## Olivier

Imaking20 said:


> That thing is rad!!!


Rad ?


----------



## David23

Olivier said:


> Here my venge...
> 
> S-Works size 56
> DA 9000
> Zipp 404 with DTSwiss240S and DT aérolite
> Vittoria corsa tubular
> 
> View attachment 294841


Beautiful bike. I'm building an S Works Venge with DA 9000 and 404 clinchers. Curious about the choice of tubulars? I used to ride them all the time, and loved the feel, and had great luck with not flatting. However I seemed to be in the minority riding them daily. I ultimately became paranoid about flatting, and tired of carrying a spare tire, so I now ride clinchers.


----------



## vertr

Olivier said:


> Rad ?


Radical. (Awesome)


----------



## mile2424

I hope they release this frame to the public....this is sweet! Boonen's new frame for the TOC using chameleon paint that changes color based on the viewing angle.


----------



## Ironborn

hmm, black base, masked off followed by a purple metallic and then a pearl mix in the first clear-coat. A job like this would probably cost 3-4oo dollars in paint alone.


----------



## Imaking20

My Venge is finally ready to share.


----------



## bikenutzie

I have a specific questions concerning the Venge and Shimano Di2. I bought my '12 Venge frameset on Ebay and purchased Ultegra Di2 10 spd and like components to build onto this frame. After waiting 1-2 months - this was during the slow winter season, I finally got my bike back in January. from the LBS (conveniently-local, new shop).* Not a good experience *as they butchered my new chain by cutting it too short and more importantly didn't installed the rear derailleur wire inside the chainstay as I've seen on other Di2 setups. I discretely tucked the wire under the stay using the Shimano stick-on wire covers and a black zip-tie where it feed into the rear derailleur. 
Cutting my loses after this amateurish build I took the bike to a Specialized authorized dealer who after 2 days waiting told me the bad news. The RD wire couldn't be fed into the access port inside the BB - chainstay junction. The RD exit porthole isn't covered. My $$ bike build looks amateurish-not ready for primetime.
Any thoughts from the electronic shifting braintrust? 

I Not trusting their skills as after ( on the outside of


----------



## bikenutzie

Here're some pics of my Venge.


----------



## bikenutzie

Amateurish install of expensive Di2 RD wiring. Taking the bike back to this LBS is out of the question. Oh, did I mentioned I'm pissed.


----------



## Dunbar

bikenutzie said:


> Cutting my loses after this amateurish build I took the bike to a Specialized authorized dealer who after 2 days waiting told me the bad news. The RD wire couldn't be fed into the access port inside the BB - chainstay junction.


I'd call Specialized. I think they sell a kit that converts the cable routing and BB junction for Di2 installs. I'm not that familiar with Di2 installs but I see no reason why the RD wire couldn't be fed through the chain stay. The wires are probably larger diameter than mechanical cables so you probably do need to get that Di2 install kit to make it work.


----------



## scico

This is mine!


----------



## bikenutzie

Very nice! Great color scheme too.


----------



## David23

My recently completed Venge.


----------



## nagge

Could anyone with a 54 venge measure the distance from the center of the BB along the seat-tube to the top of the seatpost collar?

Trying to replicate a fit from my Venge but all I have is the measurement from the top of the seatpost collar to the saddle rails...


----------



## David23

My 54 Venge shows 53 cm from center of crank arm bolt to top of seat post collar.


----------



## nagge

Thank you very much David!


----------



## Merc

mile2424 said:


> I hope they release this frame to the public....this is sweet! Boonen's new frame for the TOC using chameleon paint that changes color based on the viewing angle.


Mile2424,
I hope they release this frame to the public as well.


----------



## J273

Can anyone advise i sizing please? - Ive found a 14' frameset cheap and at my height im pretty sure id need a 56 going by my last bikes geo but interested in hearing what you guys think?

Im 181.5cm tall with a 84cm inseam without shoes with pretty long arms. This puts me on a 56 according to spesh recommendation.

What do you guys think?

Many thanks


----------



## FrankGold

J273 said:


> Can anyone advise i sizing please? - Ive found a 14' frameset cheap and at my height im pretty sure id need a 56 going by my last bikes geo but interested in hearing what you guys think?
> 
> Im 181.5cm tall with a 84cm inseam without shoes with pretty long arms. This puts me on a 56 according to spesh recommendation.
> 
> What do you guys think?
> 
> Many thanks


You are very close to my dimensions and I ride a 56. Its perfect for me. I ride with a 100mm stem and 175mm crank arm length.


----------



## mrw

A couple of pics of my 2013 Specialized Venge comp. Frame, fork and seatpost are the only original. Dura Ace 7900, Rotor/P2M crank with Rotor 52/36 non-q chainrings, Fulcrum Red Wind 50XLR with CULT bearings, Ceramicspeed Pulleys & BB. Size 52 and 7,5kgs/16,5lbs.


----------



## Gareth1966

Finally complete!


----------



## roadworthy

Gareth1966 said:


> View attachment 299406
> Finally complete!


Can you tell us what size Venge and how tall you are? Looks to be a 61cm. Do you have long arms and legs for your height?
Congrats on the bike. A beauty.


----------



## Gareth1966

roadworthy said:


> Can you tell us what size Venge and how tall you are? Looks to be a 61cm. Do you have long arms and legs for your height?
> Congrats on the bike. A beauty.


I'm 6 ft and have arms like a gorilla! My Venge is on only a 56cm and fits perfectly


----------



## roadworthy

Gareth1966 said:


> I'm 6 ft and have arms like a gorilla! My Venge is on only a 56cm and fits perfectly


Man was I off. That head tube looks tall in the pic for a 56cm.

Just remarking on your position on the bike with gorilla arms...I am 6'1" with gorilla arms...with your handlebar that close in height to your saddle which I get for comfort...hard to believe on a 56 you can stretch out enough to not only get aero but create power. I know I would need at least a 58 with probably a 130mm stem.
Did you get a fitting at the shop you bought the bike from?


----------



## Gareth1966

roadworthy said:


> Man was I off. That head tube looks tall in the pic for a 56cm.
> 
> Just remarking on your position on the bike with gorilla arms...I am 6'1" with gorilla arms...with your handlebar that close in height to your saddle which I get for comfort...hard to believe on a 56 you can stretch out enough to not only get aero but create power. I know I would need at least a 58 with probably a 130mm stem.
> Did you get a fitting at the shop you bought the bike from?


unfortunately, I've got short legs, a long back and long arms. I'm not painting a very attractive picture of myself am I. Anyway, when I first started biking I suffered from a sore back and shoulders after a couple of hours. Had to raise the handle bars, shorten the stem and it solved it overnight. I normally ride on the hoods but with the current setup I can ride on the drops for long periods in comfort. My shoulders are relaxed and elbows bent so no aching of the elbows and shoulders. I'm only ever flat out going down hill so crouching in the aero position and peddling hard rarely happen. I'm planning a bike fit by one of the Concept stores to ensure my setup isn't doing any long term damage so I'll be interested to see if they change anything.


----------



## roadworthy

Gareth1966 said:


> unfortunately, I've got short legs, a long back and long arms. I'm not painting a very attractive picture of myself am I. Anyway, when I first started biking I suffered from a sore back and shoulders after a couple of hours. Had to raise the handle bars, shorten the stem and it solved it overnight. I normally ride on the hoods but with the current setup I can ride on the drops for long periods in comfort. My shoulders are relaxed and elbows bent so no aching of the elbows and shoulders. I'm only ever flat out going down hill so crouching in the aero position and peddling hard rarely happen. I'm planning a bike fit by one of the Concept stores to ensure my setup isn't doing any long term damage so I'll be interested to see if they change anything.


How about this? I am a numbers guy and have charted pro fits. How about you put a tape on your bike in two areas. 1. center of crank bb to top of saddle straight up the seat post and 2. tip of saddle to center of handlebar top (stem clamp). 
If you would like some feedback, lean up against the wall on the bike with hands on the hoods in your relaxed riding position and have your significant other snap a pic of you in profile. You have to be cramped on that bike with your long back and arms as you say.

Surprised you bought that ilk of bike without a fitting. Yes 6' tall pros do ride a 56cm Venge in many cases but generally to satisfy reach, they have much more drop and a longer stem which satisfies reach. Those that want a more pedestrian fit like you with long torso and arms will size up for a longer top tube and less drop. This is because a taller head tube reduces reach and a longer top tube compensates. You have plenty of seat post exposed to accommodate 20mm's less seat post for a size 58 with your saddle height.

If interested, provide some more info.


----------



## Gareth1966

roadworthy said:


> How about this? I am a numbers guy and have charted pro fits. How about you put a tape on your bike in two areas. 1. center of crank bb to top of saddle straight up the seat post and 2. tip of saddle to center of handlebar top (stem clamp).
> If you would like some feedback, lean up against the wall on the bike with hands on the hoods in your relaxed riding position and have your significant other snap a pic of you in profile. You have to be cramped on that bike with your long back and arms as you say.
> 
> Surprised you bought that ilk of bike without a fitting. Yes 6' tall pros do ride a 56cm Venge in many cases but generally to satisfy reach, they have much more drop and a longer stem which satisfies reach. Those that want a more pedestrian fit like you with long torso and arms will size up for a longer top tube and less drop. This is because a taller head tube reduces reach and a longer top tube compensates. You have plenty of seat post exposed to accommodate 20mm's less seat post for a size 58 with your saddle height.
> 
> If interested, provide some more info.


leave it with me and I'll post some pictures.


----------



## roadworthy

Gareth1966 said:


> leave it with me and I'll post some pictures.


If you are willing to take some pics...do hoods and drops if you get your camera out...crank side...try to assume your normal relaxed position.

The measurements will be helpful as well. I can tell you how your ride relative to convention for your body proportions and height.


----------



## Merc

Here is mine. SW Venge Glossy Black. Zipp FC 404s and Sram Red 22 Groupo. Zipp SL145 Stem, Easton Aero/Ergo Bars and Supacaz Bar Tape.


----------



## Gareth1966

roadworthy said:


> If you are willing to take some pics...do hoods and drops if you get your camera out...crank side...try to assume your normal relaxed position.
> 
> The measurements will be helpful as well. I can tell you how your ride relative to convention for your body proportions and height.


Roadworthy, have you got an email address and I'll forward you the photos and measurements.


----------



## roadworthy

Gareth1966 said:


> Roadworthy, have you got an email address and I'll forward you the photos and measurements.


Can you not post your pics and measurement info? Will promote advice from others as well. If you don't want to post your face on the internet, either blur it..or cover it...or crop it out...need your torso and arms however for perspective.


----------



## Gareth1966

77.5 cm BB to saddle and 58.5 tip of saddle to handle bar centre


----------



## roadworthy

Gareth1966 said:


> Lower but not very often


Good info. What length stem do you have?


----------



## Gareth1966

On the drops


----------



## Gareth1966

Lower but not very often


----------



## Gareth1966

90cm stem


----------



## roadworthy

Gareth1966 said:


> 90cm stem


OK...here is my assessment which I alluded and your picture is pretty much what I surmised based upon your description with one notable exception.

First, lets start with leg length. A saddle height of 77.5cm top to BB center is far from short legged. On the contrary. If anything you have average to slightly longer legs for a 6'er. This is pretty apparent just by looking at the picture. You have quite a bit of seat post exposure on your 56cm Venge. The way us humans are built, most with longish legs have longish arms. You are no exception.

I will tell you that a pro with your dimensions will have on average a 625mm saddle tip to handlebar center dimension versus 58.5cm. While your position is far from terrible, you are in effectively 'no man's zone.' The base of your body to arm triangle is narrow and this translates to more pressure on the arms...like a narrow base tripod. Plus when riding aggressively which that bike promotes, you will natively want a more aggressive back angle and you have no where to go because your handlebar is so close to your saddle. This is both uncomfortable and robs power from your pedal stroke. The angle your upper arm should make with your torso while relaxed on the hoods should be 90 degrees. Yours is less than this and a very common cramped position.

Neither you nor me need to ride as stretched out as a pro. But if you want to ride more like a pro, you need to be able to elongate your body which will promote better posture and get your glutes into your pedal stroke.

In summary, have a look below. I quick photoshopped a better position which btw isn't even a pro position but rather a good amateur position on the bike more fitting of an amateur strength, flexibility and weight.
I personally would put you on a 130mm stem from a 90mm...we are about the same size....but this will feel a bit foreign initially. See if you can borrow a couple of longer stems from your bike shop. I will say I like your bar drop. I am not a fan of a low handlebar for an older rider who isn't putting out big watts and your bar drop will make your drops more usable.

When you have your pro fitting, no doubt they will put you on a longer stem. Otherwise you look good on the bike, just a bit cramped.
HTH


----------



## Gareth1966

roadworthy said:


> OK...here is my assessment which I alluded and your picture is pretty much what I surmised based upon your description with one notable exception.
> 
> First, lets start with leg length. A saddle height of 77.5cm top to BB center is far from short legged. On the contrary. If anything you have average to slightly longer legs for a 6'er. This is pretty apparent just by looking at the picture. You have quite a bit of seat post exposure on your 56cm Venge. The way us humans are built, most with longish legs have longish arms. You are no exception.
> 
> I will tell you that a pro with your dimensions will have on average a 625mm saddle tip to handlebar center dimension versus 58.5cm. While your position is far from terrible, you are in effectively 'no man's zone.' The base of your body to arm triangle is narrow and this translates to more pressure on the arms...like a narrow base tripod. Plus when riding aggressively which that bike promotes, you will natively want a more aggressive back angle and you have no where to go because your handlebar is so close to your saddle. This is both uncomfortable and robs power from your pedal stroke. The angle your upper arm should make with your torso while relaxed on the hoods should be 90 degrees. Yours is less than this and a very common cramped position.
> 
> Neither you nor me need to ride as stretched out as a pro. But if you want to ride more like a pro, you need to be able to elongate your body which will promote better posture and get your glutes into your pedal stroke.
> 
> In summary, have a look below. I quick photoshopped a better position which btw isn't even a pro position but rather a good amateur position on the bike more fitting of an amateur strength, flexibility and weight.
> I personally would put you on a 130mm stem from a 90mm...we are about the same size....but this will feel a bit foreign initially. See if you can borrow a couple of longer stems from your bike shop. I will say I like your bar drop. I am not a fan of a low handlebar for an older rider who isn't putting out big watts and your bar drop will make your drops more usable.
> 
> When you have your pro fitting, no doubt they will put you on a longer stem. Otherwise you look good on the bike, just a bit cramped.
> 
> Cheers RW, the bike came with a 110mm stem and I originally set it up with the bars at their lowest position. With this position I suffered with lower back pain and pain between the shoulders. It felt as if I was permanently stretching and could do limited time on the drops as my thighs were bouncing off my belly! I'm sure your advice would be "lose the belly" which I'm doing slowly but surely. However, since I've made the changes I can stay on the drops for as long as I need to. I'm going to book myself a fitting at a local Specialized Concept store which should hopefully put right the wrongs. I agree I should have done this sooner but wanted to get my bike finished before they made any changes. Thanks for your comments and I'll post their findings once I've had it done.


----------



## Gareth1966

Cheers RW, the bike came with a 110mm stem and I originally set it up with the bars at their lowest position. With this position I suffered with lower back pain and pain between the shoulders. It felt as if I was permanently stretching and could do limited time on the drops as my thighs were bouncing off my belly! I'm sure your advice would be "lose the belly" which I'm doing slowly but surely. However, since I've made the changes I can stay on the drops for as long as I need to. I'm going to book myself a fitting at a local Specialized Concept store which should hopefully put right the wrongs. I agree I should have done this sooner but wanted to get my bike finished before they made any changes. Thanks for your comments and I'll post their findings once I've had it done.


----------



## roadworthy

Gareth1966 said:


> Cheers RW, the bike came with a 110mm stem and I originally set it up with the bars at their lowest position. With this position I suffered with lower back pain and pain between the shoulders. It felt as if I was permanently stretching and could do limited time on the drops as my thighs were bouncing off my belly! I'm sure your advice would be "lose the belly" which I'm doing slowly but surely. However, since I've made the changes I can stay on the drops for as long as I need to. I'm going to book myself a fitting at a local Specialized Concept store which should hopefully put right the wrongs. I agree I should have done this sooner but wanted to get my bike finished before they made any changes. Thanks for your comments and I'll post their findings once I've had it done.


Only issue I have with what you wrote is you said you started with a low bar position with more traditional stem length and you were hitting your belly. I am not espousing a low bar position. A more stretched out position but the bar height you have now will give you more and not less room.
Just wanted you to know that you are riding cramped for your body size on a smaller bike than many would put you on if you prefer a more pedestrian fit. A pro your size would be on a 56 but with 140mm stem and a much lower bar position. 90mm stem with higher handlebar is very close to your shoulder joints.

The flexibility issue is often misunderstood. Many that haven't been riding a long time tend to sit on a road bike like it is a cruiser. This is wrong. To create power and comfort and improve aerodynamics, you need to learn to rotate your pelvis on the saddle. A cramped cockpit like you are on promotes poor posture because if you rotate your pelvis properly you will elongate your back and now you have gone from bad to worse on cockpit room. The reason why pro's ride a longer reach than amateurs for a given rider size is because of better posture and pelvis position increases effective back length versus slumping lumbar posture sitting on the saddle like a park bench.
Good luck.


----------



## aaronpass

Gareth1966 said:


> View attachment 299406
> Finally complete!


Nice ride! Although... it's time for wheels without metal brake tracks...


----------



## obohlman

DuraAce 9070 Di2 11 speed all around, Zipp 808 Firecrest tubulars with Stages Powermeter on the crankarm. Everyday wheels are Shimano DA9000 C50 clinchers. This weekend I'm switching to a black Specialized Romin saddle and installing new Zipp SL-70 aero roadbars. Finally need to have the steer tube cut!


----------



## Botanique

CoTreeHugger said:


> Just completed this build - 2014 S Works Venge, Enve 6.7 clinchers, stem and aero bars, SRAM Red 22 WiFli, Garmin Vector pedals and 810 computer!!


I have a 2013 S-Works Venge with the Red Group and a 2014 S-Works Tarmac SL4 with Red 22 - I'm VERY curious on how your experience has been with the Garmin Vector pedals. The site (and my dealer) tell me they won't fit my bikes....but you are using them. How's it working out?


----------



## Imaking20

My 2013 Venge. Full SRAM and Zipp build.

With 404s:


With FLO 30s:


----------



## TricrossRich

Keep the pics coming.... please. I just picked up a 2015 Venge Pro frameset and I'm dying to get my build started, but I've still got some parts to procure.... in the meantime, I'm really enjoying all of the pics of everyone's rides.


----------



## knukkeltje

Mine, with fresh wheels


----------



## TricrossRich

knukkeltje said:


> Mine, with fresh wheels


Beautiful bike... nice!


----------



## mjdwyer23

knukkeltje said:


> Mine, with fresh wheels


I love that paint scheme!


----------



## iroomster

Hi

I´m new member from Slowenia,and this is my ride!
Currently i drive specialized crank.



regards 

robi


----------



## darmawan

Hi everyone, 

new member at this forum, and this is my first post 

Venge Sworks 2013
Aerofly handlebar
Ultegra Di2
and Roval CLX60


----------



## TricrossRich

darmawan said:


> View attachment 301347
> 
> 
> Hi everyone,
> 
> new member at this forum, and this is my first post
> 
> Venge Sworks 2013
> Aerofly handlebar
> Ultegra Di2
> and Roval CLX60


great first post... beautiful bike. Next time, post a pic with the drive side toward the camera.. looks even better that way.


----------



## stanlongjr

I just bought a 2014 venge pro race force 61 cm. I am planning to fit with the 2015 campy chorus EPS v2 group 11 speed. 

Can anyone confirm whether the new EPS v2 battery can be installed inside the seat tube????? Or does it have to be mounted externally. If externally, where on the frame can it housed???


----------



## stanlongjr

Do you know whether the new campy EPS v2 can be internally mounted in the seat post of a 2014 venge pro race force, 61 cm???


----------



## bikenutzie

I'm more familiar with the Shimano Di2 setup. My external-mounted battery on my '12 Venge is situated under the BB with a Specialized adapter. Works well as I've had a few mid-ride thundershowers and downpours to contend with. Please post photos of your EPS-equipped Venge. Good Luck.


----------



## stanlongjr

Many thanks for your response. I will be sure to post a pic once I have received the bike and completed the installation. It seems unlikely that I will be able to mount it internally, so lets hope the external installation looks well and is functional.

If there are any other out there who have experience with the EPS v2 on a Venge, please share your comments.

Thanks.


----------



## ultimobici

V2 battery is designed to be fitted internally. It uses the bottle cage bosses.


----------



## Arnoud

But it will need an additional hole for charging...


----------



## 1Butcher

But he can also use the extension cable and move the charging port to the seat post. If you have to do a hole, that is the place, less likely to cause warranty issues.


----------



## TricrossRich

Here's my 2015 Venge Pro.










Specs:
Frame: 2015 Specialized Venge pro size 54
Components: Shimano Dura-ace 9000
Crankset: Shimano Dura-ace 9000 50-34
Bottom Bracket: Praxis Works ceramic bearing OSBB conversion
Rear Cassette: Shimano Dura-ace 9000 11-28
Pedals: Shimano Dura-ace 9000
Brakes: Shimano Dura-ace 9000 calipers w/ Swiss Stop Black Prince pads
Saddle: Fizik Antares 00 Carbon
Seatpost: Specialized Venge carbon aero
Stem: Fizik Cyrano R1
Bars: Specialized S-Works Aerofly
GPS: Garmin Edge 510
GPS Mount: Barfly Fizik mount
Bar Tape: Specialized S-Works Roubaix tape
Wheels: Yoeleo Superlight SAT 50x25mm 3K Carbon
Tires: Specialized S-Works Turbo 700x24c
Bottle cages: Tacx Tao carbon

Weight 15.7 lbs.


----------



## TricrossRich

edit ::: deleted... duplicate post.


----------



## antihero77

Olivier said:


> Here my venge...
> 
> S
> 
> Jesus that's a nice colour scheme


----------



## mototech

TricrossRich said:


> Here's my 2015 Venge Pro.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Specs:
> Frame: 2015 Specialized Venge pro size 54
> Components: Shimano Dura-ace 9000
> Crankset: Shimano Dura-ace 9000 50-34
> Rear Cassette: Shimano Dura-ace 9000 11-28
> Pedals: Shimano Dura-ace 9000
> Brakes: Shimano Dura-ace 9000 calipers w/ Swiss Stop Black Prince pads
> Saddle: Fizik Antares 00 Carbon
> Seatpost: Specialized Venge carbon aero
> Stem: Fizik Cyrano R1
> Bars: Specialized S-Works Aerofly
> GPS: Garmin Edge 510
> GPS Mount: Barfly Fizik mount
> Bar Tape: Specialized S-Works Roubaix tape
> Wheels: Yoeleo Superlight SAT 50x25mm 3K Carbon
> Tires: Specialized S-Works Turbo 700x24c
> Bottle cages: Tacx Tao carbon
> 
> Weight 15.7 lbs.


I'm interested in getting a 2015 Venge Pro Race to replace my 2005 Tarmac. I like this color combo but haven't seen it in person. Is there any matte on the frame or is it all gloss/clear coat? Also did you get a chance to weigh it stock? Thanks


----------



## TricrossRich

mototech said:


> I'm interested in getting a 2015 Venge Pro Race to replace my 2005 Tarmac. I like this color combo but haven't seen it in person. Is there any matte on the frame or is it all gloss/clear coat? Also did you get a chance to weigh it stock? Thanks


There is no matte on the frame at all... it is all glossy.

I'm not sure what you mean by weight it stock? Did I weight the frameset alone? no, unfortunately, I did not. Actually, now that I re-read your question, I see that you're thinking about getting the Venge Pro Race, so I'm guessing you mean the complete. Perhaps, you're thinking I started with the complete... thus the "stock". I did not. I started with just the Venge Pro frameset. Just comparing the parts on the Pro race complete, I'd guess it would weigh in around 16.5 or so with most of that difference coming from the groupset, saddle, stem. I have a friend with a Tarmac that is built up pretty similar to that Venge Pro Race and it weighs 16.3. The Venge frame is a touch heavier, I think about 100 grams or so.


----------



## bikenutzie

My Venge Expert Di2 bulid without handlebar tape and Speedplay pedals. 16.1 lbs


----------



## antihero77

by far best colour scheme I have ever seen on any bike imho


----------



## stanlongjr

Hey guys, finally got my bike. Was able to get the Campy EPS installed internally, after some minor modifications. She's a beauty!!


----------



## TricrossRich

stanlongjr said:


> Hey guys, finally got my bike. Was able to get the Campy EPS installed internally, after some minor modifications. She's a beauty!!


Beautiful bike for sure... what size, 58? did you get it weighed?


----------



## willembad




----------



## stanlongjr

TricrossRich said:


> Beautiful bike for sure... what size, 58? did you get it weighed?



No, it's actually 61. Didn't get it weighed


----------



## skibud2

Did you build that up yourself, or were you able to order it that way? I did not see that color as an option.


----------



## willembad

It is sold as a frame only. Everything else I had on an older Tarmac frame. Didn't really plan it that way originally but it ended up with Roval CLX 40's, S-Works Aerofly bar, S-Works crank. Ultegra Di2 groupset. I couldn't be happier with the bike. It is a blast to ride.


----------



## TricrossRich

willembad said:


> View attachment 302081


love this color scheme...

If I was gonna buy an S-Works frame, it'd be a hard choice between this one and the Stealth black one.


----------



## taodemon

I wish specialized would post better pictures on their site. Both that red sworks frame and the grey venge pro frame look rather dull and somewhat ugly there, but in real photos or live they look completely different and really nice.

Here is mine, still all stock except for the wheels (will be upgrading stuff slowly as the cash becomes available).


----------



## TricrossRich

taodemon said:


> I wish specialized would post better pictures on their site. Both that red sworks frame and the grey venge pro frame look rather dull and somewhat ugly there, but in real photos or live they look completely different and really nice.
> 
> Here is mine, still all stock except for the wheels (will be upgrading stuff slowly as the cash becomes available).
> View attachment 303153


Friend of mine has this OPQS frame.... really nice and I think its cool that its not a stock US color. He got his while on vacation in Taiwan and shipped it home.


----------



## taodemon

Yeah, I ended up driving almost 5 hours up to a bike shop near Montreal to get it. I figured the components I could upgrade with time but I wanted to get a frame I really liked the look of to do it with. I also wanted to start riding, and If I had waited to until I had enough money to get a bike with everything I wanted on it I would still be sitting around waiting instead of having ridden all year.


----------



## MrHaematocrit

My venges if your interested.









The first is a team highroad venge running Zipp 404 firecrest, Zipp SL145 stem & Vukasprint Bars, TRP Brakes, Carbon Troupe Saddle, Dura-Ace Di2 with sprint shifters and seatpost battery.









The second is Number 2 CVNDSH 100 Venge running Zip 808 firecrest with Cavendish hubs, SRAM Red22 hydro-r, CVNDSH saddle, Zipp SL145 stem, Zipp Bars, Garmin Vector power meter pedals









It is also hand signed by Cav.


----------



## TricrossRich

MrHaematocrit said:


> My venges if your interested.
> 
> View attachment 303238
> 
> 
> The first is a team highroad venge running Zipp 404 firecrest, Zipp SL145 stem & Vukasprint Bars, TRP Brakes, Carbon Troupe Saddle, Dura-Ace Di2 with sprint shifters and seatpost battery.
> 
> View attachment 303239
> 
> 
> The second is Number 2 CVNDSH 100 Venge running Zip 808 firecrest with Cavendish hubs, SRAM Red22 hydro-r, CVNDSH saddle, Zipp SL145 stem, Zipp Bars, Garmin Vector power meter pedals
> 
> View attachment 303240
> 
> 
> It is also hand signed by Cav.



Nice bikes....


----------



## Gareth1966




----------



## Gareth1966

Rotor cranks and aerofly handlebars added


----------



## Gareth1966




----------



## TricrossRich

Grabbed a new shot of my Venge yesterday.... bars dropped down one more spacer and I switched the wheels from 50mm to 60mm.


----------



## taodemon

Very nice Rich, shame specialized doesn't put pictures like this up on their site for the bikes.


----------



## Monteiro

.....


----------



## Coolhand

*Moderators Note*

We have received complaints about that being a "replica" as we have a no counterfeits policy I have taken the picture down for now.


----------



## TricrossRich

Coolhand said:


> We have received complaints about that being a "replica" as we have a no counterfeits policy I have taken the picture down for now.


Coolhand.... yea, I was gonna say, that's clearly a fake. I'm not sure he was aware of that though. That's a shame if he paid full price, thinking it was.


----------



## Monteiro

No worries I was not aware of the policy and I know people feel better when they ride a frame that cost them an eye. I built the bike from scratch using all premium components and obviously a replica frame, if my intention was to have a fake bike I would have chosen an original color scheme at least and sorry to say but my replica rides as good as any original, if you don't believe ride yourself one and think twice, I had few original Specialized frames in the past and I know what I am talking about. Before buying this frame I spent some weeks comparing the original with the replica frame from A to B, up and down and honestly I couldn't find a reason to pay 10 times more fore a better paint job. I am not promoting replica bikes here and I will not change the subject of the thread too but people know what they do with their money. If you don't want people to read this comment as well go ahead and remove it too.


----------



## tlg

Monteiro said:


> No worries I was not aware of the policy and I know people feel better when they ride a frame that cost them an eye. I built the bike from scratch using all premium components and obviously a *replica *frame, if my intention was to have a fake bike I would have chosen an original color scheme at least and sorry to say but my *replica *rides as good as any original, if you don't believe ride yourself one and think twice, I had few original Specialized frames in the past and I know what I am talking about. Before buying this frame I spent some weeks comparing the original with the *replica *frame from A to B, up and down and honestly I couldn't find a reason to pay 10 times more fore a better paint job. I am not promoting *replica *bikes here and I will not change the subject of the thread too but people know what they do with their money. If you don't want people to read this comment as well go ahead and remove it too.


You keep using the wrong word. The word you're looking for is counterfeit.


----------



## TricrossRich

Monteiro said:


> No worries I was not aware of the policy and I know people feel better when they ride a frame that cost them an eye. I built the bike from scratch using all premium components and obviously a replica frame, if my intention was to have a fake bike I would have chosen an original color scheme at least and sorry to say but my replica rides as good as any original, if you don't believe ride yourself one and think twice, I had few original Specialized frames in the past and I know what I am talking about. Before buying this frame I spent some weeks comparing the original with the replica frame from A to B, up and down and honestly I couldn't find a reason to pay 10 times more fore a better paint job. I am not promoting replica bikes here and I will not change the subject of the thread too but people know what they do with their money. If you don't want people to read this comment as well go ahead and remove it too.


I've got no problem with th fact that you've decided that your frame is as good as any specialized... that's your opinion and you're entitled to it. I take issue with the fact that you've attempted to paint it to appear as if its a real one... as if to try and pass your bike on a genuine Specialized Venge. The fact that you attempted to post it here in the Venge thread speaks to your intentions. 



tlg said:


> You keep using the wrong word. The word you're looking for is counterfeit.


100% correct, mate.


----------



## Monteiro

I haven't attempted to paint anything, this was the only color available on that size and I haven't attempted to pass it as if its a real one don't be fool. Whatever... I feel sorry for you guys paying 3000 usd for a frame coming from the same OEM plant in Taiwan... oh sorry your frame just receive the paint and few stickers in the Specialized building next door. Welcome to the markup world kids.


----------



## taodemon

I missed the picture, how obvious of a counterfeit was it?


----------



## Monteiro

OEM frame running EE brakes, PT G3, Time 15, Full Red 22 made a few jealous here. It is so easy to post pictures of any OEM frame here with similar color scheme and few stickers. They would never notice but this was not my intention anyways.


----------



## TricrossRich

taodemon said:


> I missed the picture, how obvious of a counterfeit was it?


It was blatantly obvious. The paint and graphics were a poor attempt. The lettering was the wrong size and in the wrong locations. The color scheme was similar to one of the elite level bikes, except slightly inverted and it was labeled as an SWorks. From a frame construction standpoint, the rear triangle was not correct. The seat stays/chain stays were not the same shape. The aero cut-out in the seat tube for the rear wheel was not at all accurate.. on true Specialized Venges, there's about 1/4 inch gap, maybe less. On this frame, there appeared to be about a 1" gap. 

As I said earlier, I've got nothing against buying a chinese frame or chinese wheels... if you don't want to pay the premium for a brand name, that's fine... but don't try to paint it to look like a brand name and certainly don't try to label it is as such... that's just silly and you're not fooling anyone.


----------



## tlg

TricrossRich said:


> As I said earlier, I've got nothing against buying a chinese frame or chinese wheels... if you don't want to pay the premium for a brand name, that's fine... but don't try to paint it to look like a brand name and certainly don't try to label it is as such... that's just silly and you're not fooling anyone.


And the worst part... the lengths people will go to attack others to justify their fake bike.


----------



## Monteiro

Are you guys still talking about that bike seriously... its funny how a copy frame is drawing more attention than the premium ones. Come on guys move on


----------



## TricrossRich

tlg said:


> And the worst part... the lengths people will go to attack others to justify their fake bike.


exactly.... There's a really interesting article in the latest issue of Velo about counterfeit bikes. Really blows away the theory that they're made from the same molds, by the same people.


----------



## Monteiro

TricrossRich said:


> .. if you don't want to pay the premium for a brand name, that's fine...


You are exactly right, in fact this is all you pay for, a brand name. I didn't buy the frame with a counterfeited invoice, I don't have any intention to sell the bike as if it is an original, I don't care about any serial number and I will never contact Specialized for any support so I wonder why people get offended with a copy frame. If you pay $$$ for a brand name its your decision but don't think you are smarter because of that. All American, European companies are moving production to China so that they can keep their cost extremely low. On the other hand they are making millions selling brand names. Read other hundreds of articles about carbon making on the web and you will see that the technology of a carbon frame is far more simple than what they tell/sell you. Baking a frame in a mode is something the Chinese people are doing for more than 20 years or you are telling me the Chinese people working in the Specialized plant in Taiwan are somehow different. An original Venge with the same specs as my copy will cost you easily 13k usd or more. Seriously? We are talking about a bicycle made in China. How could this bicycle cost almost 2 times more than a 2015 Harley Davidson XG750 98% made in the US. Can you explain that? In fact you explained already.


----------



## tlg

Monteiro said:


> You are exactly right, in fact this is all you pay for, a brand name. I didn't buy the frame with a counterfeited invoice, I don't have any intention to sell the bike as if it is an original, I don't care about any serial number and I will never contact Specialized for any support so I wonder why people get offended with a copy frame. If you pay $$$ for a brand name its your decision but don't think you are smarter because of that. All American, European companies are moving production to China so that they can keep their cost extremely low. On the other hand they are making millions selling brand names. Read other hundreds of articles about carbon making on the web and you will see that the technology of a carbon frame is far more simple than what they tell/sell you. Baking a frame in a mode is something the Chinese people are doing for more than 20 years or you are telling me the Chinese people working in the Specialized plant in Taiwan are somehow different. An original Venge with the same specs as my copy will cost you easily 13k usd or more. Seriously? We are talking about a bicycle made in China. How could this bicycle cost almost 2 times more than a 2015 Harley Davidson XG750 98% made in the US. Can you explain that? In fact you explained already.


Why are you so desperate to defend your illegal purchase? 
If you're so against "brand name" frames, why didn't you buy a frame without a Specialized decal? There are many Chinese frames that aren't fake. Yet you chose a Specialized fake frame. 

You're now a riding billboard for Specialized. Way to stick it to the man.


----------



## Monteiro

I am not desperate to defend anything but I do see a lot of desperate guys here protecting their expensive bikes lol, the photo I uploaded here was from last November, at that time this was the only color available from the seller which I find ugly anyways. In fact all Venge original colors are ugly and poorly designed, one more reason not to pay thousands for the orginal frame and right now I have the frame naked just waiting for an airbrush work which I had in mind since when I bought it. I don't care about carrying around any stupid and ugly logo. I aslo have an original Specialized Tarmac if that would be the case although I don't ride the names but the bikes. See I have no problems to get rid of the brand names as they don't mean anything to me on the other hand, based on the comments here some fellows seem to have bought only the name. What a shame


----------



## MMsRepBike

*Photos of your Venge*

I haven't seen any photos for a bit here...


----------



## tlg

Monteiro said:


> I am not desperate to defend anything but I do see a lot of desperate guys here protecting their expensive bikes lol,


I'm not protecting anything. I don't own a Specialized nor would I. That doesn't mean I condone stealing their designs.



> the photo I uploaded here was from last November, at that time this was the only color available from the seller which I find ugly anyways. In fact all Venge original colors are ugly and poorly designed, one more reason not to pay thousands for the orginal frame and right now I have the frame naked just waiting for an airbrush work which I had in mind since when I bought it.


Right... you bought a bike that you hate everything about. Rather than one of the many other non fake Chinese frames available. 
Remember, "the technology of a carbon frame is simple" "the Chinese people are doing for more than 20 years ". You could have chose an original Chinese design frame. Ironically you didn't.


----------



## taodemon

Monteiro said:


> An original Venge with the same specs as my copy will cost you easily 13k usd or more. Seriously? We are talking about a bicycle made in China. How could this bicycle cost almost 2 times more than a 2015 Harley Davidson XG750 98% made in the US. Can you explain that? In fact you explained already.


So you have ~$9000 of components on a fake frame? That is of course assuming only the frame is fake?


----------



## TricrossRich

tlg said:


> I'm not protecting anything. I don't own a Specialized nor would I. That doesn't mean I condone stealing their designs.
> 
> Right... you bought a bike that you hate everything about. Rather than one of the many other non fake Chinese frames available.
> Remember, "the technology of a carbon frame is simple" "the Chinese people are doing for more than 20 years ". You could have chose an original Chinese design frame. Ironically you didn't.


Exactly.... even the fact that he tried to post it here speaks to that fact. I can imagine him sitting at his computer, looking at his bike, thinking that he's gonna fool the real Venge owners when he posts the pics of his counterfiet bike in the photo thread.... funny how fast it went south for him. Sort of like the guy who builds the kit-car Ferrari with Volkswagen engine and then attempts to drive it to local Ferrari car club meeting.


----------



## TricrossRich

taodemon said:


> So you have ~$9000 of components on a fake frame? That is of course assuming only the frame is fake?


That part is interesting to me too... Based on the spec list, it appears as if he appreciates good components, so that means there's some disconnect that makes him not appreciate any of the R&D that goes into building a proper frame (not simply throwing carbon layers into a mold and baking it as they have for 20 years).... assuming the components are actually real.


----------



## taodemon

TricrossRich said:


> That part is interesting to me too... Based on the spec list, it appears as if he appreciates good components, so that means there's some disconnect that makes him not appreciate any of the R&D that goes into building a proper frame (not simply throwing carbon layers into a mold and baking it as they have for 20 years).... assuming the components are actually real.


He also mentions not wanting to pay 10x the price for for paint and a brand logo, which would put his carbon frame at $350 considering the msrp of a sworks venge frame (assuming he wasn't exaggerating about that). While you don't need to spend a fortune on a frame I would personally be afraid to get onto a carbon frame that cost in the $350 ballpark but my knowledge on carbon is limited.

What kind of backwords logic would make you buy a bunch of top end components and skimp on what holds them all together? I'm sure there are plenty of frame options outside the "expensive brand" ones that are still good without trying to replicate a team specific, model specific bike from said name brands especially when you don't seem to like that model/brand to begin with.


----------



## Monteiro

A bunch of lost opinions thrown in the air without even thinking. Are you guys really asking those questions? I build my bikes for quite some time. A frame is just a frame I can change any time I want. Yes I like the design but the price tag of an original is for crazy people not for me. I don't care about showing off the logos as most of you do. All my components are top notch because they are much more important for me than a frame and their prices are still much more reasonable than an overpriced original frame. I have another chinese CX bike full Di2 with rotor power, hydro brakes and loaded with top parts. Its funny how people pose their stupid branded bikes with Sora groupset and 9kgs of weight just because of a bunch of stickers around. Many here seem to have a very hard time to understand such an easy thing.


----------



## taodemon

Strain at a gnat but swallow a camel...

The price of an original frame is for crazy people but the price of all those top components that you supposedly have aren't? More backwards logic I guess. 

By your own logic components are just components which can be changed at any time, often a lot easier than changing a frame, sure the design on some components are nice but the price is for crazy people. 

Top components are going to cost you 2-3x the price of any "crazy person original frame" yet the price of the frame is what you have issue with.... /boggle


----------



## vic bastige

Monteiro said:


> A bunch of lost opinions thrown in the air without even thinking. Are you guys really asking those questions? I build my bikes for quite some time. A frame is just a frame I can change any time I want. Yes I like the design but the price tag of an original is for crazy people not for me. I don't care about showing off the logos as most of you do. All my components are top notch because they are much more important for me than a frame and their prices are still much more reasonable than an overpriced original frame. I have another chinese CX bike full Di2 with rotor power, hydro brakes and loaded with top parts. Its funny how people pose their stupid branded bikes with Sora groupset and 9kgs of weight just because of a bunch of stickers around. Many here seem to have a very hard time to understand such an easy thing.



Clearly, you have it all figured out and the rest of us are crazy. Sounds just like a sane person's logic.


----------



## Monteiro

taodemon said:


> Strain at a gnat but swallow a camel...
> 
> The price of an original frame is for crazy people but the price of all those top components that you supposedly have aren't? More backwards logic I guess.


Think about cost/benefit ratio when talking about components and frames and you will understand where I am coming from. I don't mind paying 700 USD for a pair of EE calipers, they don't need to carry huge white show off letters on them to get people's attention, in fact they are extremely efficient and you barely see the brand logo anywhere. Unfortunately this does not happen with most frames just because there is not much a company can sell about a frame itself, reason why they appeal so much to huge logos and exaggerated aero gains marketing 



taodemon said:


> By your own logic components are just components which can be changed at any time, often a lot easier than changing a frame, sure the design on some components are nice but the price is for crazy people.


How long do you think it takes to replace a bike frame? less than 150 minutes with all proper adjustments. As long as you have all correct tools around and skills to do it doesn't matter if its a frame or a crank that needs to be replaced, its even fun to do it from time to time just to check the overall condition of the frame and components



taodemon said:


> Top components are going to cost you 2-3x the price of any "crazy person original frame" yet the price of the frame is what you have issue with.... /boggle


True, some components are also included in the "crazy list" Why would I pay 4 times more for an SRM powermeter if a Powertap G3 can give me same numbers, maybe less weight on a bike and virtually same accuracy? yet a lot of people will buy an SRM. See my point now? People can do whatever they want with their money but not always rationally and...

Yes I do have an issue with the frame prices, just because it does not make sense. I work with materials, production methods, labor costs, processes so I can't swallow the marketing of these big companies but as long as they have buyers who don't care about it they will continue to grow their profit. I am sure there will be a lot of buyers for the gold version iwatch costing 17.000 USD, probably people who don't know that with this money you can buy 10 iwatches in gold weight


----------



## Monteiro

vic bastige said:


> Clearly, you have it all figured out and the rest of us are crazy. Sounds just like a sane person's logic.


I know people can get pretty defensive when they start checking the real reasons behind their purchases. Its not about the Venge specifically but about the industry as a whole. Maybe this discussion should continue in a different thread.


----------



## taodemon

Monteiro said:


> I know people can get pretty defensive when they start checking the real reasons behind their purchases. Its not about the Venge specifically but about the industry as a whole. Maybe this discussion should continue in a different thread.


The industry includes all those companies you are buying top of the line components from too. Sram red has the the flashy red all over it. Dura ace has logos on it too and a bike with either is just as obvious as a frame makers logo on a frame. On the flip side there are plenty of brand frames with stealth logos. 

People buy different bikes for various reasons, some have preferred brands, usually because of some characteristic of the bike, be that ride quality, handling, or good experience with the brand or brands or simply because they like the look of a particular bike. Very few actually buy a bike just because of the words or logo themselves on the frame. The fact that you think this is the case is just you being defensive against people who caught you trying to pass off a counterfeit frame (venge in this particular case) as the real thing. 

I also don't understand how you can think anyone might be jealous of your bike components as most of the venges in in thread seem to have equal level components plus a real frame to boot (which they obviously see value in).

you complain about frame costs but drop 700 on brakes alone /facepalm


----------



## Monteiro

You didn't understand a word of what I said, a single word... did you read any previous post????? Whatever. The same deffensive bla bla bla.


----------



## TricrossRich

Monteiro said:


> You didn't understand a word of what I said, a single word... did you read any previous post????? Whatever. The same deffensive bla bla bla.


I don't think you're understanding the point... No one in this thread has a problem with you buying a Chinese carbon bike... if you see no value in having a brand bike and you think a Chinese carbon bike is the same that's fine, its your opinion and its your money. What we have a problem with is the fact that you've bought a Chinese carbon bike that is painted as if it were a Specialized Venge, to try and pass itself off as something it is not. You claim you don't care about brands, and that you, in fact, hate Specialized and the graphics of the Venge, but then it seems that you've gone out of your way to choose this bike with its fake Specialized logos and Venge graphics.. you could've easily chosen a blank, bare carbon frame and yet you didn't. That is silly... among other things that could describe it.


----------



## Monteiro

Another one who does not read the posts carefully.


----------



## tlg

TricrossRich said:


> I don't think you're understanding the point... No one in this thread has a problem with you buying a Chinese carbon bike... if you see no value in having a brand bike and you think a Chinese carbon bike is the same that's fine, its your opinion and its your money. What we have a problem with is the fact that you've bought a Chinese carbon bike that is painted as if it were a Specialized Venge, to try and pass itself off as something it is not. You claim you don't care about brands, and that you, in fact, hate Specialized and the graphics of the Venge, but then it seems that you've gone out of your way to choose this bike with its fake Specialized logos and Venge graphics.. you could've easily chosen a blank, bare carbon frame and yet you didn't. That is silly... among other things that could describe it.


The point is either way over his head or he's really trying hard to deflect the fact that he's willingly participated in *illegal counterfeiting*. 
THAT is the point... plain and simple.


----------



## Monteiro

Lol that was the best. If I stop replying you guys is because I went to the jail for illegal counterfeiting business lol


----------



## 1Butcher

I kinda missed the photo, but if indeed the 'fake' frame had Specialized logos on it, then what the heck are you saying?

Like what Tricrossrich indicated, it's like a Ferrari kit car. If it is truly a fake, why would it be labeled an original? Is it because you want to impress others?

It is also funny how you expect that R&D should be free. The years and materials it takes to come up with the final design does cost money. That money is recuperated by selling the final product. Money is also added to cover the 'warranty for life' program with the frame. Of course the brick and mortar places that sell the frame should also not make a penny either. It should be a sin for a company to make a profit. Hell, it should be a sin to pay your employees a living wage in the USA including benefits.

It's cheap to copy other peoples hard work. I bet you the imposters have a higher profit margin because of that. Hard to imagine you would support that.

If it's all about saving a dollar, I get it. If it is all about saving a dollar and to impress your uninformed riding buddies, then I feel sorry for you.


----------



## 1Butcher

Monteiro said:


> Lol that was the best. If I stop replying you guys is because I went to the jail for illegal counterfeiting business lol


But it would be nice if you stopped replying no matter what the excuse is. You're just burying yourself. Quit while you are ahead [which your not, but just dropping further behind].


----------



## RoadEye

what I find most interesting, even taking your claims of not trying to pass the bike off as an authentic Venge, paint and decals aside, as true. Why would one post photos of the bike to a forum exclusively devoted to the Specialized Venge if not to pass it off as the real thing?


----------



## TricrossRich

Let's get this thread back on track with some pictures... of a real Venge.


----------



## WRM4865

RoadEye said:


> Why would one post photos of the bike to a forum exclusively devoted to the Specialized Venge if not to pass it off as the real thing?


EXACTLY...

_Montero, do you even ride?_

Nevertheless getting back on track I'll add my contribution to the thread 2013 S-Works Venge Red it is completely stock other than the SRM powermeter 

















I love this color scheme so-much-so that I passed on an opportunity to acquire a low mileage S-Works McLaren Venge about a year ago that's how awesome this silver/black/red combo is in person.


----------



## TricrossRich

WRM4865 said:


> Nevertheless getting back on track I'll add my contribution to the thread 2013 S-Works Venge Red it is completely stock other than the SRM powermeter
> 
> View attachment 304555
> 
> 
> View attachment 304556
> 
> 
> I love this color scheme so-much-so that I passed on an opportunity to acquire a low mileage S-Works McLaren Venge about a year ago that's how awesome this silver/black/red combo is in person.


I don't know if I'd choose it over a McLaren... but I do agree that this colerway is pretty sweet. Before I bought my 2015 Venge Pro, I almost bought this same frame... a local shop had a few 2013 SWorks models on deep discount. Unfortunately, when I was ready to pull the trigger, I had missed them by just a few days. Great looking bike, though...


----------



## WRM4865

TricrossRich said:


> I don't know if I'd choose it over a McLaren..


A local rich guy bike collector cyclist had a McLaren Venge when the "next" super cool uber-expensive bike came along he put out feelers on selling the McLaren therefore the local bike shop guys let their high end regular buyers know that a blingy bike is on the market. 

It was a sweetheart deal at the time yet still you had to dig deep into your pocket as he wasn't giving it away either. The cost benefit analysis just didn't work out as there was nothing wrong with my current bike and I like the color scheme. 

The next edition Venge will really have to knock my socks off for me to run out and get one as I spent years buying the newest most expensive gee-wiz road or mountian bikes year after year. Now it's all about GO and not so much show as it was in the past.

legs and lungs trump even the most chi-chi bike.


----------



## TricrossRich

WRM4865 said:


> A local rich guy bike collector cyclist had a McLaren Venge when the "next" super cool uber-expensive bike came along he put out feelers on selling the McLaren therefore the local bike shop guys let their high end regular buyers know that a blingy bike is on the market.
> 
> It was a sweetheart deal at the time yet still you had to dig deep into your pocket as he wasn't giving it away either. The cost benefit analysis just didn't work out as there was nothing wrong with my current bike and I like the color scheme.
> 
> The next edition Venge will really have to knock my socks off for me to run out and get one as I spent years buying the newest most expensive gee-wiz road or mountian bikes year after year. Now it's all about GO and not so much show as it was in the past.
> 
> legs and lungs trump even the most chi-chi bike.


Ahhhh... yea, I don't think I'd swing the McLaren price tag either... Your SWorks is a sick frame though. I think Specialized will introduce the new Venge this year, probably before the Tour... I can't imagine they're gonna miss the marketing opportunity to have Sagan on one for his first TDF on a Specialized frame, not to mention Cav...


----------



## carbonLORD




----------



## cmschmie

That is a handsome bike


----------



## HaroldC

WRM4865 said:


> EXACTLY...
> 
> _Montero, do you even ride?_
> 
> Nevertheless getting back on track I'll add my contribution to the thread 2013 S-Works Venge Red it is completely stock other than the SRM powermeter
> 
> View attachment 304555
> 
> 
> View attachment 304556
> 
> 
> I love this color scheme so-much-so that I passed on an opportunity to acquire a low mileage S-Works McLaren Venge about a year ago that's how awesome this silver/black/red combo is in person.


This has to be my favorite color scheme for the Venge. I wish they still offered this color...... I might have chosen this over my Cavendish.


----------



## jonasto




----------



## TricrossRich

jonasto said:


>


beautiful


----------



## carbonLORD




----------



## carbonLORD

Updated...


----------



## TricrossRich

carbonLORD said:


> Updated...
> View attachment 308545


what's different form the one you posted 3 weeks ago?


----------



## ozzybmx

TricrossRich said:


> what's different form the one you posted 3 weeks ago?


Its in his head... he tightened the seat bolt half a flat, can't you see ?


----------



## TricrossRich

ozzybmx said:


> Its in his head... he tightened the seat bolt half a flat, can't you see ?


hahaha.... ahhh, that's it, thought so.

Definitely a bad ass bike though. Looks fast.


----------



## ozzybmx

It is a bad ass bike, looks awesome.... if he did say so himself, himself, himself


----------



## carbonLORD

White ENVE graphics.


----------



## TricrossRich

carbonLORD said:


> White ENVE graphics.


Those white Enve graphics were in the photo you posted 2 weeks prior, which was the post directly above your last one.


----------



## carbonLORD

"Photos of *your* Venge"


----------



## vertr

carbonLORD said:


> "Photos of *your* Venge"


So that means post the same picture again? k.


----------



## carbonLORD




----------



## carbonLORD

Never mind, I found something more aero after all...


----------



## 1Butcher

The aero suit? Flames? Bike? Kickstand? Be specific.


----------



## TricrossRich

carbonLORD said:


> "Photos of *your* Venge"





vertr said:


> So that means post the same picture again? k.





carbonLORD said:


> View attachment 309036


I'm confused by this whole string of posts carbonLord.. you posted a picture of your Venge and then a few weeks later, you post the exact same picture of your Venge (it was in fact the very next post in the thread) claiming that you had updated it... when asked what was different, you get pissy and give someone negative rep... that's weird.


----------



## vertr

TricrossRich said:


> I'm confused by this whole string of posts carbonLord.. you posted a picture of your Venge and then a few weeks later, you post the exact same picture of your Venge (it was in fact the very next post in the thread) claiming that you had updated it... when asked what was different, you get pissy and give someone negative rep... that's weird.


The guy is just looking for ego stroking. Posting the same pictures multiple times in multiple threads, referring to imaginary race results, blah blah.


----------



## carbonLORD

vertr said:


> ...imaginary race results, blah blah.


Yeah, that sure looks imaginary... 

















Where's yours?


----------



## mile2424

Let's get this thread back on topic...Murray won on his this weekend, beating out Gomez.....the colored version of the frame looks nice!


----------



## carbonLORD

TricrossRich said:


> I'm confused... ..and give someone negative rep... that's weird.


I simply took a screen capture of his existing rep. Clearly he has already made friends.


----------



## carbonLORD

I was thinking of just adding the fore and aft faring to my Venge and challenging Specialized in the wind tunnel test.


----------



## vertr

carbonLORD said:


> Yeah, that sure looks imaginary...


Are you seriously bragging about a third place in a race over a year ago?


----------



## carbonLORD

I had a 1st place results as well, but it is the end of the road season in Chicago.

(Plus, I have a newborn this year, so nothing but Fat Biking this season).

I forgot, you use your Venge to ride to work... or I'm pretty sure you would have posted _something_.... anything.

So much for imaginary results huh?


----------



## vertr

carbonLORD said:


> I had a 1st place results as well, but it is the end of the road season in Chicago.
> 
> I forgot, you use your Venge to ride to work... or I'm pretty sure you would have posted _something_.... anything.


I've won two track races this year with a mix of top 10s on the road. I'm not posting results because I won't give a creep like you my name. And yes, I ride my Venge to work, along with my Tarmac and Crux.

But seriously, with the way you were parading your 'race results' about, I'm very surprised that's all you've got.


----------



## carbonLORD

No one cares about either of us so by all means, creep us out.

Fact is, you tried to be a smart @ss and got called out.

Deal with it.


----------



## vertr

carbonLORD said:


> No one cares about either of us so by all means, creep us out.
> 
> Fact is, you tried to be a smart @ss and got called out.
> 
> Deal with it.


I think this says enough... Probably time to get a new hobby if you can't even bother to get on your bike.


----------



## carbonLORD

Like I said, I'm not doing the Garmin thing this year with the newborn. Getting all those Gran Fondo jerseys last year was fun though.

Na, I'm simply enjoying the kid, the Fat Bike and doing a century here, a century there when I have the time.

For someone who is all concerned about stalkers you are certainly doing a good job.

Regardless, I know I'd kick your @ss in any event.


----------



## vertr

carbonLORD said:


> Like I said, I'm not doing the Garmin thing this year with the newborn. Getting all those Gran Fondo jerseys last year was fun though.
> 
> Na, I'm simply enjoying the kid, the Fat Bike and doing a century here, a century there when I have the time.
> 
> For someone who is all concerned about stalkers you are certainly doing a good job.
> 
> Regardless, I know I'd kick your @ss in any event.


Hey, you wanted to compare internet dick. One of my teammates has a newborn and a 1-year old and somehow he managed to upgrade to cat 3 this year. Honestly I don't really care what you can or can't do, but parading your cat 4 results about like they mean something on an internet forum is super immature.

>I know I'd kick your @ss in any event.

Since you know literally nothing about me other than the fact that I actually train, I'll take this with a grain of salt.


----------



## carbonLORD

You have to first have something worthy of comparison... and not track results to a crit racer or meaningless Garmin stats.

The fact that you come on an obscure online forum, with already low rep and cry like a little girl when called out on anything speaks wonders.

You make the assesment that my results are imaginary, I debunk that. You compare Strava results.... _*Strava*_, like they mean anything and then tell me about your _friend _who has a kid and what _they _do? Really?

I called you out directly. Even in my worst form I can bet a bullshitter like you will get his ass handed to him. Take that however you like but don't talk trash to me like you know me.


----------



## vertr

carbonLORD said:


> You have to fist have something worthy of comparison.


I've fisted all kinds of things worthy of comparison. But I don't fist and tell.


----------



## carbonLORD

Yeah, we know you don't tell... Too scared.

You know where to find me.


----------



## vertr

carbonLORD said:


> You have to first have something worthy of comparison... and not track results to a crit racer or meaningless Garmin stats.
> 
> The fact that you come on an obscure online forum, with already low rep and cry like a little girl when called out on anything speaks wonders.
> 
> You make the assesment that my results are imaginary, I debunk that. You compare Strava results.... _*Strava*_, like they mean anything and then tell me about your _friend _who has a kid and what _they _do? Really?
> 
> I called you out directly. Even in my worst form I can bet a bullshitter like you will get his ass handed to him. Take that however you like but don't talk trash to me like you know me.


Someone's excited. Again, I don't care about comparisons or your ego. Pin on a number and get it out on the course.


----------



## mile2424

Did anyone notice Murray's Vias I posted in the middle of this internet bout of words? Holy moly, let it go. I like the paint scheme! Is it just me or does he look too big for that frame?


----------



## carbonLORD

Too bad we're not in the same state. Or maybe we are.

Time will tell...

It's been a blast.


----------



## carbonLORD

C'mon, thats pro! I mean, didnt Cav go down two sizes on that thing with a 140mm stem?


----------



## Adim_X

Do his elbows hit his knees?


----------



## mile2424

not my bike, but one of the first good shots I have seen of the pro version....sure makes that transition in the downtube look much more dramatic without the logo on there.


----------



## thumper8888

mile2424 said:


> not my bike, but one of the first good shots I have seen of the pro version....sure makes that transition in the downtube look much more dramatic without the logo on there.


Inevitably people will disagree, but that configuration and paint scheme looks really, really nice.


----------



## taodemon

thumper8888 said:


> Inevitably people will disagree, but that configuration and paint scheme looks really, really nice.


I generally prefer colored bikes but for the ViAS it is the exact opposite, I don't really like the look of any of the colored ones and this one looks pretty cool even though I prefer gloss to matte.


----------



## ozzybmx

carbonLORD said:


> Fact is, you tried to be a smart @ss and got called out.
> 
> Deal with it.


I'm sure RBR deal with the same crap every time your narcissistic personality raises its ugly face, as MTBR does... which is every time you open your mouth. 

Giving us negative feedback is just part and parcel of saying anything you don't agree with... Don't know how you have 2 green squares, must be reppin' yourself.

You have nice bikes, but your attitude stinks.


----------



## JimmyORCA

Well here is a picture of my new VIAS for now, thinking about changing out the wheels to something not as aero and lighter.


----------



## TricrossRich

JimmyORCA said:


> Well here is a picture of my new VIAS for now, thinking about changing out the wheels to something not as aero and lighter.


Nice... why changing the wheels? too heavy?


----------



## taodemon

JimmyORCA said:


> Well here is a picture of my new VIAS for now, thinking about changing out the wheels to something not as aero and lighter.


Isn't the whole purpose of riding a venge to have it as aero as possible? If that isn't what you were after why not just pick up a Tarmac or Some other brand "climbing" bike? 

If the specs on the Specialized site are correct they weigh 1545g which seems pretty good for wheels that deep.


----------



## JimmyORCA

taodemon said:


> Isn't the whole purpose of riding a venge to have it as aero as possible? If that isn't what you were after why not just pick up a Tarmac or Some other brand "climbing" bike?
> 
> If the specs on the Specialized site are correct they weigh 1545g which seems pretty good for wheels that deep.


I have other bikes that I use for climbing, but the wheels are great but at 64 tall it gets a little harder to control in cross wind conditions and its always like that in the coast of Taiwan. Also I just don't like riding stock bikes.


----------



## awjpca

Hey gents, new to this forum, so I figured I'd share my Venge!

View attachment 309661


Only thing different from photo is that my non drive side SL-K crank are on the way to FSA's warranty department. Crank bolt separating from carbon crank resulting in a lot of play in the crank, even with bolt fully tightened.


----------



## JimmyORCA

TricrossRich said:


> Nice... why changing the wheels? too heavy?


Yeah the wheels were a little on the heavier side, so decided to change it out. Finally the parts are in and wheels installed.


----------



## kulcha

JimmyORCA said:


> Yeah the wheels were a little on the heavier side, so decided to change it out. Finally the parts are in and wheels installed.


those are g3 lw, u need latest pair of weiss man


----------



## JimmyORCA

kulcha said:


> those are g3 lw, u need latest pair of weiss man


Got a great deal on these limited G3. Honestly not a really big light weight fan but thought it would look good with this setup.


----------



## TricrossRich

Nice...


----------



## TricrossRich

snapped a new pic of the Venge yesterday after some winter updates...


----------



## Merc

Nice.


----------



## TricrossRich

Got to snap some pics of the Venge that one of my good buddies just built up.. This is a 2013 S-Works Venge team Astana bike. Specialized never sold this color way. This is a pro bike from team Astana, formerly ridden by Andrea Guardini. I haven't been able to track down a specific number of frames that were built in this color way, but I've got some friends at Specialized that have guessed that maybe 20 Venges were built in this color scheme in 2013 and perhaps fewer than 10 in this size (49).

I'll be doing a full write up with photo shoot for Crank Addicts.... but here's a teaser.


----------



## TricrossRich

First TT race of the year for our state TT cup is tomorrow. I'm racing the Non-TT bike division on my Venge. Here she is, all ready to go.


----------



## TricrossRich

3 time trials in 2 weeks... 3rd place in each of them and holding onto 2nd place for the overall cup.


----------



## RoadEye

TricrossRich said:


> 3 time trials in 2 weeks... 3rd place in each of them and holding onto 2nd place for the overall cup.


fast AND consistent. nice work out there Rich.


----------



## Wetworks

TricrossRich said:


> 3 time trials in 2 weeks... 3rd place in each of them and holding onto 2nd place for the overall cup.


A more aero jersey nets you 2nd. 

Seriously, you've been beasting, so congrats.:thumbsup:


----------



## TricrossRich

Wetworks said:


> A more aero jersey nets you 2nd.



I'm actually wearing a very aero jersey. Its the Pactimo Summit Speed aero jersey... but for sure, it can be improved upon. I ordered a skin suit yesterday.


----------



## Rashadabd

TricrossRich said:


> First TT race of the year for our state TT cup is tomorrow. I'm racing the Non-TT bike division on my Venge. Here she is, all ready to go.


Congrats on your finish! I like the move to the gumwall tires. The color pops just right.


----------



## TricrossRich

Rashadabd said:


> Congrats on your finish! I like the move to the gumwall tires. The color pops just right.


Those are strictly for racing... The S-Works Turbo Cotton tires are too expensive and don't offer enough flat protection for daily use, IMO. In terms of looks, its so-so.... they are fast as hell, though.


----------



## TricrossRich

snap from yesterday's race... made a few tweaks and finding more and more speed.


----------



## TricrossRich

Got some new hoops on the Venge for TT days.


----------



## TricrossRich

This thread hasn't moved in a long time, did everyone sell their Venges?

I swapped on some ee brakes and some Jagwire elite link cables.


----------



## taodemon

These were last year. Not much has changed since I posted these in the other thread. I'll probably pick up the new dura ace brakes this year as that is the last lingering bit of 105 from the original bike. I'm thinking of getting a power saddle as well, maybe the sworks one as that is also left over from the original bike. Not sure how much weight or difference I would get from swapping out the stem. Other than that not much else to do unless I want to get more expensive wheels which I don't. Maybe a power meter? Contemplating a tarmac for this year if finances allow, not completely sold on the new venge, especially with it going disc brakes only and the weight penalty (lots of hills around here).


----------



## TricrossRich

taodemon said:


> These were last year. Not much has changed since I posted these in the other thread. I'll probably pick up the new dura ace brakes this year as that is the last lingering bit of 105 from the original bike. I'm thinking of getting a power saddle as well, maybe the sworks one as that is also left over from the original bike. Not sure how much weight or difference I would get from swapping out the stem. Other than that not much else to do unless I want to get more expensive wheels which I don't. Maybe a power meter? Contemplating a tarmac for this year if finances allow, not completely sold on the new venge, especially with it going disc brakes only and the weight penalty (lots of hills around here).
> 
> 
> View attachment 317953
> 
> View attachment 317954


love the color scheme of this bike. looks great with the HED wheels.

regarding the power saddle, I'd recommend finding a cheap used model first to try out, before pulling the trigger on the S-Works. I grabbed one last (S-Works) to use on an alternate seat post so that I could flip the saddle more forward and higher for TT's. I hated the Power. I used it for one TT, 12.5 miles or so, and my ass hurt so bad. I found another Fizik Antares, which is what I normally use and everything was bliss again. It seems that the power saddle gets love, universally, but I DID not like it.


----------



## taodemon

I took an S-works ViAS for a short 9-10 mile test spin last year that had the power and it felt pretty good. I normally use a Romin saddle so it isn't a huge change in terms of general fit/feel. Fizik saddles I've only used on friends bikes but never found them very comfortable. I'll see about getting a lower end one first to get more miles on it to be sure before investing in the more expensive version for sure though.


----------



## Wetworks

Came across a can't pass it up deal on a Venge Vias Expert Disc, pics to follow when it arrives.


----------



## TricrossRich

Wetworks said:


> Came across a can't pass it up deal on a Venge Vias Expert Disc, pics to follow when it arrives.


Nice... can't wait to see.


----------



## Wetworks

Couple of quick and dirty pics before I take it to get built up. Two observations, the 'Rocket Red' is more of a flo orange, similar to the accent color on my Diverge. Second, I can't get over just how thin this frame is!


----------



## TricrossRich

can't see any pics Tom.


----------



## taodemon

TricrossRich said:


> can't see any pics Tom.


I was able to see them yesterday at home on my phone but today from PC at work it shows something about upgrading account.

Must be something with viewing from pc as I was able to see on phone and uploaded them to here just now.

Or not as now they are showing the same on phone. Must have grabbed them from the cached data or something.


----------



## Wetworks

TricrossRich said:


> can't see any pics Tom.


Photobucket is ransoming everyone's pics apparently. Time for an imgur account. 

Thanks for uploading them, taodemon


----------



## Wetworks

Got it built up and did a rough fitting, going to dial it in more next week. But I just couldn't wait to get out and blast around on it:


















As for the ride, the first thing I noticed (compared to my Tarmac) was the difference in the wind. I had a full headwind the first part of the ride and I was really able to tell just how less the bike was a factor compared to the Tarmac; it was clear I was the least aero thing in the wind, whereas on the Tarmac it feels a bit more distributed. 

Second, the Venge is a willing climber. Coming from a clyde I feel that's worth mentioning. 

Third, the hydraulic brakes are terrific. The Tarmac has the Spyre HyRds which are very well-regarded and have served me well. But the Shimanos allow for much better modulation and lack the spongy feel of the HyRd when giving a strong pull on the lever.


----------



## TricrossRich

Tom... that bike is sick. Really love the color. It needs some deep wheels though. It looks weird with shallow wheels... its begging for them, can you hear it?


----------



## Wetworks

TricrossRich said:


> Tom... that bike is sick. Really love the color. It needs some deep wheels though. It looks weird with shallow wheels... its begging for them, can you hear it?


Lmao, yes I can.  I need to be patient, it's not like I've been frugal as of late.

I may not go much deeper than ~40, although I suppose the right 50s may catch my eye.


----------



## taodemon

The clx50s seem to be a pretty good compromise if they fall within the budget. Nice balance of aero, weight and not too deep. I'm considering getting them for my next set of wheels. I would be going down just a bit from my 54mm hed jet5s though. I'm just not sure when the budget will allow it especially since now I'm conflicted between keeping my current tarmac or going for the new aero one.


----------

